# Sticky  Have any "stupid" questions?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Let's face it, we weren't born with a wrench in our hands. While some of us have a good understanding of automotive mechanics, sound systems, and other car-related topics, we didn't always know as much as we do. 

There was a time in my life when I didn't know what a header was, and I couldn't point out the intake manifold or throttle body in an engine bay, and I was too embarrassed to admit to it. 

Well, I'd like to create this thread to give people the opportunity to ask what they'd consider to be "stupid" questions without being judged or laughed at, and give others the opportunity to answer them. Sure, you can google these topics for more information, but sometimes it's easier to have someone answer them for you and give a thorough explanation. No question is too stupid, mundane, or elementary. 

The more knowledge people have, the more they can share it with others, so have at it. Does anyone here have any "dumb" questions they've been wondering about?

P.S. I have no idea how many people will actually post. This thread is a bit of an experiment...


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's a question. I've been reading the threads about the flooding / hydrolocking, and then the CAI being the culprit because of how low it sits in the engine bay. But when i looked at the original way the air is pulled in, before removing the resonator. Would they not also pull in water the same way the CAI did, seeing as to how low they are in the engine bay?


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Why is the sky blue? haha just kidding.

I've always wondered why the Cruze has that massive fuse box in the engine bay. Why are there 2 fuse boxes?
Is it simpy one for interior and one for exterior?

Edit:
Woops was this supposed to be non cruze questions? sorry lol


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

Why did Honda remove the 5 speed from the EX trim level 


err wait cruze related... umm...

ok so my fiance' and i got into a discussion about switching back and forth between regular (87) and premium (91/93). She said it was "not good for the car". Any validity to her claim? I said it shouldnt be as the car was designed to run on 87 it can do it just fine switching back and forth...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Skraeling said:


> Why did Honda remove the 5 speed from the EX trim level
> 
> 
> err wait cruze related... umm...
> ...


More like...why did Honda stop making good cars altogether?:1poke:

I used to love Hondas. That love stopped after 2007/2008 when everything became hideous, fat, and bloated. What the H-e-double hockey sticks did they do to Acura?!?!

No problem switching between grades. The car "learns" air/fuel trims to an extent, but the knock sensors also compensate between switching grades of gas. If you use 87, it'll pull timing and power to keep from damaging the engine. You'll probably notice less MPG on 87 on hot summer days than 89 or 93.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

wstadnick said:


> Here's a question. I've been reading the threads about the flooding / hydrolocking, and then the CAI being the culprit because of how low it sits in the engine bay. But when i looked at the original way the air is pulled in, before removing the resonator. Would they not also pull in water the same way the CAI did, seeing as to how low they are in the engine bay?


Oh hi i was hydrolocked.

Anyways, it may or not have had the same fate, but considering how restrictive it is, it depends how deep and how slow you go..


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

moral of the story... dont drive through standing water.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Oh hi i was hydrolocked.
> 
> Anyways, it may or not have had the same fate, but considering how restrictive it is, it depends how deep and how slow you go..


So then removing the resonator trick would then technically give you a little more leeway in deep water driving. Not planning on any but just curiosity.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Skraeling said:


> moral of the story... dont drive through standing water.


Or install a snorkel before doing so, see a lot of jeeps with them, could be the first cruze.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

wstadnick said:


> So then removing the resonator trick would then technically give you a little more leeway in deep water driving. Not planning on any but just curiosity.


No lol Just don't drive through deep water no matter what.. CAo, No CAI, even snorkel.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

wstadnick said:


> Here's a question. I've been reading the threads about the flooding / hydrolocking, and then the CAI being the culprit because of how low it sits in the engine bay. But when i looked at the original way the air is pulled in, before removing the resonator. Would they not also pull in water the same way the CAI did, seeing as to how low they are in the engine bay?


The culprit isn't the CAI. The culprit is the driver not realizing how deep the water actually is, and submerging the CAI enough for it to suck in water at a very rapid rate. If you live in an area that requires you to drive through flooded roads often, stick with the SRI intake.

HOWEVER, I will say this:

I believe it is coincidence that the two Cruzes that got hydro-locked had the CAI intake with the filter in the fenderwell. I do not believe they would have been hydro-locked had those intakes been set to SRI mode. That said, I do believe this is still a potential problem for owners with the stock intake, as those gaskets around the ducts may not be enough to effectively seal the intake from large amounts of water. We haven't yet had any Cruze owners report that they went off fording flooded roads with their stock intakes and didn't have issues. 



Jaycruze said:


> Why is the sky blue? haha just kidding.
> 
> I've always wondered why the Cruze has that massive fuse box in the engine bay. Why are there 2 fuse boxes?
> Is it simpy one for interior and one for exterior?
> ...


Doesn't matter if it's Cruze related or general mechanics related. They probably have a massive fuse box to make electrics easier to manage, and they certainly succeeded in that regard. 



wstadnick said:


> So then removing the resonator trick would then technically give you a little more leeway in deep water driving. Not planning on any but just curiosity.


Technically it should, if you believe you will be exposed to water that deep. 



wstadnick said:


> Or install a snorkel before doing so, see a lot of jeeps with them, could be the first cruze.


LOL. Now that, I'd love to see.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok, I have a signal light not working but I cannot find the nozzle to add more blinker fluid to get it working again. Can anyone tell me where it's at?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iKermit said:


> No lol Just don't drive through deep water no matter what.. CAo, No CAI, even snorkel.


On this note, I have a suspicion that 1.4L Turbo motors would not suffer the same fate. I believe the turbo would be toast and the loss of air pressure in the system from the intercooler being flooded would cause the engine to die before the water has a chance to hydro-lock the motor.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> Ok, I have a signal light not working but I cannot find the nozzle to add more blinker fluid to get it working again. Can anyone tell me where it's at?


Check the distributor cap. It's underneath the rear bumper toward the left of the car. It emits fumes when it's broken. you need to funnel fluid back through that pipe and stick a corn cob in it, then you'll be good to go. 






P.S. I really hope nobody takes the above seriously.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok here is my stupid questions..

I have a roach in my trunk and i can never catch it.. best way to get rid of it?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Ok here is my stupid questions..
> 
> I have a roach in my trunk and i can never catch it.. best way to get rid of it?


Borrow someone's cat and leave it in the trunk with a shop light for a few minutes.


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

actually i got another one.

Do these cars even have an intercooler? I cant see one, though I didnt look very hard. Its not as uh obviously placed as my former rides one was if so.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Skraeling said:


> actually i got another one.
> 
> Do these cars even have an intercooler? I cant see one, though I didnt look very hard. Its not as uh obviously placed as my former rides one was if so.


Yep, behind the condensor for the AC and in front of the radiator. Same setup as my Volvo.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Skraeling said:


> actually i got another one.
> 
> Do these cars even have an intercooler? I cant see one, though I didnt look very hard. Its not as uh obviously placed as my former rides one was if so.


The intercooler is sandwiched between the radiator and the A/C condenser. Can you say "heat soak

Edit: noticed someone beat me to it!

This will quickly turn into the longest thread on this board! LOL


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Borrow someone's cat and leave it in the trunk with a shop light for a few minutes.


LOL! Oh god i can't stop laughing. PETA on my tail now.


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The intercooler is sandwiched between the radiator and the A/C condenser. Can you say "heat soak?"


Could be worse, mine was on TOP of the engine. Nothing like sitting at a stop light and accelerating like a cavalier hehe.

so its kind of a ghetto FMIC design eh? Evos dont seem to have a problem with them being on the front.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> On this note, I have a suspicion that 1.4L Turbo motors would not suffer the same fate. I believe the turbo would be toast and the loss of air pressure in the system from the intercooler being flooded would cause the engine to die before the water has a chance to hydro-lock the motor.


I'd still like to know why they designed the **** thing that way. Most cars just have a "stock" cold air intake with a pipe from the airbox directly to the front grille.

The engine isn't THAT loud that it needs a silencer.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Skraeling said:


> Could be worse, mine was on TOP of the engine. Nothing like sitting at a stop light and accelerating like a cavalier hehe.
> 
> so its kind of a ghetto FMIC design eh? Evos dont seem to have a problem with them being on the front.


Yayyyy heat soak!

The Cruze heat soaks quite badly in the summer. The Volvo doesn't do so bad, but it's a much larger intercooler/condensor/radiator, and I think the fan pulls through more air to keep that from happening.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I'd still like to know why they designed the **** thing that way. Most cars just have a "stock" cold air intake with a pipe from the airbox directly to the front grille.
> 
> The engine isn't THAT loud that it needs a silencer.


I don't know either. The engine is loud enough to where the turbo hiss would annoy some people. My guess is they designed the whole intake around the 1.4T motor and adapted it to work with the 1.8. 



Skraeling said:


> Could be worse, mine was on TOP of the engine. Nothing like sitting at a stop light and accelerating like a cavalier hehe.
> 
> so its kind of a ghetto FMIC design eh? Evos dont seem to have a problem with them being on the front.


Yeah, pretty much a ghetto FMIC. It works alright for most purposes. ZZP does sell an $800 FMIC, but IIRC, it requires you to remove the front grill shutters if you have an Eco. It is very well made and very effective from what I hear though.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

wstadnick said:


> Here's a question. I've been reading the threads about the flooding / hydrolocking, and then the CAI being the culprit because of how low it sits in the engine bay. But when i looked at the original way the air is pulled in, before removing the resonator. Would they not also pull in water the same way the CAI did, seeing as to how low they are in the engine bay?


Stock intake is just fine, but you should never go through standing water if you don't know for a fact that it's shallow enough.
https://www.multivu.com/mnr/53559-chevrolet-cruze-goes-shields-up-for-max-protection/


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Only stupid question is the question not asked.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

boats4life said:


> Stock intake is just fine, but you should never go through standing water if you don't know for a fact that it's shallow enough.
> https://www.multivu.com/mnr/53559-chevrolet-cruze-goes-shields-up-for-max-protection/


No worries if need be I'll apply the puddle jumping snowmobile thought process, the faster I'm going the less I'll sink


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> Only stupid question is the question not asked.


Exactly. There is no such thing as a stupid question. 

Only stupid people.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

There is still a roach in my trunk (and i am talking about the insect). Ideas?


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

iKermit said:


> There is still a roach in my trunk (and i am talking about the insect). Ideas?


Help! How can i get rid of small roaches in my car? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

wstadnick said:


> No worries if need be I'll apply the puddle jumping snowmobile thought process, the faster I'm going the less I'll sink


But the more you may break (plastic front end, airbag sensors behind headlights...)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iKermit said:


> There is still a roach in my trunk (and i am talking about the insect). Ideas?


Nobody around that has a cat? 

There's nothing inhumane about feeding an animal. Worst case, the cat merely kills it for fun you vacuum it out. 

Speaking of vacuum...why don't you just get a shop vac and suck that thing out alive?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

wstadnick said:


> Here's a question. I've been reading the threads about the flooding / hydrolocking, and then the CAI being the culprit because of how low it sits in the engine bay. But when i looked at the original way the air is pulled in, before removing the resonator. Would they not also pull in water the same way the CAI did, seeing as to how low they are in the engine bay?


It isn't the culprit per say, but it is much easier to suck water through the open filter at a high enough rate to cause hydrolock than it is to get it through the almost sealed and baffled air box/resonator. But bottom line, if you drive into water that submerges the open element or the inlet on the air box you are going to hydrolock the engine


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

wstadnick said:


> Help! How can i get rid of small roaches in my car? - Yahoo! Answers


Will have to see, yahoo answers is blocked at work and under category "blogs"



XtremeRevolution said:


> Nobody around that has a cat?
> 
> There's nothing inhumane about feeding an animal. Worst case, the cat merely kills it for fun you vacuum it out.
> 
> Speaking of vacuum...why don't you just get a shop vac and suck that thing out alive?


I literally want to do this, i may just form a very small blackhole in the trunk. 

The minute i see it i am going to slam it with the nearest object over 9000 times, because us humans are literally overkill about killing insects you know.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

ikermit said:


> ...over 9000...


what?!? 9000!?!?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boats4life said:


> what?!? 9000!?!?


Not too hard if you have large air compressor with a 20+ gallon tank and a cheap air hammer/chisel. Might make a bit of a hole in the ground though...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Here, I'll show you how this would turn out. 

iKermit

+












VS











=


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Roaches? last night, driving around with windows down, I started to wonder if I did not have some crickets aboard! Started getting paranoid that I had a wheel bearing going out, brake wear problem, vacuum leak, etc. The insects were unusually loud last night between the crickets and Cicada's (tree locusts or crickets). 
Need to turn up the radio!
The last couple weeks the crickets have been trying to move in. They already have the garage. Been trying to remember to keep windows up. Time to spray or bug bomb the garage.
------------------------------
When all else fails, sometimes it takes the ultimate specialized tool.....a BFH!

Edit: Should of probably phrased it, "I started to wonder whether I had some crickets aboard!"


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

If you have a Cruze with push button start and you lose your car keys can OnStar let you in your and start it for you ?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

They can, but they would need to verify it's you. You may have to just ask OnStar about that.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

boats4life said:


> what?!? 9000!?!?





XtremeRevolution said:


> Not too hard if you have large air compressor with a 20+ gallon tank and a cheap air hammer/chisel. Might make a bit of a hole in the ground though...





XtremeRevolution said:


> Here, I'll show you how this would turn out.
> 
> iKermit
> 
> ...





zr1000a1 said:


> Roaches? last night, driving around with windows down, I started to wonder if I did not have some crickets aboard! Started getting paranoid that I had a wheel bearing going out, brake wear problem, vacuum leak, etc. The insects were unusually loud last night between the crickets and Cicada's (tree locusts or crickets).
> Need to turn up the radio!
> The last couple weeks the crickets have been trying to move in. They already have the garage. Been trying to remember to keep windows up. Time to spray or bug bomb the garage.
> ------------------------------
> When all else fails, sometimes it takes the ultimate specialized tool.....a BFH!


LMAO

You guys are a trip, thats why i stick around. 5starthreadwouldreadagain/10


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This thread has truly convinced me that no question is too "stupid" to ask, and in many occasions, no answer is too stupid to respond with. 

For example:
Question:
How many whacks does it take to fully kill a cockroach? 

Answer:
At least 9,000

I hereby open this thread to questions of any topic, not just automotive or mechanical. Automotive questions are still very much encouraged, but if you need to know how to kill a cockroach, we can help with that too.


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

You could try putting a shot of tequila in the trunk. Check back in a few hours. If tequila is still there and no signs of the roach, no worries, do the shot, be happy. If roach is floating around on it's back with a smile on it's face, pretend it is a worm, do the shot! Win, win. Roach went out smiling, you solved a problem while drinking, and there is still a bottle of tequila for celebrating! 
There is nothing that cannot be temporarily fixed with a bottle of tequila!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

wstadnick said:


> Or install a snorkel before doing so, see a lot of jeeps with them, could be the first cruze.


The Cruze has a snorkel already. If tou leave your intake system stock you should have no problem. The resonator is low, however it is attached to a snorkel that pulls air from the top if the grill well out if harms way. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> We haven't yet had any Cruze owners report that they went off fording flooded roads with their stock intakes and didn't have issues.
> 
> I can say this. Boats lives in a complex with a lot if cruzes. While pushing my car i watched 2 stock cruzes move though the same body of water. No problems.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverls said:


> XtremeRevolution said:
> 
> 
> > We haven't yet had any Cruze owners report that they went off fording flooded roads with their stock intakes and didn't have issues.
> ...


Well then, that's good to know.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Skraeling said:


> moral of the story... dont drive through standing water.


Wouldn't the same hold true for MOVING water?? :shipwrecked: :wink:


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Ok here is my stupid questions..
> 
> I have a roach in my trunk and i can never catch it.. best way to get rid of it?


:stoner:..........it always works for me!!!


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Does the European Cruze have a bottom splash shield?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzers said:


> Does the European Cruze have a bottom splash shield?


From what I've been hearing, it does not.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

OK. No roaches-of any kind here- and no water ALTHOUGH I ALMOST solved my transmission troubles because very SHORTLY after I picked up my car at the dealership last Friday after they installed my new TCM, their lot got FLOODED and they lost a great number of Chevies and other luxury cars they sell and used cars! My car was parked right in the middle of all that! If they only called me about 30 minutes later, my car probably would have been TOTALED! mg: All the cars that were flooded were being picked up and CRUSHED and replaced with new models!

Anyway, my STUPID question is WHY did GM "THINK" it would be a "good" idea to put that crappy transmission in our 2011 Cruzes? :question:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> If they only called me about 30 minutes later, my car probably would have been TOTALED! mg: All the cars that were flooded were being picked up and CRUSHED and replaced with new models!
> 
> Anyway, my STUPID question is WHY did GM "THINK" it would be a "good" idea to put that crappy transmission in our 2011 Cruzes? :question:


They probably crushed them since insurance covered the losses. 

As for the transmission, I have no idea. I'm actually not sure if there's anyone on this forum who could answer that question.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> As for the transmission, I have no idea. I'm actually not sure if there's anyone on this forum who could answer that question.


Probably the transmission expert could answer it, but by the time he got through with his DETAILED explanation, you'd still have NO clue why! :blowup:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> Probably the transmission expert could answer it, but by the time he got through with his DETAILED explanation, you'd still have NO clue why! :blowup:


Hah! I'd work on getting him to answer it first!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Here is a question. Does the fuel pump sit inside the fuel tank or is it on the outside beside the fuel tank. There is a black box next to the tank on the passenger side can this be it with the fuel filter.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> *MORAL of story*: *water* does _not_ compress like *air* does!


Water is not compressible.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Water is not compressible.













Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Is that a sketch of weird al?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's a question if you knew the issues were going to have do they outway the positive things you like about your Cruze how many of you would have still bought your Cruze?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Here's a question if you knew the issues or likes you have with your Cruze would you still bought your Cruze?


Im about to buy another one so yes. However i never had any problems with mine.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a question relating to one of ny threads. Have they come out with a clutch for the cruze that can handle more than 200ho?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...there are NO dumb questions, just dummies who _don't_ *ask* their questions (ta,da!)



Sounds like a teacher!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Is that a sketch of Weird Al?


Nicholas cage, lol. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

silverls said:


> Im about to buy another one so yes. However i never had any problems with mine.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App



Not buying another one yet but I have not had any issues with mine either. (as I say its a 1.8 manual transmission not alot can go wron) If I knew when I bought my LS about the Eco and or the LT series of car, I probably would have bought one of those instead. Then I may have been on the other end of the problem spectrum with the 1st year issues with the smaller engine(if there were any) I know there were auto tranny issues and clutch issues Overall I am happy with my Cruze even as simple as it is.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Here's a question if you knew the issues were going to have do they outway the positive things you like about your Cruze how many of you would have still bought your Cruze?


I would certainly buy mine all over again given the choice.



silverls said:


> Here is a question relating to one of ny threads. Have they come out with a clutch for the cruze that can handle more than 200ho?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Who is "they?"

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Aftermarket? Gm?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverls said:


> Aftermarket? Gm?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


LuK makes the factory clutch, and I see no reason they would change it. Clutchmasters can make clutches for the Cruze (one guy here bought a twin disc), and I'm fairly certain SPEC can as well.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

When you refer to a roach in your trunk, pray tell you are not talking about an old television sitcom character,...because I do not think one shot of tequila is going to be enough. Gawd, I hope this thread does not link us all as accomplices!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

zr1000a1 said:


> When you refer to a roach in your trunk, pray tell you are not talking about an old television sitcom character,...because I do not think one shot of tequila is going to be enough. Gawd, I hope this thread does not link us all as accomplices!


When he says roach im assuming he means a cockroach.

Plausible Deniability 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Why is the door lock mechanism in the center console?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Why don't women think logically?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mick said:


> Why is the door lock mechanism in the center console?


Most likely to save on costs. Easier to put one switch in the center console than 4 switches across all of the doors. Technically the doors do have a lock mechanism; you just have to pull the latch twice to get it to open. Whoever designed that bit was a genius. 



jblackburn said:


> Why don't women think logically?


Because if they did, they'd be men. :wink:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

True but they obviously didn't think about the time your girl is sitting in the car with the door locks and your trying to yell through the window where it's at. Happened more than once. 

Or that after owning the car 8 months you still go for the window switches when trying to let someone in lol


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

silverls said:


> When he says roach im assuming he means a cockroach.
> 
> Plausible Deniability
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Plausible deniability. I like it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Why did they put a trunk release button on the trunk itself it doesn't make anysense?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Why doesn't GM offer plain black paint for the Cruze they have it for the Verano?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Why doesn't GM offer plain black paint for the Cruze they have it for the Verano?


Cause the metallic is pretty.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Cause the metallic is pretty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


That's what I have black Granite I just think they should offer both blacks.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Why is Conan only on for 4 days a week instead of 5 days a week now this is a dumb question.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Water is not compressible.


Not true. During a 5-6 day cruise from Hawaii to San Diego on the USS Carl Vinson, they had a brief little info on the nuclear reactor that they used to power the carrier. And they used compressed water flowing around the reactors so that it can conduct temperatures that greatly exceed water's boiling point without turning into steam. :th_coolio:



2013Cruze said:


> Why did they put a trunk release button on the trunk itself it doesn't make anysense?


This, is actually my #1 beef with my Cruze(other than the power ). Why is there NO trunk release button ANYWHERE in the car? Why is it only on the key fob?

Onto my actual question though. In terms of warranties, I know this has been discussed before, but I'm just looking for a refresher. Does a cat-back exhaust (like the Magnaflow) void the entire warranty on the Cruze, or just for the pieces replaced?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

3 taps, no more roaches. problem solved


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Here's a question if you knew the issues were going to have do they outway the positive things you like about your Cruze how many of you would have still bought your Cruze?


Yes. Another ECO MT, but I would insist the dealer perform the recall, gap the plugs, and install a spare tire before I drove it off the lot. (I hate not having a spare tire - must be the Eagle Scout in me.)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Why is Conan only on for 4 days a week instead of 5 days a week now this is a dumb question.


Because he's not funny.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

zr1000a1 said:


> When you refer to a roach in your trunk, pray tell you are not talking about an old television sitcom character,...because I do not think one shot of tequila is going to be enough. Gawd, I hope this thread does not link us all as accomplices!


I mean an actual cockroach, not any drugs or any sitcom characters lol.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Can anyone come up with what they were thinking putting a trunk release button on the trunk itself.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Can anyone come up with what they were thinking putting a trunk release button on the trunk itself.


It is helpful; cars that don't have these when you're NOT the driver are super annoying.

But I wish there was a latch inside too.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Can anyone answer this why Black Granite Metallic paint is a extra cost color?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Can anyone answer this why Black Granite Metallic paint is a extra cost color?


Metallic Paint or Metallic Pain in the wallet? | Saab Cars – Trollhattan Saab


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Most likely to save on costs. Easier to put one switch in the center console than 4 switches across all of the doors. Technically the doors do have a lock mechanism; you just have to pull the latch twice to get it to open. Whoever designed that bit was a genius.


My wife still doesn't understand that one. Every time she has to pull the latch twice she thinks I'm screwing with her. Looks like she'll be thinking that for years!


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Can anyone answer this why Black Granite Metallic paint is a extra cost color?


Same with the red. it costs me 30 dollars more for the touch up paint on my red car compared to the other colors. 

Questions - will nail polish work the same as touch up paint if you can color match it. Wife asked me why not just use nail polish.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

No nail polish won't work it would never match the shine of your original paint.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, my parents did that once. From far you can't tell... but from a closer distance it looks very sloppy and dull.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> It is helpful; cars that don't have these when you're NOT the driver are super annoying.
> 
> But I wish there was a latch inside too.


I think the annoying bit has mostly to do with getting used to not having that button. Why would you need to press a button to pop the trunk? Chances are, if you have to use the trunk, you have to be near the trunk, and if you're near the trunk, a small tap on that unlock button is all you'd need. I can't think of any situations where you'd need an unlock button for the trunk in the glove compartment if you have a button on the trunklid itself. It just makes more sense to me, if I have to open the trunk, to go to the trunk and open it using the button, than to have to open my door, open the glove compartment, press the button, close the glove compartment, then walk around the car to the trunk to achieve the same result. 

The only real annoyance is explaining to people that there's a button underneath the chrome bar when they ask you to "pop the trunk" for them.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think the annoying bit has mostly to do with getting used to not having that button. Why would you need to press a button to pop the trunk? Chances are, if you have to use the trunk, you have to be near the trunk, and if you're near the trunk, a small tap on that unlock button is all you'd need. I can't think of any situations where you'd need an unlock button for the trunk in the glove compartment if you have a button on the trunklid itself. It just makes more sense to me, if I have to open the trunk, to go to the trunk and open it using the button, than to have to open my door, open the glove compartment, press the button, close the glove compartment, then walk around the car to the trunk to achieve the same result.
> 
> The only real annoyance is explaining to people that there's a button underneath the chrome bar when they ask you to "pop the trunk" for them.


Haha, the only one I've ever seen in a glove compartment was a stupid Neon.

My Volvo, 2 Hondas, and 2 Camrys all have it by the drivers door - either on the floor or on the door. Super convenient when you DO need to pop it for someone. No one can ever FIND the latch on the trunks - constantly had that with the Saab and Volvo I had. Hands full of stuff, "hey, can you open the trunk for me"? "Where is the thing...?"

Having cars with remotes is great!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Haha, the only one I've ever seen in a glove compartment was a stupid Neon.
> 
> My Volvo, 2 Hondas, and 2 Camrys all have it by the drivers door - either on the floor or on the door. Super convenient when you DO need to pop it for someone. No one can ever FIND the latch on the trunks - constantly had that with the Saab and Volvo I had. Hands full of stuff, "hey, can you open the trunk for me"? "Where is the thing...?"
> 
> Having cars with remotes is great!


My old Buick was in the glove box, but my cavalier the button was mounted on the plastic below the steering column(kinda hidden). I really miss that button!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Haha, the only one I've ever seen in a glove compartment was a stupid Neon.
> 
> My Volvo, 2 Hondas, and 2 Camrys all have it by the drivers door - either on the floor or on the door. Super convenient when you DO need to pop it for someone. No one can ever FIND the latch on the trunks - constantly had that with the Saab and Volvo I had. Hands full of stuff, "hey, can you open the trunk for me"? "Where is the thing...?"
> 
> Having cars with remotes is great!


Figures...

My 95 Regal and my wife's 2000 Regal GSE both have the trunk button inside the glove compartment. That would, by association, include the Impala, Grand Prix, Malibu, Century, Intrigue and Monte Carlo. Going from that to having a button on the trunk itself is a welcome improvement.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Because if they did, they'd be men. :wink:


:th_SmlyROFL: Lol! Well said Andrei..


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think the annoying bit has mostly to do with getting used to not having that button. Why would you need to press a button to pop the trunk? Chances are, if you have to use the trunk, you have to be near the trunk, and if you're near the trunk, a small tap on that unlock button is all you'd need. I can't think of any situations where you'd need an unlock button for the trunk in the glove compartment if you have a button on the trunklid itself. It just makes more sense to me, if I have to open the trunk, to go to the trunk and open it using the button, than to have to open my door, open the glove compartment, press the button, close the glove compartment, then walk around the car to the trunk to achieve the same result.
> 
> The only real annoyance is explaining to people that there's a button underneath the chrome bar when they ask you to "pop the trunk" for them.


Ah its a hassle. I had to explain to my girlfriend yesterday that there was a small black leathery thing under the chrome trim and she had to press it in. And literally she couldn't find it, and don't even get me started with my parents... 

Its more convenience than anything, plus -_- if EVERY car has it.. Why not ours lol


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I am very bored at work, so I surfed and found a few that I thought were interesting.

Why does a round pizza come in a square box?

How is it that we put man on the moon before we figured out it would be a good idea to put wheels on luggage?

Why is it that no plastic bag will open from the end on your first try?

If a deaf person has to go to court, is it still called a hearing?(that is so wrong. lol)

Did you ever notice that when you blow in a dog’s face, he gets mad at you, but when you take him for a car ride, he sticks his head out the window?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I am very bored at work, so I surfed and found a few that I thought were interesting.
> 
> Why does a round pizza come in a square box?
> 
> ...


Ever noticed that a USB cord NEVER plugs in right the first time til you flip it over, then over again?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I am very bored at work, so I surfed and found a few that I thought were interesting.
> 
> Why does a round pizza come in a square box?
> 
> ...


Square boxes are easier to make on the assembly line. Less waste. 

Wheels on luggage? Please... Be a man and lift. 

Because you're doing it wrong!

LOL!

My dog gets excited when you blow in his face. It's kind of annoying because I'm not sure what to do to annoy him to get him to go away.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> ever noticed that a usb cord never plugs in right the first time til you flip it over, then over again?



yesssss raaaaaaaaaaggggggggggeeeeeeee


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Most older big 3's till probably fairly recently always had the trunk release button in the glove box. I remember hotwiring my friend's 79 Buick Park Avenue 2-door trunk button to a hot lead when he locked his only set of keys in the trunk,.....along with the beer! Some were switched to the ignition accessory circuits. IIRC my family's 68 Olds 98 455 Rocket 2-door and 74 Chevy Caprice Classic 454 did not need the ignition turned to accessory to work.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

zr1000a1 said:


> Most older big 3's till probably fairly recently always had the trunk release button in the glove box. I remember hotwiring my friend's 79 Buick Park Avenue 2-door trunk button to a hot lead when he locked his only set of keys in the trunk,.....along with the beer! Some were switched to the ignition accessory circuits. IIRC my family's 68 Olds 98 455 Rocket 2-door and 74 Chevy Caprice Classic 454 did not need the ignition turned to accessory to work.


Haha, I could pull the key out on my old Saab going down the road, the ignition cylinder was so worn out. I loved the reaction my dad had the first time I did it while he was driving (I was 8 )


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's one...when did GM stop with the 2 different keys for the ignition/doors?

I remember my grandpa's 87 Buick, 64 Chevy pickup, and 82 Chevy pickup all had that. One oval-shaped, one rectangular.

My mom's 74 BMW had FOUR - trunk, ignition, doors, and gas tank cap.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Can anyone come up with what they were thinking putting a trunk release button on the trunk itself.


well, since the only reason to open the trunk is to put stuff in and out, which requires you to be there anyway, I think it was smart.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Here's one...when did GM stop with the 2 different keys for the ignition/doors?
> 
> I remember my grandpa's 87 Buick, 64 Chevy pickup, and 82 Chevy pickup all had that. One oval-shaped, one rectangular.
> 
> My mom's 74 BMW had FOUR - trunk, ignition, doors, and gas tank cap.


Late 80's early 90's depending on the car


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

only if I had a dime and more time .....
enjoy yourselves 
Bro


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

**** this thread got off track. 

I just want to point out that the hydrolock issues are possible with a CAI on any car, not Cruze specifc. 

The CAI is the culprit, and yes, your turbo motor will hydrolock also. Just because there's a turbo and intercooler in the system doesn't mean the car will stall before it draws water. I've seen a few turbo/CAI cars die this way (not cruzes).


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Hoon said:


> **** this thread got off track.
> 
> I just want to point out that the hydrolock issues are possible with a CAI on any car, not Cruze specifc.
> 
> The CAI is the culprit, and yes, your turbo motor will hydrolock also. Just because there's a turbo and intercooler in the system doesn't mean the car will stall before it draws water. I've seen a few turbo/CAI cars die this way (not cruzes).


It didn't lol its ask any question. Not just about Hydrolock, and yeah your right. Moral of the story: Get a jet ski


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hoon said:


> **** this thread got off track.
> 
> I just want to point out that the hydrolock issues are possible with a CAI on any car, not Cruze specifc.
> 
> The CAI is the culprit, and yes, your turbo motor will hydrolock also. Just because there's a turbo and intercooler in the system doesn't mean the car will stall before it draws water. I've seen a few turbo/CAI cars die this way (not cruzes).


In the thread's defense, it is in the "Off Topic Discussion" section, so it's only fitting for it to go off-topic, haha. 

Thanks for that info btw.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Can anyone answer this why Black Granite Metallic paint is a extra cost color?


And why isn't the royal blue available here but is over seas? (not sure proper name)



NBrehm said:


> well, since the only reason to open the trunk is to put stuff in and out, which requires you to be there anyway, I think it was smart.


What isn't smart is having to shut off your car when someone is trying to put something in your trunk.



What's the fastest thing on land without wheels?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Mick said:


> What isn't smart is having to shut off your car when someone is trying to put something in your trunk.



You dont. All you have to do is hit the unlock button and the trunk will open with the button on the trunk even when the car is on. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

silverls said:


> You dont. All you have to do is hit the unlock button and the trunk will open with the button on the trunk even when the car is on.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I want to think about it and it opens


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I want to think about it and it opens


Lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - stupid question about hyrdolocking :shipwrecked:Can the ECO get going fast enough that the laminer air flow panels and uncut splash shield allow it to skim across the water? It certainly can slide over snow like a sled (did that last year).


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

obermd said:


> OK - stupid question about hyrdolocking :shipwrecked:Can the ECO get going fast enough that the laminer air flow panels and uncut splash shield allow it to skim across the water? It certainly can slide over snow like a sled (did that last year).



No, it's engine is too candy-ass


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

This actually has nothing to do with cars but uploading pictures. It seems all the pix I take are too big to upload. I tried editing to crop the pic but no luck. Any ideas of what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Computer:
If your current host doesn't have options to embed different sizes, you need a new host. Get a Flickr account and after upload. Click on the Pic and you will have size options for sharing. 

Phone:
Download Picsay. Open Pic, and save. Should be within upload limit now.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

silverls said:


> You dont. All you have to do is hit the unlock button and the trunk will open with the button on the trunk even when the car is on.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Thanks


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Mick said:


> Or that after owning the car 8 months you still go for the window switches when trying to let someone in lol


Not a problem. I left the programming for the door set at the factory default so that the doors unlock when the transmission is in Park.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Why did they put a trunk release button on the trunk itself it doesn't make anysense?


Works for me. I push the button and lift the lid all in one motion. Faster than having the button off the lid.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Works for me. I push the button and lift the lid all in one motion. Faster than having the button off the lid.


Yeah, I could understand if the trunk release was its own 'locking circuit,' but the trunk is unlocked via door lock switch. I kinda like it.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Patman said:


> This actually has nothing to do with cars but uploading pictures. It seems all the pix I take are too big to upload. I tried editing to crop the pic but no luck. Any ideas of what I am doing wrong.


Even easier. On your computer, before anything, right click the picture and click edit. It opens the picture in paint. Go to the sizing options and downside the picture. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Yeah, I could understand if the truck release was its own 'locking circuit,' but the trunk is unlocked via door lock switch. I kinda like it.


I will 3rd that

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> No, it's engine is too candy-ass


Thank you for that astute observation, Duane Johnson. :th_salute:


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a serious question. Im curious to know more about the cruze exhaust system and why does the cruze have 2 large mufflers ? Also does the cruze have 2 cat converters and if so why ?


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I have a serious question. Im curious to know more about the cruze exhaust system and why does the cruze have 2 large mufflers ? Also does the cruze have 2 cat converters and if so why ?


One is the actual muffler and the other is the resantor. They have all of that on there to make the car so quiet you dont even hear the dumb engine going. Personally I hate that I at least want to hear my engine running and know what gear I am in from it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> One is the actual muffler and the other is the resantor. They have all of that on there to make the car so quiet you dont even hear the dumb engine going. Personally I hate that I at least want to hear my engine running and know what gear I am in from it.


You can't hear your engine with that K&N intake?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I actually prefer a quiet as possible drive if I wanted a loud engine I would have bought a corvette. So does the cruze have 1 or 2 cat converters ?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a VERY serious question, it's been puzzling me ever since I bought the car...

Why does it tell me not to use a flamethrower in the engine bay??


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

onlytaurus said:


> i have a very serious question, it's been puzzling me ever since i bought the car...
> 
> Why does it tell me not to use a flamethrower in the engine bay??


DUDE! That makes sense! That's why these Cruzes have been catching fire! 

Recall the electrical covers, not the engine shield!!!


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

That's exactly what I said to my wife when I first saw it!!! LMAO!!!

Then I thought, "Maybe they mean it isn't a power washer?"


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> DUDE! That makes sense! That's why these Cruzes have been catching fire!
> 
> Recall the electrical covers, not the engine shield!!!


Yes, I'm quoting myself. 

My wife read this, and she already thought up a brilliant "GM Fix" for such a recall. Problems with owners not seeing the "don't use a flamethrower in your engine bay" decals? Well, color them! 

I can see it now. "GM supplies dealerships with red and yellow crayons to outline no-flamethrower warning labels in engine bay."


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, I guess Ton Jones won't be buying a Cruze, then.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I have a VERY serious question, it's been puzzling me ever since I bought the car...
> 
> Why does it tell me not to use a flamethrower in the engine bay??


:th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Question since the Eco weighs less than other Cruze models does the Eco than have better 0-60 times?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Question since the Eco weighs less than other Cruze models does the Eco than have better 0-60 times?


I believe it does. The numbers I've been seeing are around low-mid 16s in the 1/4 mile and low 8s in the 0-60.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I believe it does. The numbers I've been seeing are around low-mid 16s in the 1/4 mile and low 8s in the 0-60.


Not to kiss your a-- but when it comes to the CRUZE is there anything about this car you don't have an answer for?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Xtreme if you were to buy new a Eco would you buy the current Eco or wait for the Eco-D and why you would pick one over the other (thanks)Also if you get a loaded Eco do they come with push button start.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I can see it now. "GM supplies dealerships with red and yellow crayons to outline no-flamethrower warning labels in engine bay."


LOL! :lol: The partnership with Crayola begins....


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Xtreme if you were to buy new a Eco would you buy the current Eco or wait for the Eco-D and why you would pick one over the other (thanks)Also if you get a loaded Eco do they come with push button start.


Eco-D all the way. 56mpg highway. 160hp/270lbs-ft torque. I'm considering trading mine in for one


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Not to kiss your a-- but when it comes to the CRUZE is there anything about this car you don't have an answer for?


Plenty of things. I do make a point to learn that which I don't have an answer for, so at the end of the day, I can answer most questions. For those that I can't, I have plenty of people who know more than I do, like Ryan (OnlyTaurus). 



2013Cruze said:


> Xtreme if you were to buy new a Eco would you buy the current Eco or wait for the Eco-D and why you would pick one over the other (thanks)Also if you get a loaded Eco do they come with push button start.


I would wait to see exactly what kind of numbers Eco-D people are putting down and decide whether or not its economically feasible for you to purchase one. The consensus here is that they will come with a notable price tag increase ($2000 has been thrown around) over the current Eco. Considering the current Eco gets very respectable fuel economy numbers, the additional price may not translate into savings in your wallet. It is also GM's first small diesel in the US in a LONG time, so there's also the question of "do you want to be a guinnea pig?" I'm fairly confident the engine will do well, but there's always that "what if?"

In the quest for power and fuel economy, we must remember two things:

1. Higher fuel economy doesn't always save you money. A prime example is the Prius. It would take you 213k miles and 11+ years at 18k miles per year to break even by driving a Prius over a base Corolla. Sure the fuel economy numbers are impressive, but it's a $24k car...
2. It's a Cruze, not a Camaro. This doesn't include mods like a Trifecta tune, intake, and cosmetic modifications. This falls under the category of people who will spend or plan to spend $3,000-$5,000+ to make their car just as fast as a Camaro V6, when they could have just bought a Camaro V6 to begin with. The Eco-D does have more power than the Eco, but let's not lose sight of the fact that, at the end of the day, it's a Cruze. It was designed to be economical, fuel efficient, safe, and adequately powered for daily driving needs. It's not a race car.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Can anyone compare a base level to mid level Verano to the Cruze. A mid level Verano is about the same price as a loaded 2LT or a somewhat loaded LTZ( I was Just wondering I really haven't heard anything positive or negative about the Verano)


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

What does anyone recommend to use to clean your dash and the plastic. (thanks)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> What does anyone recommend to use to clean your dash and the plastic. (thanks)


I usually just use the damp towel I use for drying the car after a wash. All you're really doing is getting dust off. Not a whole lot of need for any chemicals.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I usually just use the damp towel I use for drying the car after a wash. All you're really doing is getting dust off. Not a whole lot of need for any chemicals.


I have a little white residue between the dash and the curve of plastic doesn't seem to want to come of with a damp towel.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I have a little white residue between the dash and the curve of plastic doesn't seem to want to come of with a damp towel.


Try a mild solvent, like windex or perhaps dish soap. Can you take a picture of it?


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Just looking over the eco, and was curious i see they mention alot of taking this or that.. like the spare tire out to save on weight, but i don't see any mention on limiting the drivers weight. Doesn't make sense to remove the spare tire, then have a 300 lbs dude buy the car. Why not limit the drivers weight also?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

wstadnick said:


> Just looking over the eco, and was curious i see they mention alot of taking this or that.. like the spare tire out to save on weight, but i don't see any mention on limiting the drivers weight. Doesn't make sense to remove the spare tire, then have a 300 lbs dude buy the car. Why not limit the drivers weight also?


It is designed by an *American* car company after all...

Maybe that's why the Spark won't sell well here? 

I've always found that big people tend to drive small cars. I had a 300 lb teacher that drove a Ford Escort...the thing sagged 2" when she got in


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

My 400+lbs grandfather drives a ranger. It looks a lil crooked when he gets in.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> It is designed by an *American* car company after all...
> 
> Maybe that's why the Spark won't sell well here?
> 
> I've always found that big people tend to drive small cars. I had a 300 lb teacher that drove a Ford Escort...the thing sagged 2" when she got in


You know- I never really thought about this, but I know of two people right off the top of my head who are really big and drive/drove small cars. One drives a Toyota Prius and the other, our parish priest (now deceased), drove a Ford Escort I believe. One of those small Fords from several years ago. He was so big that when he turned a corner, he had to use two hands to turn the steering wheel because his stomach was so big it was hitting the steering wheel. He had money so he could have afforded a bigger car!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Anybody know the cost of the dealer putting on OEM cruise control?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Who's better Michael Jordan or James?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Who's better Michael Jordan or James?


Jordan = ultimate

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## mknight (Mar 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Let's face it, we weren't born with a wrench in our hands. While some of us have a good understanding of automotive mechanics, sound systems, and other car-related topics, we didn't always know as much as we do.
> 
> There was a time in my life when I didn't know what a header was, and I couldn't point out the intake manifold or throttle body in an engine bay, and I was too embarrassed to admit to it.
> 
> ...


When I was at the gas station the other day I was deciding what fuel to purchase (I was out of town and not at my normal gas station). I usually purchase regular gas aka not ethanol to optimize mileage. I was looking at the pumps and I saw 87, 89, and 91 octane levels. I chose 89 and after I had filled up I noticed at this particular gas station. There 89 octane level was ethanol or at least there was a sticker there. The 87 octane was regular gas. I always thought ethanol had lower octane levels then regular/midgrade? Am I incorrect? Which fuel would give me the better mileage?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mknight said:


> When I was at the gas station the other day I was deciding what fuel to purchase (I was out of town and not at my normal gas station). I usually purchase regular gas aka not ethanol to optimize mileage. I was looking at the pumps and I saw 87, 89, and 91 octane levels. I chose 89 and after I had filled up I noticed at this particular gas station. There 89 octane level was ethanol or at least there was a sticker there. The 87 octane was regular gas. I always thought ethanol had lower octane levels then regular/midgrade? Am I incorrect? Which fuel would give me the better mileage?


At the same octane level, 0% ethanol will almost always win over 10% ethanol, simply because ethanol has a lower BTU content. When comparing 87 0% and 89 10% I would go with whichever one gives a smoother hard acceleration up to 2500 RPM. The smoother hard acceleration means the ECU isn't pulling timing. Pulling timing reduces fuel economy.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Who's better Michael Jordan or James?


Lol that is a stupid question.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Mick said:


> Lol that is a stupid question.
> 
> View attachment 7160


May have been a stupid question but you still took the time to answer it!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Have people run out of "stupid" questions? 

I wonder if this threads needs a sticky...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Why isn't yellow a color option on a Cruze?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

These forums are becoming overrun by stickies. Keep it *simple! *

You can always bump things back to the top with a post...or does this site have a 'bump topic' button?

I try to limit the amount of stickies here...makes for a cleaner appearance without 2349872347892 announcements.

http://www.matthewsvolvosite.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=7f7a4b4c8f3a064f2831b8e02d3114bc


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Forget yellow; make a nice color green a color option!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Why isn't yellow a color option on a Cruze?


Good question. It should be. Maybe on an SS model coupe? 



jblackburn said:


> Forget yellow; make a nice color green a color option!


Like, a lime green? *:wink:*



jblackburn said:


> These forums are becoming overrun by stickies. Keep it *simple! **:wink:*
> 
> You can always bump things back to the top with a post...or does this site have a 'bump topic' button?
> 
> ...


I've been cleaning up some of the stickies in the past couple of days that are outdated and dead. I agree it can make it look messy. We had stickies in the general section that still had information for RPO codes and options for the 2011 Cruze!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I think yellow looked good on the Cobalt so I think it would look pretty good on a Cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Like this!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

They have a lime/pukey green and a light blue color options for the new Spark.

Pretty cool colors, I could see the Cruze in both honestly.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

If you mated a bulldog and a shitsu, would the mix be called bull-****??


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Why is an electrical outlet called an outlet, should it be an inlet?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^ I like this guy.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Why is an electrical outlet called an outlet, should it be an inlet?


Depends on what you're sticking in it.

My oldest memory from when I was a child was in Romania, where I found two small bars of metal and found two holes in the wall to stick them in. Those holes were a 240V outlet. I call it an outlet because that's most likely the source of my awesomeness. Something zapped me that day like a lightning bolt of awesomeness from Zeus himself. 

It probably explains a few other things too...





P.S. I'm joking


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Depends on what you're sticking in it.
> 
> My oldest memory from when I was a child was in Romania, where I found two small bars of metal and found two holes in the wall to stick them in. Those holes were a 240V outlet. I call it an outlet because that's most likely the source of my awesomeness. Something zapped me that day like a lightning bolt of awesomeness from Zeus himself.
> 
> ...


HAHAHA! Oh man, I'm still smiling from that..


Umm.. If electricity comes from electrons, does morality come from morons??


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Because we own Cruzes, so we're not stupid


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


>












Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> well, since the only reason to open the trunk is to put stuff in and out, which requires you to be there anyway, I think it was smart.


I dropped my next door neighbor off at the airport early Friday morning. I had to debuckle, turn off the car, get out, walk into traffic, open the trunk, (shake his hand...optional), climb back in, rebuckle and restart the car. In olden days (or in the Forester), he could have opened the trunk/rear hatch himself and been gone much faster...assuming he could have found the release. With or without handshake.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MD5335 said:


> I dropped my next door neighbor off at the airport early Friday morning. I had to debuckle, turn off the car, get out, walk into traffic, open the trunk, (shake his hand...optional), climb back in, rebuckle and restart the car. In olden days (or in the Forester), he could have opened the trunk/rear hatch himself and been gone much faster...assuming he could have found the release. With or without handshake.


Parking brake up, car in neutral will let you open the trunk from outside next time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

My wife was in the car with it running while I ran into the store. She hit the unlock button and I was able to get into the trunk.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Why can't I dim/turn off the center display?


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I've read on this site somewhere that automatic versions have a "power" setting which changes the boost pressure, and that to get this on the Eco manual version, you have to turn off traction control and the main cruise control switch. My questions: Is this true? If so, where is that documented/how did people find this out? How much can you control boost pressure electronically? (I was under the impression that boost control had to do more with the blow-off valve and "size" of the turbo itself). Would an aftermarket blow-off valve give better boost/control?


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Parking brake up, car in neutral will let you open the trunk from outside next time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


Thanks! I tried it out and it works as long as I also unlock all the doors. Useful information for those infrequent airport dropoffs.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Do Roman paramedics refer to IV's as "4's"? 

Since Americans throw rice at weddings, do Asians throw hamburgers?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spaycace said:


> I've read on this site somewhere that automatic versions have a "power" setting which changes the boost pressure, and that to get this on the Eco manual version, you have to turn off traction control and the main cruise control switch. My questions: Is this true? If so, where is that documented/how did people find this out? How much can you control boost pressure electronically? (I was under the impression that boost control had to do more with the blow-off valve and "size" of the turbo itself). Would an aftermarket blow-off valve give better boost/control?


That is only true if you have installed the Trifecta tune on your car. 

Aftermarket blow-off valves are a bad idea. The Cruze uses a recirculating compressor bypass valve that dumps the blow-off back into the intake manifold. This way, no unmetered air enters or escapes the engine to confuse the MAF/O2 sensors.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Do Roman paramedics refer to IV's as "4's"?
> 
> Since Americans throw rice at weddings, do Asians throw hamburgers?


Asians just throw flower pedals. Source: the 4 weddings I've been to this summer


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Aftermarket blow-off valves are a bad idea. The Cruze uses a recirculating compressor bypass valve that dumps the blow-off back into the intake manifold. This way, no unmetered air enters or escapes the engine to confuse the MAF/O2 sensors.[/QUOTE]

So ... would this BOV be the same style as OE? 
Forge Motorsports 1.4T Recirculating Bypass Valve

And if so, would it be better to have that with a Trifecta tune?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spaycace said:


> Aftermarket blow-off valves are a bad idea. The Cruze uses a recirculating compressor bypass valve that dumps the blow-off back into the intake manifold. This way, no unmetered air enters or escapes the engine to confuse the MAF/O2 sensors.


So ... would this BOV be the same style as OE? 
Forge Motorsports 1.4T Recirculating Bypass Valve

And if so, would it be better to have that with a Trifecta tune?[/QUOTE]

Forget about any aftermarket BOVs. The factory BOV works perfectly, and I seriously don't see any way that you might be able to improve its function. The stock turbo simply doesn't make enough boost, even with the Trifecta tune, to merit even the thought of an aftermarket BOV.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok got a question here. Ive noticed on the LT there is a air deflector in front of rear tires. On my LT RS there is none in the rear just front tires have air deflector. Is this eliminated in the rear with RS pack? Heres some pics of what Im talking about.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How much lower does the RS trim lower rocker go? This may be the difference.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is a stupid question.. what does "running rich" and "running lean" mean?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Here is a stupid question.. what does "running rich" and "running lean" mean?


The "perfect" AFR stoichometric ratio is 14.7:1.

Too much fuel = too rich (low AFR) = not all fuel in combustion chamber burned before it's pushed out. This leads to black smoke and cat. converter damage if not taken care of.

Too lean = not enough fuel (high AFR) = hot burns and underhood temps; worse emissions as well. This can prematurely damage an engine under heavy load in seconds.

Today's cars do run lean under cruising, light-throttle conditions to achieve better MPG. Rich conditions are used under heavy throttle in cars (especially turbo models) for cylinder as well as turbocharger cooling.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I beleive its same height. The RS just has plastic cover for ground effects. This is the section forward of rear tire.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Why didn't GM make the Cruze to run E85? Has anyone tried it anyway?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

BlueTopaz said:


> Why didn't GM make the Cruze to run E85? Has anyone tried it anyway?


All you need is bigger injectors and a tune from trifecta to run e85. Search the forum for E85 there are many thready about this and i believe i read that the 2013 cruze is flex fuel certified. Might be wrong tho

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## roscoboy272 (Sep 11, 2012)

I read on this forum about people who were having issues with their Cruze's iPod connection. Mine is having the same issues - it will only recognize a connected iPod about 60% of the time, the volume is normal on my old iPod, but when I connect new iPhone 4S to it, he volume is VERY low. Anyway, as I was reading in this forum people were saying to take it to the GM dealership and they could "flash" it to an updated version of the software. Well, I took my 2011 Cruze to my GM dealer and they had NO idea what I was talking about. How can I get this updated? What do I need to do?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

silverls said:


> All you need is bigger injectors and a tune from trifecta to run e85. Search the forum for E85 there are many thready about this and i believe i read that the 2013 cruze is flex fuel certified. Might be wrong tho
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


2012-2013 I believe.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I read somewhere that the EcoTec 1.4L engine itself is E85 ready. You would need to change the injectors and some of the fuel system components for the E85.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mick said:


> Why can't I dim/turn off the center display?


I checked out the manual for the 2012 Cruze and you can set the Driver Information Center to be a blank display (if I'm understanding your inquiry correctly). See the section beginning on page 5-23 in your manual. 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I meant the infotainment but thank you.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Is the plural for Cruze supposed to be Cruzes or Cruzen, and why?


----------



## Smdqt (Sep 5, 2012)

I have made another post in the 1.4L section, but just saw this off to the side and maybe I'll get more attention/answers here as well...Forgive me for attention whoring but I'm kinda freaking out here....
I had to make a video and let you guys listen and tell me if this is what a Cruze turbo should sound like* AFTER the resonator bypass* and/or if it's a healthy sound. I apologize for a night shot but it's the earliest I could get to my car. To me it literally sounds like there is air leaking somewhere...I checked as much piping as I could see that could be affected by the mod (especially what I disconnected) and without being burned of course - nothing seems to be letting air out. Regardless, please take a look/listen:
1.4L Cruze LT turbo sound resonator bypass - YouTube

Another thing that I've noticed is the wetness on the plastic cover of the engine. **NOTE: It was dry the whole evening. Here is the video which you can clearly see the oily looking substance (which I slightly touched with the tip of my finger - the car was still hot).
1.4L Cruze LT possible oil leak - YouTube

And lastly, since I'm spamming questions already, is it normal for my engine temperature to be almost half way on the dash meter when it's like 3C degrees outside?


Thanks a lot


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi! I'm new to the cruze tuning scene. What stickers work well for the cruze? Also what is the best placement? I have heard these can get you 10 whp per sticker (best bang for the buck)


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

20131pz69 said:


> Hi! I'm new to the cruze tuning scene. What stickers work well for the cruze? Also what is the best placement? I have heard these can get you 10 whp per sticker (best bang for the buck)


You need some Nismo and Edelbrock stickers. Also, you must get the fake stick-on vents for the front quarter panels. 10 sec ET's with that combo!

Seriously, I think those guys believe this to be true...


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

hmm will NISMO work w/ Edelbrock? One is for JDM, the other for USDM 
shoot me NOW!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

20131pz69 said:


> hmm will NISMO work w/ Edelbrock? One is for JDM, the other for USDM
> shoot me NOW!!


Honestly, the Type-R stickers and badges will get you the most HP.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Is the plural for Cruze supposed to be Cruzes or Cruzen, and why?


Cruzen - because I said so. :th_coolio:


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

OK. I'm not familiar with turbo motors, especially the LUJ 1.4. Looking to get a tune, as i would like moar power. I think 200 hp to the crank would keep me happy (for a year?). 

What are the weakest links to keep it reliable/ prep for the next stage (after a tune)? I've been reading the forums & it seems there are lots of opinions, but no consensus. (ex. intake, intake manifold, then methanol injection in order, others say it's the intake, then intercooler. Some say not to touch the intake manifold). 
I understand a BPV going past 20 psi and a clutch at the 200 hp mark. Looks like everyone's got it working, but I would like to keep my motor + tranny for at least 170,000 miles ...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

20131pz69 said:


> OK. I'm not familiar with turbo motors, especially the LUJ 1.4. Looking to get a tune, as i would like moar power. I think 200 hp to the crank would keep me happy (for a year?).
> 
> What are the weakest links to keep it reliable/ prep for the next stage (after a tune)? I've been reading the forums & it seems there are lots of opinions, but no consensus. (ex. intake, intake manifold, then methanol injection in order, others say it's the intake, then intercooler. Some say not to touch the intake manifold).
> I understand a BPV going past 20 psi and a clutch at the 200 hp mark. Looks like everyone's got it working, but I would like to keep my motor + tranny for at least 170,000 miles ...


An aftermarket BOV is not needed with this turbo. A tune will easily get you to 200hp to the crank with a few bolt-ons. 

I do not consider meth injection to be a reliable way to make power and never have. 

The clutch limit is not 200*hp*, but rather 200 lb-ft of torque. I don't know of too many people who have reached that. 

Lastly, please remember that this is not a high-revving HP-making motor. It is built for daily drivability and torque, and the difficulty in making high peak horsepower with this motor has proven that design. Instead of looking at how much power you're making, start looking at where you're making that power.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

20131pz69 said:


> OK. I'm not familiar with turbo motors, especially the LUJ 1.4. Looking to get a tune, as i would like moar power. I think 200 hp to the crank would keep me happy (for a year?).
> 
> What are the weakest links to keep it reliable/ prep for the next stage (after a tune)? I've been reading the forums & it seems there are lots of opinions, but no consensus. (ex. intake, intake manifold, then methanol injection in order, others say it's the intake, then intercooler. Some say not to touch the intake manifold).
> I understand a BPV going past 20 psi and a clutch at the 200 hp mark. Looks like everyone's got it working, but I would like to keep my motor + tranny for at least 170,000 miles ...


Get your 170k then buy a dart srt-4, frs, focus svt or [insert high perf car here].


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

anyone try nos ?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

20131pz69 said:


> anyone try nos ?


Massive waste of money.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

20131pz69 said:


> anyone try nos ?


Nos fuel treatment? What for? Now, Nos brand N2O would be a better question.

Also, that guy in your link is probably one of the people who rides on the freeway at 90mph with a t-shirt and flip flops.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

20131pz69 said:


> OK. I'm not familiar with turbo motors, especially the LUJ 1.4. Looking to get a tune, as i would like moar power. I think 200 hp to the crank would keep me happy (for a year?).
> 
> What are the weakest links to keep it reliable/ prep for the next stage (after a tune)? I've been reading the forums & it seems there are lots of opinions, but no consensus. (ex. intake, intake manifold, then methanol injection in order, others say it's the intake, then intercooler. Some say not to touch the intake manifold).
> I understand a BPV going past 20 psi and a clutch at the 200 hp mark. Looks like everyone's got it working, but I would like to keep my motor + tranny for at least 170,000 miles ...


The easiest way to reach ~200hp at the crank is to just get the Trifecta E85 tune. It needs no other mods and can be purchased as a kit from BNR for $650. It will push ~25 psi with e85. You are going to need e85 or water / meth to safely reach those numbers. There is no way to tell how long your motor will last regardless of if you are tuned or not. It is only warrantied for 100,000 so that is all we know!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Why do trolls troll? And why do haters hate?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

This really isn't a dumb question. I was just wondering with thanksgiving coming up what time off do factory auto workers get to spend with their family's for the holidays?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> This really isn't a dumb question. I was just wondering with thanksgiving coming up what time off do factory auto workers get to spend with their family's for the holidays?


Most if not all US plants are closed Thursday/Friday/Saturday. I can't speak for Lordstown since we don't ship there though, but I think GM employees (or at least tech center/HQ) have something like 16 written holidays off per year. However, the supplier base may not be so lucky...Canadian plants could care less whether we have a holiday here or not. The Mexican plants don't mind if we have a holiday, they're happy to take another siesta. But Canadian both our Canadian plants (Oshawa (GM) and Brampton (Chrysler)) are running next week. I think Oshawa is Thursday/Friday and Brampton is Thursday/Friday/Saturday. One explicitly stated there would be no pull ahead. Granted our requirements are showing nothing on those days as of right now, but if they run out/take a cycle loss/change something, they could expect us to ship parts Thursday/Friday. And so, our warehouse will be open both days (particularly Friday) and this guy will be working on Friday 

That being said, I think/hope Friday will just be spent decorating the office for Christmas.

They will all enjoy a nice break around Christmas. Most of the plants are shut down for two weeks. Some for the week before Christmas and the week of, some the week of and the week after.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I would think it would be the same for Lordstown.


True, unless they were down for an extended period for some reason (like line repairs, etc.). But I probably would have seen a bulletin on that even though we don't ship there, and I've never seen anything about Lordstown being down, or really anything Lordstown specific for that matter. Either I just don't see Lordstown bulletins (which I see so many others I can't imagine that), or they are one very efficient plant.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a couple for you guys:

Is KFC any better in Kentucky?

Do CAT scans work on dogs?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When asked "why did the chicken cross the road", Col Sanders reportedly replied "I missed one?"

I don't know about cat scans on dogs, but Lab reports work.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I have a couple for you guys:
> 
> Is KFC any better in Kentucky?
> 
> Do CAT scans work on dogs?



Not sure if they can be cat scanned, but from proof below they know how to use the cat scanner.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

What is the difference between traction control and stabilitrak. How do they work and what do they do?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> What is the difference between traction control and stabilitrak. How do they work and what do they do?


Traction control uses wheel spin differences to apply the brakes to just the wheel that is spinning. It uses the ABS sensors to do this. Unfortunately, it really needs to do what the GM Versatrak system does and transfer/apply power to the other wheels. It also only works at low speeds (I think under 25 MPH). My Montana had the GM Versatrak system and this is how all traction control should work.

Stabilitrak uses G sensors embedded throughout the car to force understeer and braking to straighten out the car. It's designed to prevent the car from spinning out of control. The G sensors are part of the air bag system.

Personally, I don't like either traction control or stabilitrak, but the NHTSA seems to think we need both as they are required on all 2012 and later passenger cars sold in the US.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

obermd said:


> Traction control uses wheel spin differences to apply the brakes to just the wheel that is spinning. It uses the ABS sensors to do this. Unfortunately, it really needs to do what the GM Versatrak system does and transfer/apply power to the other wheels. It also only works at low speeds (I think under 25 MPH). My Montana had the GM Versatrak system and this is how all traction control should work.
> 
> Stabilitrak uses G sensors embedded throughout the car to force understeer and braking to straighten out the car. It's designed to prevent the car from spinning out of control. The G sensors are part of the air bag system.
> 
> Personally, I don't like either traction control or stabilitrak, but the NHTSA seems to think we need both as they are required on all 2012 and later passenger cars sold in the US.


Does T/C do anything else like cut boost/power? One day at a stop light I had stopped on the white paint. It was wet outside. When I went to go (aggressively) the tires spun for a split second and then the car just basically went limp like it cut all power. Was it just my imagination?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Does T/C do anything else like cut boost/power? One day at a stop light I had stopped on the white paint. It was wet outside. When I went to go (aggressively) the tires spun for a split second and then the car just basically went limp like it cut all power. Was it just my imagination?


Not just your imagination. That is indeed what the car does; hence the term _traction control_. It controls traction by reducing engine power so you don't spin the wheels. It can be a bit of an annoyance during the winter if you need to spin the tires in order to get out of somewhere in the snow, but that's why there's an option to turn it off. 

I don't believe it applies the brakes to the wheels as Mike mentioned, but that it cuts engine power. Don't quote me on this, but this is what I noticed both in my 2005 Bonneville GXP and in my Cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Traction control uses wheel spin differences to apply the brakes to just the wheel that is spinning. It uses the ABS sensors to do this. Unfortunately, it really needs to do what the GM Versatrak system does and transfer/apply power to the other wheels. It also only works at low speeds (I think under 25 MPH). My Montana had the GM Versatrak system and this is how all traction control should work.
> 
> Stabilitrak uses G sensors embedded throughout the car to force understeer and braking to straighten out the car. It's designed to prevent the car from spinning out of control. The G sensors are part of the air bag system.
> 
> Personally, I don't like either traction control or stabilitrak, but the NHTSA seems to think we need both as they are required on all 2012 and later passenger cars sold in the US.


Ah, viscous couplers - they are awesome. Same idea as a limited-slip differential in a 2WD transmission. Only expensive, powerful 2WD cars get LSD's though.

My Volvo used to pulse the brakes for traction control in snow. It didn't do anything AT ALL even remotely useful. The 2011 Impala I had as a rental I believe did both - ABS and throttle modulation - about what I suspect the Cruze does too. That Impala was one of THE BEST cars I have ever driven in snow (and we had darn near a foot on the road in some places - tons of slush in others!). Probably helped that it was huge and heavy, but I was impressed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Andrei - you may be correct. Older traction control used just the brakes, newer traction control does drop engine power, but I think it also uses the brakes in combination with the engine power drop.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Ah, viscous couplers - they are awesome. Same idea as a limited-slip differential in a 2WD transmission. Only expensive, powerful 2WD cars get LSD's though.
> 
> My Volvo used to pulse the brakes for traction control in snow. It didn't do anything AT ALL even remotely useful. The 2011 Impala I had as a rental I believe did both - ABS and throttle modulation - about what I suspect the Cruze does too. That Impala was one of THE BEST cars I have ever driven in snow (and we had darn near a foot on the road in some places - tons of slush in others!). Probably helped that it was huge and heavy, but I was impressed.


My Montana was an absolute beast in snow and mud. I discovered just how good the Versatrak system was while pulling a 3,000 lb trailer through deep mud and snow. Having all four tires driving in those conditions was a phenomenal feeling.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Is it ECM or PCM? Please don't guess. Explain why you say it's X or Y. Or are the terms interchangeable I've always said ECM (engine control module) but going through this site and also while building the log reader, I see it referred to as PCM.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Is it ECM or PCM? Please don't guess. Explain why you say it's X or Y. Or are the terms interchangeable I've always said ECM (engine control module) but going through this site and also while building the log reader, I see it referred to as PCM.


To answer this question, one would need to answer if there is only one computer controlling both the transmission and the engine, or if there is a separate computer for the transmission (a TCM) and one for the engine (an ECM). If they are one and the same, it would be referred to as a PCM, which would be consistent with many GM vehicles built in the last 20 years.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> To answer this question, one would need to answer if there is only one computer controlling both the transmission and the engine, or if there is a separate computer for the transmission (a TCM) and one for the engine (an ECM). If they are one and the same, it would be referred to as a PCM, which would be consistent with many GM vehicles built in the last 20 years.


So ECM and TCM are referring the "virtual computers" to signify their respective function but the physical unit is called a PCM?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> So ECM and TCM are referring the "virtual computers" to signify their respective function but the physical unit is called a PCM?


Either virtual, or physical and connected. 

20 years ago, we had vacuum controlled automatic transmissions and computer controlled engines, which we referred to as ECMs. In the Cruze, I believe there is only one computer, which would be called a PCM.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Either virtual, or physical and connected.
> 
> 20 years ago, we had vacuum controlled automatic transmissions and computer controlled engines, which we referred to as ECMs. In the Cruze, I believe there is only one computer, which would be called a PCM.


Don't forget Chevy went with a throttle valve system for quite some time.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Either virtual, or physical and connected.
> 
> 20 years ago, we had vacuum controlled automatic transmissions and computer controlled engines, which we referred to as ECMs. In the Cruze, I believe there is only one computer, which would be called a PCM.


One computer to run the powertrain. Another computer for body functions. BCM - body control module. Everything not powertrain runs through it. Lights, power windows, locks etc. A power window switch used to run the power window. Nowdays, the switch tells the computer to run the window.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

What model are the Cruzes that don't have badges? I've seen many Cruzen that look like they might be Eco's, but they have no badges on them, just the Cruze badge. The wheels are really ugly, frosted silver ones that might as well be hub caps. 

I saw an LTZ today and it had an LTZ badge so I was like wth?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> What model are the Cruzes that don't have badges? I've seen many Cruzen that look like they might be Eco's, but they have no badges on them, just the Cruze badge. The wheels are really ugly, frosted silver ones that might as well be hub caps.
> 
> I saw an LTZ today and it had an LTZ badge so I was like wth?


Those are fleet model 1 LTs. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Those are fleet model 1 LTs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


How can you tell other than the lack of a badge?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Actually...LS doesn't have a badge either. Never mind!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The LS doesn't have a model badge either.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> How can you tell other than the lack of a badge?


In my experience, if it doesn't have a badge, and its got wheels (so not an ls). Then its a fleet car which I believe are all 1lt. That or someone debadged theirs

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## JordanNaylor (Feb 3, 2013)

Whats The cheapest way to gap spark plugs? Are spark plugs particurlaly hard to remove?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Doing it yourself. Follow this thread.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6722
DIY re-gap factory spark plugs


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Rear Seat Belt Tethers*

As I was removing my rear headrests this morning (no passengers today), I once again looked at the little "hooks" that emerge on elastic from the each side of the rear seats. There are (I think) intended to hold the rear seat belts in place. Why? What are they really for?

I guess that is two stupid questions for the price of one. Thanks!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

MD5335 said:


> As I was removing my rear headrests this morning (no passengers today), I once again looked at the little "hooks" that emerge on elastic from the each side of the rear seats. There are (I think) intended to hold the rear seat belts in place. Why? What are they really for?
> 
> I guess that is two stupid questions for the price of one. Thanks!


I've seen them and i never use them? I always thought it was for baby seats but i guess i am wrong too.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They sure don't hold the belts in place when you flip the seat backs down. That's what i thought they were for. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

MD5335 said:


> As I was removing my rear headrests this morning (no passengers today), I once again looked at the little "hooks" that emerge on elastic from the each side of the rear seats. There are (I think) intended to hold the rear seat belts in place. Why? What are they really for?
> 
> I guess that is two stupid questions for the price of one. Thanks!


From the owners manual:
The guides may provide added safety belt comfort for older children who have outgrown booster seats and for some adults. When installed and properly adjusted, the comfort guide positions the belt away from the neck and head.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> From the owners manual:
> The guides may provide added safety belt comfort for older children who have outgrown booster seats and for some adults. When installed and properly adjusted, the comfort guide positions the belt away from the neck and head.


Ah, once again reading the manual would have been helpful. It WAS a stupid question. Probably won't be the last one I ask!

Thanks!

:th_coolio:


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

MD5335 said:


> Ah, once again reading the manual would have been helpful. It WAS a stupid question. Probably won't be the last one I ask!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> :th_coolio:


As was said before "there are no stupid questions". I am not the type to say read the manual on the forum. I was giving credit where it was due. I could never put words together so eloquently. ccasion14:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> From the owners manual:
> The guides may provide added safety belt comfort for older children who have outgrown booster seats and for some adults. When installed and properly adjusted, the comfort guide positions the belt away from the neck and head.


This should be standard on all seat belts, front and back. I've lost track of the number of times I've had to keep moving a shoulder belt away from a sunburn.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a stupid question- does it cost more to have a power window button that lowers AND raises the window with just a touch, as opposed to one that just lowers the window, but doesn't raise it with a touch?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> I have a stupid question- does it cost more to have a power window button that lowers AND raises the window with just a touch, as opposed to one that just lowers the window, but doesn't raise it with a touch?


Probably a matter of just a few cents. An extra contact has to be put in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> I have a stupid question- does it cost more to have a power window button that lowers AND raises the window with just a touch, as opposed to one that just lowers the window, but doesn't raise it with a touch?


It depends on the lawyer. I think the reason we don't get one-touch up on all four windows is some GM lawyer told them there would be too high a lawsuit risk.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

obermd said:


> It depends on the lawyer. I think the reason we don't get one-touch up on all four windows is some GM lawyer told them there would be too high a lawsuit risk.


Because lord forbid someone gets injured.

Welcome to America.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> It depends on the lawyer. I think the reason we don't get one-touch up on all four windows is some GM lawyer told them there would be too high a lawsuit risk.


Don't the windows STOP or REVERSE if there is an obstruction like a hand or a head? What's the difference if it's 2 windows or 4 windows? Put a ridiculous warning on the windows- ala McDonald's hot coffee- that sticking your hand or head out the window while raising it could result in injury! Put it in the owner's manual like the other thousand warnings that are there! They don't seem to worry about all the extra paper they are wasting printing those extra hundreds of pages!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

fastdriver said:


> Don't the windows STOP or REVERSE if there is an obstruction like a hand or a head? What's the difference if it's 2 windows or 4 windows? Put a ridiculous warning on the windows- ala McDonald's hot coffee- that sticking your hand or head out the window while raising it could result in injury! Put it in the owner's manual like the other thousand warnings that are there! They don't seem to worry about all the extra paper they are wasting printing those extra hundreds of pages!


Yes, it doesnt go down automatically. In fact, i think it still does go down even if it isn't automatic. I don't think he was serious, but if anything they could have looked it over and thought it wouldn't be important. Kind of like my Ls not having cruise control. Cruze without Cruise Control. Thanks GM.

You got a Verano now?? Oh buddy you better make a new thread and post it up.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Yes, it doesnt go down automatically. In fact, i think it still does go down even if it isn't automatic. I don't think he was serious, but if anything they could have looked it over and thought it wouldn't be important. Kind of like my Ls not having cruise control. Cruze without Cruise Control. Thanks GM.
> 
> You got a Verano now?? Oh buddy you better make a new thread and post it up.




I'll have to test my windows tomorrow by sticking my arm out the window while raising it in front and the back.

Yep! 2013 Buick Verano Turbo-Crystal Red! Got it 6 days after the GM engineer declared that my 2011 Cruze LTZ RS transmission was "operating as designed"! What a jerk! You can see some pics of the Verano by clicking the link to Photobucket in my signature! Have had it for 3 months now and not ONE visit to the dealer for ANY problems! Imagine that! A GM car with no problems so far and about 2,300+ miles! I hope it stays this way! This turbo really goes! It's so much fun to just lightly step on the gas and be GONE!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> I'll have to test my windows tomorrow by sticking my arm out the window while raising it in front and the back.Yep! 2013 Buick Verano Turbo-Crystal Red! Got it 6 days after the GM engineer declared that my 2011 Cruze LTZ RS transmission was "operating as designed"! What a jerk! You can see some pics of the Verano by clicking the link to Photobucket in my signature! Have had it for 3 months now and not ONE visit to the dealer for ANY problems! Imagine that! A GM car with no problems so far and about 2,300+ miles! I hope it stays this way! This turbo really goes! It's so much fun to just lightly step on the gas and be GONE![/FONT][/SIZE]


Haha, I did that completely by accident once (on another car) and was surprised at the outcome when the window stopped. Other cars in the past certainly didn't do that!What kinda MPG are you averaging with that Verano?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Are you all ready?

How do i change my cone filter for my K&N? Or clean it? it is pretty dirty, also i need a new hydroshield.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Are you all ready?
> 
> How do i change my cone filter for my K&N? Or clean it? it is pretty dirty, also i need a new hydroshield.


K&N Air Filter Cleaning Instructions

BE CAREFUL WITH THE OIL. It kills mass airflow sensors if you use too much.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah i had it mess up previous MAF sensors... How do i make sure it isn't too much? -_-


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Over 1 oz of the oil would be considered too much, definitely don't go to 2.

I've never had a cone one, but I've had K&N drop-ins for years. Use the drip oil and put a thin line of oil in each pleat. Or use the spray one and hold it at an angle and lightly spray the thing, wait a bit, and touch-up any areas that aren't pink. 

Dab off any excess oil after it's sat for 15 mins with a paper towel. I'd let it dry for a few hours before reinstalling it.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Alright looks like i will be detouring into my auto parts after work. Hopefully they have the K&N Cleaner.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

Jaycruze - have you figured out why there are two fuse boxes? Every car has two fuse boxes nowadays. Let me know if you still haven't discovered why and I will tell you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Erastimus said:


> Jaycruze - have you figured out why there are two fuse boxes? Every car has two fuse boxes nowadays. Let me know if you still haven't discovered why and I will tell you.


I'll bite - why two fuseboxes? I suspect, but don't know for certain, that the cabin fuse box power is killed by the 10 minute battery rundown protection circuit.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Haha, I did that completely by accident once (on another car) and was surprised at the outcome when the window stopped. Other cars in the past certainly didn't do that!What kinda MPG are you averaging with that Verano?



I forgot that I was going to test my windows and report back! I stuck my hand out the window and shut it. Almost instantly, the window stopped and dropped down several inches. It did not go all the way down. I still wish that ALL windows would go up and down with the touch of the button instead of just the front two.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I have another stupid question! How many of you have PINCHED your finger while adjusting the manual seat back? I did it on my Cruze and I have done it on my Verano even though I am FULLY aware that this can happen!


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

here there is threads about cooking recipes and about the trip? 
I can not find


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

Why did GM make the cruze so heavy that it makes it so thirsty for fuel??


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

SCruze said:


> Why did GM make the cruze so heavy that it makes it so thirsty for fuel??


Safety. Despite all the engineering advancements in car safety design, nothing beats steel beams to protect the passenger compartment. We have multiple reports and videos here showing the results of a Cruze vs. just about anything else, including a tractor trailer falling over on one and the car was either still drivable or the passengers got out under their own power.


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

obermd said:


> Safety. Despite all the engineering advancements in car safety design, nothing beats steel beams to protect the passenger compartment. We have multiple reports and videos here showing the results of a Cruze vs. just about anything else, including a tractor trailer falling over on one and the car was either still drivable or the passengers got out under their own power.


yeah
video
Авария. Фура упала на Cruze.flv - YouTube
cruze-in-class one of the most durable machines


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey folks, got couple questions for ya.

ExtremeRevolution gave me his blessing to make a Dyno Master Thread, like this one, link: Sonic Dyno Thread - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum

Which subforum do you think is the best place for such a thread? I'm torn between General Discussion, Powertrain, or COMG Mechanical. 

Next I'm curious if CT members would prefer this thread be only Cruze submissions or if you'd like both Cruze and Sonic postings consolidated in one thread (with a notation of the model)?

It'll be a couple weeks before I get this done as I find most of the dyno and PID postings and get internet access on the laptop. In the meantime I'd like your input and suggestions.

Tyler.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Safety. Despite all the engineering advancements in car safety design, nothing beats steel beams to protect the passenger compartment. We have multiple reports and videos here showing the results of a Cruze vs. just about anything else, including a tractor trailer falling over on one and the car was either still drivable or the passengers got out under their own power.


 Yes what he said. All of those Insurance Institute for Highway Safety tests made small cars heavier in general. Speaking of trailers, they have test for those as well. YouTube deadliest iihs crashes trailor, if you don't see a malibu and a trailor don't click it. May actually be the drivers ed Death On the Highway video.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

I think it is time to change the points and condenser. Where is the distributor on the 1.8 liter Cruze engine? I've looked everywhere.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

sx sonic said:


> Hey folks, got couple questions for ya.
> 
> ExtremeRevolution gave me his blessing to make a Dyno Master Thread, like this one, link: Sonic Dyno Thread - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum
> 
> ...


Sure include the Sonic! We share engines after all. Interesting what the Sonic can push.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sx sonic said:


> Hey folks, got couple questions for ya.
> 
> ExtremeRevolution gave me his blessing to make a Dyno Master Thread, like this one, link: Sonic Dyno Thread - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum
> 
> ...


Powertrain. Any post with results needs to specify which car, trim, transmission, and year so we know what we're comparing. Have at it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Erastimus said:


> I think it is time to change the points and condenser. Where is the distributor on the 1.8 liter Cruze engine? I've looked everywhere.


Is this a serious question? 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sx sonic said:


> Hey folks, got couple questions for ya.
> 
> ExtremeRevolution gave me his blessing to make a Dyno Master Thread, like this one, link: Sonic Dyno Thread - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum
> 
> ...


Cruze and Sonic! Man I'd even create a sonic-specific section for other discussion if you got more sonic owners over here!

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Here is a stupid question: Nothing to do with cars: When I log on I notice that some people seem to be "always" logged in or active. Do some of you leave your computers running and logged into Cruzetalk? I know where I work at there are some people that leave their computers on 24/7 instead of shutting down and logging back in the next day, etc. I know it sure beats having to remember username/password and is much faster to get to what you are doing. Just curious.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

Erastimus said:


> I think it is time to change the points and condenser. Where is the distributor on the 1.8 liter Cruze engine? I've looked everywhere.


It is in the trunk (which you can open with the button the dash), in the area with the full-sized spare tire, next to the mechanical fuel pump, and across from the hydraulic power steering booster. Be careful that you don't disturb the wires on the power antenna motor or the energy to matter converter. I'll try to get you some pictures later but there currently isn't enough light here at the North Pole for my Brownie to get good images.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Patman said:


> Here is a stupid question: Nothing to do with cars: When I log on I notice that some people seem to be "always" logged in or active. Do some of you leave your computers running and logged into Cruzetalk? I know where I work at there are some people that leave their computers on 24/7 instead of shutting down and logging back in the next day, etc. I know it sure beats having to remember username/password and is much faster to get to what you are doing. Just curious.


I always wondered too, i think it has to do with either your phone/tablet being logged in. Or you not logging out when you finish your session on your PC.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Or you not logging out when you finish your session on your PC.


Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Ain't nobody got time for that.


LMAO I have mine to delete my cache everytime i exit, so i log out automatically. And my PRONZ at work goes away.

Just kidding IT guy who is probably reading this, i don't watch PORN on the work PC. Jeez


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Patman said:


> Do some of you leave your computers running and logged into Cruzetalk? I know where I work at there are some people that leave their computers on 24/7 instead of shutting down and logging back in the next day, etc. I know it sure beats having to remember username/password and is much faster to get to what you are doing. Just curious.


I leave my various computers on 24/7 for two reasons: one is the "hard disks last longer if they run continuously belief", and the other is because I have so may things open on it:
- WaterFox (a 64-bit FireFox build) open with 19 windows and... probably 20+ tabs per window
- An X-windows session
- An xterm, when I just need a command line (and, of course, I use _screen_ inside the xterm, 8 screen ATM)
- Thunderbird, so my mail gets another junk scanner run over it (I use procmail to deliver it to the right place on my IMAP server)
- A command box, just because they are so many thing it is faster to do via the keyboard

And it just takes too long to set that up every day.

My work computer is like that, too.


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

Why is car audio xpensive than a home audio?? We know car audio won't be wid us coz car is mobile anything can happen wid it, either accident or damage or like in my case impounded. 

Either you will sell the car & later realise you don't have the stock parts like speakers, what ou gonna do?? Your car audio also goes wid that car.

Why its like this its unfair


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> on the work PC. Jeez


Thanks for spelling that out Kermie! What happens on the pad, stays on the pad, eh?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> Thanks for spelling that out Kermie! What happens on the pad, stays on the pad, eh?


Gets lonely sometimes, Piggy has to do her nails and i stay on the pad...


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

there you is not yet frozen?
you have there the russian winter, and we have +4 and rain :xmas:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Not car related but here goes:

Why are all the capacitive touch screen stylus soft tipped? My palm pilot had a hard tip stylus and it didn't damage the screen.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Cheaper cost? 

With gorilla glass or whatever, i don't think it is as responsive to a hard stylus over a soft tipped one. Specifically when scrolling up/down.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Not true. During a 5-6 day cruise from Hawaii to San Diego on the USS Carl Vinson, they had a brief little info on the nuclear reactor that they used to power the carrier. And they used compressed water flowing around the reactors so that it can conduct temperatures that greatly exceed water's boiling point without turning into steam. :th_coolio:


Not true. Nuclear reactors use pressurized water. As the pressure in the system increases so does the required heat to make it boil. The water itself does not compress. The only reason i know this is because i am a mechanic at a nuclear plant


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you buy a car used "as is" as a consumer (not under a dealer license auction) and the seatbelt didn't work, is it considered mandatory safety item that should be fixed free of charge? It's the passenger seat of a relatives car and the sales guy never buckled up(possibly on purpose) for the test drive. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> If you buy a car used "as is" as a consumer (not under a dealer license auction) and the seatbelt didn't work, is it considered mandatory safety item that should be fixed free of charge? It's the passenger seat of a relatives car and the sales guy never buckled up(possibly on purpose) for the test drive.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Mandatory safety item-Yes

Selling dealer responsibility-No
And, 'As is and Shown' makes it absolutly not.
Purchass of a used car does not guarantee 'Fit for Use', either from the standpoint of mechanical function or safety equipment.

Ya rolls da dice, sometimes ya pay da price.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

phugoff said:


> Not true. Nuclear reactors use pressurized water. As the pressure in the system increases so does the required heat to make it boil. The water itself does not compress. The only reason i know this is because i am a mechanic at a nuclear plant


The US Commercial plants use pressurized water because we haven't built any since the 1970s. Newer designs use molten sodium as the heat transfer agent. Turns out it's a better heat transfer agent and also far safer, but it costs more to build. Three Mile Island and Chernobyl were both pressurized water reactors. I believe the reactors damaged in the Japanese earthquake were also pressurized water due to age.


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> The US Commercial plants use pressurized water because we haven't built any since the 1970s. Newer designs use molten sodium as the heat transfer agent. Turns out it's a better heat transfer agent and also far safer, but it costs more to build. Three Mile Island and Chernobyl were both pressurized water reactors. I believe the reactors damaged in the Japanese earthquake were also pressurized water due to age.


The Fukushima power plants are boiling water reactors (BWR). There are a few of these types in the U.S. They are cheaper and less complex then a pressurized water reactor (PWR).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Why doesn't Chevy advertise the Cruze CDT?


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Okay here is mine! When you get the trifecta tune, is the eco mode constantly on until you activate cruise control to enter race mode? If that's so I managed to somehow completely reverse it so now it's backwards for me! Secondly, how do you use the trifecta tune to erase a code? I tripped a P0420 and can't get it to go away! I go to program, adjust tune, check off the P0420 and export my settings then reflash. It comes back on shortly after this (3rd try). WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?
Mike


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

mikeeitup said:


> Okay here is mine! When you get the trifecta tune, is the eco mode constantly on until you activate cruise control to enter race mode? If that's so I managed to somehow completely reverse it so now it's backwards for me! Secondly, how do you use the trifecta tune to erase a code? I tripped a P0420 and can't get it to go away! I go to program, adjust tune, check off the P0420 and export my settings then reflash. It comes back on shortly after this (3rd try). WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?
> Mike


You probably aren't doing anything wrong, the computer is seeing a problem with the test it is performing on the Cat and turning the light back on. Could be an exhaust leak or a bad O2 or a bad Cat to name a couple things. Probably need to take it in to be diagnosed.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

My question is about Nitrogen filled tires. My Cruze came with N filled tires and the word was that they are suppose to stay at the correct pressure for longer periods of time and not fluctuate as much with temperature. I had to add air within the first 2 months, I didn't use Nitrogen I just aired them up 5 pounds. I had to do it again about 4 months later again about 5 pounds low. I don't think I've needed to readjust air pressure this often on my other cars with straight air. Is it the goodyear LRR tires? If so does Nitrogen truly work as advertised with other brand tires?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cruze2.0Diesel said:


> My question is about Nitrogen filled tires. My Cruze came with N filled tires and the word was that they are suppose to stay at the correct pressure for longer periods of time and not fluctuate as much with temperature. I had to add air within the first 2 months, I didn't use Nitrogen I just aired them up 5 pounds. I had to do it again about 4 months later again about 5 pounds low. I don't think I've needed to readjust air pressure this often on my other cars with straight air. Is it the goodyear LRR tires? If so does Nitrogen truly work as advertised with other brand tires?


Nitrogen just doesn't work. Period. It's nothing more than a marketing gimmick. 

There have been a fair number of complaints about the Goodyear tires though, mostly flimsy sidewalls and premature dry rot. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Because you are seeing a rather large pressure variation I'm going to speculate your tires were not properly 'charged' with nitrogen.
The method of charging involves using a machine that vacuums the air out of the tire and replaces it with nitrogen....the vacuum process is done three times with the end result being about 98% nitrogen.
Very few dealers make the financial commitment to buying the charging machine and simply deflate the tire once and refill with nitrogen.
This is at best a 70% charge and, as a result, the fill acts similar to plain old air with the pressure variations that occur with ambient temperature.

So much for the lesson......IMO, and many others, this is just a scam for tire suppliers and car dealers to grab more money from the consumer.

I could go on about the product having less moisture content or the various other claims which are true to a extent but have been twisted to sound as though benificial......and will be happy to shoot down each 'Advantage' if the question comes up.

All that aside, the use of nitrogen, under the guise of stabilizing tire pressure is very advantageus in very defined uses such as aircraft, racing, or heavy equipment used in extreme climates.

Regarding street operated, daily use vehicles, it is a disadvantage.
Using the example of the Cruze eco, the maximum 'cold' or ambient temperature tire pressure is 51psi.
This means, the tire manufacturer has determined that this pressure will result in the longest tire life and lowest rolling resistance possible for this tire.
The manufacturer has also determined the maximum pressure this tire is capable of operating at.....a much higher pressure than the max as stated.
That is because the pressure will increase by approximatly one psi for each ten degrees of operating temperature.
So, on a 70 degree morning with the tires at 51psi we leave our driveway and get on the road.
After about an hour, the tire will be operating at about 120 degrees and the pressure will have increased by about 5psi or approximatly 56psi......this is variable because the tire can expand.

The pressure is well within the manufacturers specification for operating temperature and the low wear and low rolling resistance benifits will be realized.

Same situation with a nitrogen fill would result in a hotter tire carcass with a increase in wear due to rubber softening.

The tire manufacturer is in the business of making/marketing tires.....the sooner yours wear out, the sooner the next sale.
Since the tire will likely safely live on at the lower operating pressure, the manufacturer is tickled to death you like nitrogen.

The situation with the lower pressure tires found on the other Cruze models would be even worse.

Capich?

Rob


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a question. What is this inside the valve cover ? I was looking for the pcv.



There is really nothing inside there just hollow chambers.


Under the valve cover


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The disc is the positive crankcase breather valve (pcv).
The chambers direct raw oil thrown off the cam and rockers, away from the pcv area to prevent injestion of raw oil.

Rob


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Robby what would you suggest I do about the timing chain in my 2012 cruze with 180k miles ? Should I have it eventually replaced or should I not be concerned about it at all. Will the engine put out codes when and if its time to replace it ?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Give the chain no concern.
Without saying a thing, I know your maintenance schedule is without question.....otherwise you wouldn't be asking questions about a 180k engine with no oil consumption or operating issues.
Your incredible clean underside of the valve cover is a clue too.

Cam drive chains fail for one of two reasons......poor oil change service, causing the pins at each link to wear and loosen the chain, or, a mechanical failure of one of the nylon chain guides, usually caused by continual overreving that occurs during a high speed downshift.

I don't believe either of these situations apply to you.

Touch base again at 300k.

Rob


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Robby said:


> Give the chain no concern.
> Without saying a thing, I know your maintenance schedule is without question.....otherwise you wouldn't be asking questions about a 180k engine with no oil consumption or operating issues.
> Your incredible clean underside of the valve cover is a clue too.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the info thanks !


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Robby said:


> Because you are seeing a rather large pressure variation I'm going to speculate your tires were not properly 'charged' with nitrogen.
> The method of charging involves using a machine that vacuums the air out of the tire and replaces it with nitrogen....the vacuum process is done three times with the end result being about 98% nitrogen.
> 
> snip
> ...


I bet they didn't vacuum it out, that makes perfect sense.
The maximum tire pressure of the tire has nothing to do with the application, 51 PSI would be the correct tire pressure for a vehicle that weighted 5.6k pounds, lol my Chrysler comes close but still, no. I'd spend more in tires running 51 when the center wears out than I would save in fuel.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I appreciate the info thanks !


Quite true about the capacity increasing at the higher pressure.
The center of the tread thing at high pressure is reserved for old bias ply tires...radial cord construction wont allow the center to bulge further than the shoulders.
What does happen though is the footprint, measured front to rear, becomes rather short and the potental of traction loss, in particular while side loading (hard turns) presents itself.
Also, because of the short footprint, wet characteristics could be compromised.

That being said, I do run my eco at 50 psi and measure tread depth at each rotation......so far, there is no more wear in the center than near the shoulders......and I anticipated same.......just a FYI.

In general, I will report my experiences but rarely make a recommendation beyond whatever the manufacturer lists......I prefer the readers to make their own decisions.

Rob


WHOOPS...My error, the response was directed to Cruze2.0Diesel......hope I didn't confuse anyone.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Robby said:


> Give the chain no concern.
> Without saying a thing, I know your maintenance schedule is without question.....otherwise you wouldn't be asking questions about a 180k engine with no oil consumption or operating issues.
> Your incredible clean underside of the valve cover is a clue too.
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly with the above. This is designed to be a lifetime timing chain. 



Robby said:


> Quite true about the capacity increasing at the higher pressure.
> The center of the tread thing at high pressure is reserved for old bias ply tires...radial cord construction wont allow the center to bulge further than the shoulders.
> What does happen though is the footprint, measured front to rear, becomes rather short and the potental of traction loss, in particular while side loading (hard turns) presents itself.
> Also, because of the short footprint, wet characteristics could be compromised.
> ...


I have been running the same tires at maximum sidewall of 50-51psi since I got the car, and I have measured the tread depth with a 1/64" accurate tread depth gauge and they have worn very evenly with a predicted life of around 50k miles. That is, if I don't replace them before that due to dry rot, which is already setting in at ~25k miles and 2 years. 

I strongly advocated for a high pressure early on and assured members that their stopping distances would not be affected, but I have learned since that time that the tires will lose traction during hard cornering, without as much warning as before. Granted, it really depends on how you drive, and the car's stability system is surprisingly effective. Stopping distance has remained unaffected from the research I have done, and I would venture to say that hydroplaning resistance has improved as well. Don't try it at the race track though as you'll spin the tires endlessly. I posted a few videos in the media section of the forum where two of us did that, lol. 

I do not recommend going beyond maximum sidewall pressure, but I have noticed that GM's recommendation is far too low for optimal cornering stability. The car doesn't feel very confident in emergency maneuvers at 30-35psi.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cruze2.0Diesel said:


> I bet they didn't vacuum it out, that makes perfect sense.
> The maximum tire pressure of the tire has nothing to do with the application, 51 PSI would be the correct tire pressure for a vehicle that weighted 5.6k pounds, lol my Chrysler comes close but still, no. I'd spend more in tires running 51 when the center wears out than I would save in fuel.


Radial tires don't bulge like bias ply tires when inflated to max sidewall. As long as you rotate on a regular schedule you can safely run your LRR tires at the max sidewalls. The correct tire pressure is at least the door placard but no more than the max sidewalls pressure, measured cold. Set the pressure anywhere in between where you are happiest with the handling and comfort.

When I replaced my OEM Goodyears because one tire wouldn't hold air I had been running them anywhere from 45 to 55 PSI cold for 35,000 mles. All four tires still had 6 to 7/32's of tread left in all grooves and no tire had uneven tread wear. Two tires were 6/32 in all grooves and two were 7/32 in all grooves.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't know about that, I know you've all seen empty 3/4 ton trucks with center wear, and that's a 10 ply. Tell me it's a bias tire.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Cruze2.0Diesel said:


> I don't know about that, I know you've all seen empty 3/4 ton trucks with center wear, and that's a 10 ply. Tell me it's a bias tire.


I too am fairly confident those are radials as well.....question becomes, were they overinflated?
I do know high speed use, due to the weight of the spinning tire (those 10 plys) will pull the center out regardless of pressure.

We operate all our Company trucks (my sons) at max sidewall and pull real good tire life (as long as the driver doesn't run rebar through it) with no unusual wear pattern.

Rob


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

What is indicated by the label/serial number on the timing cover of the engine? This is for the 1.8L


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Snappa said:


> What is indicated by the label/serial number on the timing cover of the engine? This is for the 1.8L


97,500 miles. I checked both the 2012 and 2014 manuals.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Snappa said:


> What is indicated by the label/serial number on the timing cover of the engine? This is for the 1.8L


Probably the engine serial number and possibly belt routing path. Serial number is usually necessary for ordering the correct timing belt kit - manufacturers have been known to change tensioners, pulleys, etc, through the model years - some even in-between model years, making that number all the more necessary for ordering the correct parts.


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

ive always wondered,
in a turbo car is it possible to install a toggle switch inside your car and hook it to the blow off valve and/or wastegate in such a way that you can bypass the normal programming to keep it open while the switch is on and effectively turn off the boost to save fuel like on the freeway?
in short: switch on- no turbo spool and boost; switch off- turbo spool and boost.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

daktah said:


> ive always wondered,
> in a turbo car is it possible to install a toggle switch inside your car and hook it to the blow off valve and/or wastegate in such a way that you can bypass the normal programming to keep it open while the switch is on and effectively turn off the boost to save fuel like on the freeway?
> in short: switch on- no turbo spool and boost; switch off- turbo spool and boost.


I was monitoring boost today and noticed that at a steady 55 MPH my boost was very close to zero.


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

Interesting. But I also meant it towards accelerating and such and more for bigger engines than our 4 bangers.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Your right foot controls boost. If it needs it to make the amount of power you demand, the wastegate closes. If you don't need it, like steady state cruising on the highway, it's bypassing the turbo and relying on displacement alone to make power. 

The 1.4 would be mostly useless without a turbo. It would make something like 70 hp at very high RPM. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

I know that the 1.4 would be pretty much worthless without a turbo, I was thinking more along the lines of a v6 twin turbo (something I want in the future) so that you can essentially turn off the boost when you want to save gas. Or even if you have a v8 turbo 1/4 mile runner that is your daily driver or something if it would be useful.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

daktah said:


> I know that the 1.4 would be pretty much worthless without a turbo, I was thinking more along the lines of a v6 twin turbo (something I want in the future) so that you can essentially turn off the boost when you want to save gas. Or even if you have a v8 turbo 1/4 mile runner that is your daily driver or something if it would be useful.


Same thing - just don't step on the gas hard and it won't boost. In my previous car, a turbo 5, I could keep it out of boost by letting it shift under 2200 RPM. It's much easier in a manual than an automatic though. 

You really do have to feather foot the throttle though. I suppose you could get a tune made to dial out boost more drastically than stock tunes under certain conditions, but it would ruin drivability. 

Even today's NA v6s get horrible city mpg though. My old Camry used to get about 19-20 city. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Someone posted here about a year ago that the ECO MT only needs about 15-20 HP to cruze on the highway. The 1.4L Ecotec engine is rated at 83 HP (per the Volt's web-site). This means that at steady legal speeds on the highway the car won't even be using the turbo. The LT and LTZ need more HP but not so much more that the turbo is required to maintain speed. The turbo is required to accelerate at any reasonable rate.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Someone posted here about a year ago that the ECO MT only needs about 15-20 HP to cruze on the highway. The 1.4L Ecotec engine is rated at 83 HP (per the Volt's web-site). This means that at steady legal speeds on the highway the car won't even be using the turbo. The LT and LTZ need more HP but not so much more that the turbo is required to maintain speed. The turbo is required to accelerate at any reasonable rate.


Ah, but the Volt operates at a compression ratio of 10.5:1. I believe the pistons are slightly different as well.

The Cruze is a lowly 9.5:1 to make room for more air crammed in by the turbocharger. I speculate that would put it somewhere between 70-75 HP @ 4500-5000 RPM.

Down low, before the turbo boosts, you've got about probably 15-20 on tap, as you said.


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

oh ok. i was just curious as ive never had a turbo car before and only have a basic understanding of the turbo system. im pretty much at the "engine go vroom, turbo go whirrr, car go fast" stage right now lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

daktah said:


> oh ok. i was just curious as ive never had a turbo car before and only have a basic understanding of the turbo system. im pretty much at the "engine go vroom, turbo go whirrr, car go fast" stage right now lol.


Fair enough. Also, something that wasn't pointed out is that the few people who have reported playing with their waste gates have regretted it. The waste gate protects the turbo from over boost.


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

1) Hmm, why don't they have the 1.6L turbo in USA and yet its the staple of the SRI and SRi-V models here in Australia? 
Am I a guinea pig?

2) Can someone see why this car needs a diesel dps filter http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=2215249 (which is only getting 100km before replacement is needed and yet aussie doesn't need fluid?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Stupid question: What's the "Portal" option in the Auto Guide App menu? Nothing happens when I select it.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

What is the purpose of this small plastic box which opens and contains some short thin cut up rubber. 








Link to larger picture http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/memb...opaz-album2145-pictures-picture72233-what.jpg


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It's a drain from the cowling under your windshield .
Check that periodically for debris ! Cleaned mine out a week ago .. that's Nice !


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Same thing - just don't step on the gas hard and it won't boost. In my previous car, a turbo 5, I could keep it out of boost by letting it shift under 2200 RPM. It's much easier in a manual than an automatic though.
> 
> You really do have to feather foot the throttle though. I suppose you could get a tune made to dial out boost more drastically than stock tunes under certain conditions, but it would ruin drivability.
> 
> ...


My cruze in city get 24 mpg....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

warplane95 said:


> My cruze in city get 24 mpg....


~30-31 here, but in short-trip, around-the-corner city driving where the engine doesn't really have time to warm up, it's about 26.


----------



## Josh4291 (Apr 1, 2014)

Great stupid question where is the traction control button at????


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Josh4291 said:


> Great stupid question where is the traction control button at????


Right side of the shifter bezel. Press once to disable TC; hold to disable stability control.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

*Questions you thought you were too dumb to ask.*

I've been seeing more and more posts around here telling people to search when they ask questions. well, in response to that, i'm starting a type of thread that existed in every section of Audizine back when i regularly read and posted there. the whole thread is dedicated to questions about your Cruze you simply thought were too dumb to ask. so here is the place to feel free to ask anything you want about your car. there is no question too dumb. well...within good limits. we don't need questions like "how do i start the engine?"







if you read on here and see a question you know the answer to, go ahead and answer it, even if that means posting a link to another thread. sometimes searching just doesn't pull up information that really offers good answers, and straight up asking someone else ends up being better in the long run. may it be a wealth of information for us all.


I'll start, What in the world am I supposed to hang my cargo net from in the trunk? Only have one hook and its for grocery bags and does not have one to match on the opposite side.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If you had used the search function you would have found this thread already exists.....
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/17-off-topic-discussion/8186-have-any-stupid-questions.html

I don't think anyone here thinks any questions are dumb but would rather not have 100 threads on the same topic. As it is now its very easy to find a topics with some relevance, something that sucks on most online forums.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

The Cruze Cargo net comes with the hooks which need to be installed prior to the net itself


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I personally think what would be better is a sticky in each category for these misc questions. 

Maybe a thread for the top 10 or 15 questions in a category. And you could do a couple different threads for different things...if it's most common questions or most uncommon even.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

spacedout said:


> If you had used the search function you would have found this thread already exists.....
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/17-off-topic-discussion/8186-have-any-stupid-questions.html
> 
> I don't think anyone here thinks any questions are dumb but would rather not have 100 threads on the same topic. As it is now its very easy to find a topics with some relevance, something that sucks on most online forums.


Missing the point. That thread is deep in the off topic. The idea is for general discussion location. 

Location location location. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

So now we are making another thread about something we already have? Like he said we try to keep it all together so the info is right there and people don't have to search through multiple threads leading to a dead end..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Threads merged...and moved to the Gen Discussion forum. This thread already contains a lot of semi-helpful Cruzen stuff.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Threads merged...and moved to the Gen Discussion forum. This thread already contains a lot of semi-helpful Cruzen stuff.


Awesome Sauce


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> The Cruze Cargo net comes with the hooks which need to be installed prior to the net itself



I have 1 fer ya .... can ya catch fish with that there Net before or after installation of said extra hooks that have to be installed prior to installation in me cruzen . Thanks in advance for not replying to this stupid ?


----------



## Frankie 5 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi, I have a 2011 LT/RS the dash light is flashing constantly and a symbol in the radio display has appeared. It is a circle with a + sign in the middle.

Any ideas? TIA Frankie


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Frankie, do you have a DVD in your CD player? That sounds like an unreadable CD alert.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, when I was teaching, favorite response to someone that said I have a stupid question, was to respond, no such thing as a stupid question, until now.

At my son's house yesterday, opened the hood of his new Town & Country, said he would never buy one, but no choice with three baby seats. First thing that caught my eye was that large fuse relay box, more toys than the Cruze. Said, another all BMC controlled vehicle, but was using Omron relays, a top brand, but cost over twice as much as a Cruze. Cruze just uses unidentified made in China relays. These would have to be cross referenced.

Also found the oil filter cartridge, no torque specs on it, he wants to change his oil like his dad does, said just bring it over, will find the spec. Also looked for the spark plugs, with any DOHC engine, have to be centered in the heads, but a large plastic intake manifold over those. Another thing to learn, does this have to be removed?

Been recently making the comment, would never want to work on a V-6 or V-8 engine again in a FWD vehicle. But here we go again. Changing the plugs in the Cruze is an absolute pleasurable experience.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My stupid question is, with all these new cars, like our Cruze's with that very thin tiny piece of plastic at the lower edge of the front bumper is.

Are these really 5 mph bumpers?

Use to be a law to this effect.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

NickD said:


> My stupid question is, with all these new cars, like our Cruze's with that very thin tiny piece of plastic at the lower edge of the front bumper is.
> 
> Are these really 5 mph bumpers?
> 
> Use to be a law to this effect.


The 5 mph Bumper is the metal bar behind the plastic Bumper Cover. It extends across the front just under the bottom level of the headlights, and it ends right around the inner corner of each headlight. 

I believe that these days, the Bumper Cover is a 2.5 mph bumper.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bumper_(automobile)#Weakening_standards


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> The 5 mph Bumper is the metal bar behind the plastic Bumper Cover. It extends across the front just under the bottom level of the headlights, and it ends right around the inner corner of each headlight.
> 
> I believe that these days, the Bumper Cover is a 2.5 mph bumper.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bumper_(automobile)#Weakening_standards


I think he is talking the soft rubber in the very bottom. Not the plastic "bumper cover".

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Frankie 5 (Apr 23, 2014)

No DVD in player. Security light on dash constantly flashing with car parked or driven.

TIA Frankie


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Frankie 5 said:


> No DVD in player. Security light on dash constantly flashing with car parked or driven.
> 
> TIA Frankie


Can you post a picture. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> I think he is talking the soft rubber in the very bottom. Not the plastic "bumper cover".
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That is not a bumper of any kind, it is the Air Dam, and not all vehicles have it. When speaking about the bumper it is either the cover (plastic/rubber on modern cars) or the actual bumper which is behind the cover. I know he mentioned the plastic at the bottom of the cover, but since he asked about the 5mph bumper, that is what I based my answer on.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> That is not a bumper of any kind, it is the Air Dam, and not all vehicles have it. When speaking about the bumper it is either the cover (plastic/rubber on modern cars) or the actual bumper which is behind the cover. I know he mentioned the plastic at the bottom of the cover, but since he asked about the 5mph bumper, that is what I based my answer on.


I'm with ya. 

As far as speaking about the "bumper" that really comes down to who is using the word and what they refer to it as. But it's all good I want trying to say you were wrong just help him get his answer that I did not have. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> I'm with ya.
> 
> As far as speaking about the "bumper" that really comes down to who is using the word and what they refer to it as.


Agreed



Zach.K said:


> But it's all good I want trying to say you were wrong]


I know


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

It's not even summer, why does DJ Brian V keep playing Summertime Sadness?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> It's not even summer, why does DJ Brian V keep playing Summertime Sadness?


Lol did you take that from the song selfie? Haha sounds familiar.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Lol did you take that from the song selfie? Haha sounds familiar.


Bad bitches like me, is hard to come by.

Let's do this one more time!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> It's not even summer, why does DJ Brian V keep playing Summertime Sadness?


Nah Nah Nah . Oh Oh . Yah Yah Good bye


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Why does Sonic, a Drive-in, have a drive-through?


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

How do I install a boost gauge to the stock turbo? 


2011 Cruze 1.4l turbo
2003 Malibu 3.1
Cars are my passion, with audio being on top.
Music is my Life


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

ProjectRedLine said:


> How do I install a boost gauge to the stock turbo?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/10395-how-boost-gauge-install.html


----------



## arod3232 (May 4, 2014)

Hello, I just bought a Chevy Cruze. I am missing a small plastic over piece to the right of my automatic shift knob. Im not sure if this is a usb port or just a cover that goes over. Can somebody let me know what this is to the right of the auto knob? thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

arod3232, can you post a picture showing us what's missing?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It is a slot for a tool to unlock the shifter mechanism .. the traction control disengagement potentometer ( button ) is just bellow that slot . You should not have a cover for that slot .


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

brian v said:


> potentometer ( button ) .


I don't think the safety release for the tranny is a potentiometer. (I have been wrong before though)


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> I don't think the safety release for the tranny is a potentiometer. (I have been wrong before though)


Huh? He said the Traction Control Button, not Transmission Safety Release.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> Huh? He said the Traction Control Button, not Transmission Safety Release.


Doesn't make it any more of a potentiometer. 

Scuse my mistype earlier. Thought I read transmission interlock but still it's a button, on or off no in between like a volume knob. That is what a potentiometer is 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No it does not make it a potentiometer ! But looking at that switch reminded me of a potentiometer ! Although if you hold the switch down it will turn off both the TCS and the Stabilatrac OFF . Sorry for the mix up .


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

brian v said:


> No it does not make it a potentiometer ! But looking at that switch reminded me of a potentiometer ! Although if you hold the switch down it will turn off both the TCS and the Stabilatrac OFF . Sorry for the mix up .


Lol I'm with ya on being reminded of switches. Potents are fun switches lol. Especially for boost lol. 

Oh and I learned something. I didn't know holding it made a difference. Must try tomorrow. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone runs the CX Racing fmic and if it's any good??



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LyssaChae5 (Jun 23, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Let's face it, we weren't born with a wrench in our hands. While some of us have a good understanding of automotive mechanics, sound systems, and other car-related topics, we didn't always know as much as we do.
> 
> There was a time in my life when I didn't know what a header was, and I couldn't point out the intake manifold or throttle body in an engine bay, and I was too embarrassed to admit to it.
> 
> ...



I have a 2014 Cruze LS and the trip timer in the dash seems to just start counting randomly and quite frequently, is this normal?


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Any other Canadians having problems signing up with remote link? 


2014 LT2 RS


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Is there an acronym thread on this forum? I find myself googling them to understand what most of you are talking about !!!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

LizzieCruze said:


> Is there an acronym thread on this forum? I find myself googling them to understand what most of you are talking about !!!


Ha, remember back in the day when there was no google. Just a dictionary. Wasn't even a dictionary it was literally written on a rock. Good part was it would never erase bad part was you couldn't erase. Wife and I spend most of our days now deciphering these acronyms. Kids now a days just talk in acronyms.

Back in 1914 when babe Ruth was king I remember I told him man how about ww1. He looked at me like I called him a cuss word. Had to tell him it meant world war 1. 

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah we like to keep Danny Buisy !


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

2014RS said:


> Any other Canadians having problems signing up with remote link?
> 
> 
> 2014 LT2 RS


Signed up with no problems, but had to call them back 4 times cause they couldn't get the PIN right the first time.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Ha, remember back in the day when there was no google. Just a dictionary. Wasn't even a dictionary it was literally written on a rock. Good part was it would never erase bad part was you couldn't erase. Wife and I spend most of our days now deciphering these acronyms. Kids now a days just talk in acronyms.
> 
> Back in 1914 when babe Ruth was king I remember I told him man how about ww1. He looked at me like I called him a cuss word. Had to tell him it meant world war 1.
> 
> --Posting this from my toaster--


I know exactly what you are talking about! In Cincinnati we have this highway call the Ronald Reagan Highway(somehow the republicans got the right to change the name). For anyone older than 20 years old knows it as the Cross County Highway as it goes from one side of Hamilton county to the other(duh). Took them 40 years to completed bc they had to acquire all the land to do so and waste a sufficient amount of time in construction and realizing they did not complete it. So when I give someone directions: I tell them to go up to Cross County and take that to xxxx exit and they say You mean the Reagan highway to which I say If you must yes!! Better yet, when I mention some old stores in Cincinnati like Rinks,Ontario or Thriftway. Then have to explain they were stores like the all powerful Walmart! But they sold items made in America that lasted more than 2 weeks. How did I live without my computer Cell Phone and Facebook/Google! Just said well I have to go to the library or I don't know what/where someone is or what they did! Jeez how did I live! We knew how to do things ourselves!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

What the **** are flex issues? Is it suspension? 

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

iKermit said:


> What the **** are flex issues? Is it suspension?
> 
> --Posting this from my toaster--


He talking about the flex from back to the future.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ikermit said:


> what the **** are flex issues? Is it suspension?
> 
> --posting this from my toaster--


lol


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> What the **** are flex issues? Is it suspension?
> 
> --Posting this from my toaster--


No lol it's from bass. I'm having trouble controlling the vibrations lol. 


Flex Issues..


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

trevor_geiger said:


> No lol it's from bass. I'm having trouble controlling the vibrations lol.
> 
> 
> Flex Issues..


That's what she said.

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

marden64 said:


> Signed up with no problems, but had to call them back 4 times cause they couldn't get the PIN right the first time.


You sign up online, but all the sites ask for your zip code, not your postal code


2014 LT2 RS


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

2014RS said:


> You sign up online, but all the sites ask for your zip code, not your postal code
> 
> 
> 2014 LT2 RS


What is the difference? They are actually called *Postal Zip Codes. * We say pop in Cincinnati and people down south call it soda. Same thing different way of saying same thing! I understand the confusion!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

LizzieCruze said:


> Is there an acronym thread on this forum? I find myself googling them to understand what most of you are talking about !!!


There isn't too many but which ones where you looking for? Here's a couple I see around that I think you might be talking about. 

FMI=Front Mount Intercooler
DIC= Driver's Information Center
FOB= Remote for lock/unlock, etc (not an acronym)
OBD=On Board Diagnostics (Accessing engine codes)
OBD2= Same but post-1996Vehicles 
ABS= Anti-lock a Braking System
MPG=Miles Per Gallon
TDI= turbo charged direct injection
BOV= Blow-off valve (releases pressure from turbo)
SRI= Short Ram Intake (aftermarket warm air intake)
CAI=Cold Air Intake (SRI extended into bottom of bumper)

I'm sure there's more so feel free to ask if you have trouble with any.


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Patman said:


> What is the difference? They are actually called *Postal Zip Codes. * We say pop in Cincinnati and people down south call it soda. Same thing different way of saying same thing! I understand the confusion!


In the states, you have a 5 number zip code, here in canada we have a 6 digit postal code with three letters and two numbers. US, 12345. Canada, a1b 2c3 



2014 LT2 RS


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

We actually have 9 but only use the 1st 5. Most people couldn't tell your the last 4 w/o looking at some mail that came to the house. 

12345-6789


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> We actually have 9 but only use the 1st 5. Most people couldn't tell your the last 4 w/o looking at some mail that came to the house.
> 
> 12345-6789
> 
> ...


Ahh didn't know that. Back to my question! Haha


2014 LT2 RS


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Every time I click a link someone has posted it goes to some other link... Ideas?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2014RS said:


> Every time I click a link someone has posted it goes to some other link... Ideas?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Example? Also, does this happen on other sites? This almost sounds like a browser hijacker and I'm guessing the other link is some sort of advertisement.


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

obermd said:


> Example? Also, does this happen on other sites? This almost sounds like a browser hijacker and I'm guessing the other link is some sort of advertisement.


I'm on the app on my iPhone so i have no idea


2014 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

I click on my build thread in my sig and it goes it this









2014 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Also






this pops up when I try to upload a pic on my build thread


2014 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks, Mick. I am starting a document with your list of acronyms on my desktop, available whenever I need it. I will add to it when I see one that I would like to remember. You're the best!


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Any Idea on why all of a sudden my pictures are too big to upload? I'm in the iPhone app


2014 RS, 1999 F150
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Bump!


2014 RS, 1999 F150
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

What causes this metal to turn a rusted color near the turbo ? Is it from the extreme heat ? Is it normal ?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> What causes this metal to turn a rusted color near the turbo ? Is it from the extreme heat ? Is it normal ?


Heat-induced oxidation. Happens to all hot exhaust parts. Pretty normal for cast iron manifolds.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mick said:


> There isn't too many but which ones where you looking for? Here's a couple I see around that I think you might be talking about.
> 
> FMI=Front Mount Intercooler
> DIC= Driver's Information Center
> ...


When you see me say CCND, its Customer Concern Not Duplicated. Sometimes I catch myself and try to spell it all the way out. 



2014RS said:


> Every time I click a link someone has posted it goes to some other link... Ideas?


I get that too in the app...



2014RS said:


> Any Idea on why all of a sudden my pictures are too big to upload? I'm in the iPhone app
> 
> 
> 2014 RS, 1999 F150
> My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


That also happens to me in the app, been using photobucket to get by till it's fixed. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/5-cr...2105-auto-guide-app-not-uploading-images.html



CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> What causes this metal to turn a rusted color near the turbo ? Is it from the extreme heat ? Is it normal ?


My turbo looked like that after a few months but my WGA arm is still rather shiny looking.


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Anyone know if there is a truck opening button on the 2014s?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2014RS said:


> Anyone know if there is a truck opening button on the 2014s?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I assume there is a truck opening button on the Silverado, but not on the Cruze. There is a trunk open button in the center of the trunk directly above the rear license plate. If you have a backup camera it's offset to one side of the camera and it pushes up. There is also a button on your remote. What you won't find is an easy interior button. You can open the trunk from inside the car by flipping down the back seats and crawling back to the emergency release lever.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

2014RS said:


> Anyone know if there is a truck opening button on the 2014s?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I assume you meant 'Trunk'

The only buttons available are the one on your key fob and the other under the chrome trim of the trunk lid.
There is no release button in the car......a major annoyance for most owners.....or at least, folks on this forum.

Rob


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeah I know there's on on the trunk. Bit it won't open unless the car is off its such a pain


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ah......two great minds travelling the same path eh Obermd?

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

2014RS said:


> Yeah I know there's on on the trunk. Bit it won't open unless the car is off its such a pain
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It works in park, with the engine running, if the door lock button on the dash is pressed to unlock all doors.

Rob


----------



## RaiderDan925 (Aug 28, 2014)

Maybe this has been answered already, But why is there a button to turn off the traction control. Seems like I wouldn't ever need to.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

RaiderDan925 said:


> Maybe this has been answered already, But why is there a button to turn off the traction control. Seems like I wouldn't ever need to.


Snow. 

I couldn't get my car out of a parking space without turning mine off and letting the wheels spin a little last year. It needs new tires. Sometimes you do just need to spin a little to get going.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

At 140k the coolant was flushed. At 185k and 205k the water pump was replaced which im assuming included draining and replacing alot but not all of the coolant. Question is will it be neccessary for a coolant flush at 300k ?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> At 140k the coolant was flushed. At 185k and 205k the water pump was replaced which im assuming included draining and replacing alot but not all of the coolant. Question is will it be neccessary for a coolant flush at 300k ?


Under the "normal" (as opposed to "severe") driving maintenance schedule in the 2014 owners manual the coolant should be good for 150,000 miles. I'd be leery of going more than 100,000 miles so I would change it at 300,000. That's 95,000 miles since the last water pump replacement. Replacing the water pump doesn't necessarily replace the coolant fluid - depends on the if the person doing the work drains and saves the old fluid. Some fluid will be lost regardless so there is some new fluid with each water pump replacement. You might want to consider getting a coolant fluid tester to ensure your fluid doesn't lose it's ability to resist freezing and boiling.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Well with that being said I will plan on flushing the coolant at 300k along with the clutch and brake fluid.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> Under the "normal" (as opposed to "severe") driving maintenance schedule in the 2014 owners manual the coolant should be good for 150,000 miles. I'd be leery of going more than 100,000 miles so I would change it at 300,000. That's 95,000 miles since the last water pump replacement. Replacing the water pump doesn't necessarily replace the coolant fluid - depends on the if the person doing the work drains and saves the old fluid. Some fluid will be lost regardless so there is some new fluid with each water pump replacement. You might want to consider getting a coolant fluid tester to ensure your fluid doesn't lose it's ability to resist freezing and boiling.


We sell coolant testing strips for all antifreeze types. I believe the acidity is what's more important. 

The OE antifreeze is indeed 5 years or 150k miles, whichever comes first, assuming it is not exposed to air or diluted with another type of antifreeze. 

I have some of our antifreeze ready to swap in the Cruze but just haven't had the time to look up how. It is rated for 250k miles or 7 years.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The OE antifreeze is indeed 5 years or 150k miles, whichever comes first, assuming it is not exposed to air or diluted with another type of antifreeze.


The problem here is that anti-freeze is always exposed to air. There is air in the surge tank at all times and anytime you open the surge tank you "flush" the vapors from the tank and mix in some fresh outside air. In addition, normal operation of the cooling system circulates coolant through the surge tank. My question here is "How does the small amount of air in the surge tank impact the life of the coolant?"


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> The problem here is that anti-freeze is always exposed to air. There is air in the surge tank at all times and anytime you open the surge tank you "flush" the vapors from the tank and mix in some fresh outside air. In addition, normal operation of the cooling system circulates coolant through the surge tank. My question here is "How does the small amount of air in the surge tank impact the life of the coolant?"


I'm not entirely sure, but I would assume that it is factored into the service life of the antifreeze. I think the issue was more present when there is air trapped in the system for long periods.


----------



## RaiderDan925 (Aug 28, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Snow.
> 
> I couldn't get my car out of a parking space without turning mine off and letting the wheels spin a little last year. It needs new tires. Sometimes you do just need to spin a little to get going.


Makes sense. Don't think I'll be needing it much in drought haven CA.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

2014RS said:


> Every time I click a link someone has posted it goes to some other link... Ideas?





2014RS said:


> Any Idea on why all of a sudden my pictures are too big to upload? I'm in the iPhone app
> 
> 
> 2014 RS, 1999 F150
> My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html



Both of these are issues with the Autoguide App "updates". Uninstall updates if possible or unstill app and reisntall to fix. They always fix it and they always mess it up again on the next one.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice to know why I refuse to download that stupid app .




Sent from me Tablet without the stupid app .


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> When you see me say CCND, its Customer Concern Not Duplicated. Sometimes I catch myself and try to spell it all the way out.
> 
> 
> My turbo looked like that after a few months but my WGA arm is still rather shiny looking.


Thanks for the CCND, now what is a WGA?????

:smile:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

LizzieCruze said:


> Thanks for the CCND, now what is a WGA?????
> 
> :smile:


W.aste G.ate A.rm

Rob


----------



## papacruze (Nov 24, 2014)

Where's the power steering tank on a 2012 cruze Eco engine?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

papacruze said:


> Where's the power steering tank on a 2012 cruze Eco engine?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Electric power steering - no hydraulic fluid tank.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You sure about that j ? absolutely positively beyond a shadow of a Doubt dead serious ? 

Eennnn mmm the Vehichle is equipped with a electric power steering system . no fluid or general maintenance .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> W.aste G.ate A.rm
> 
> Rob


Waste Gate Actuator (boost can) didn't realize I left you guys hanging...




brian v said:


> You sure about that j ? absolutely positively beyond a shadow of a Doubt dead serious ?
> 
> Eennnn mmm the Vehichle is equipped with a electric power steering system . no fluid or general maintenance .


Yep. Unless this is China, most new cars are electric steering. Some cars are fabulous and some are horrible. Cruze is closer to fabulous than horrible scale.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Since its winter now, should I remove the summer air from my tires and put in winter air?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I think that would be a step in the right direction!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Since its winter now, should I remove the summer air from my tires and put in winter air?


Is this why we all get worse MPG in the winter - wrong season's air in the tires?


----------



## Moread (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey Man I like your approach toward gathering information either through insane or dumb questioning or either sensible answers. I appreciate your step and i am glad that people had given their response to your silly but helpful question.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Like asking stupid questions and hopefully will receive stupid answers.

Could ask why the alarm goes off if I open the driver's door with the key, but not if someone shatters that tempered glass.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You already know the answer Nick !!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Like asking stupid questions and hopefully will receive stupid answers.
> 
> Could ask why the alarm goes off if I open the driver's door with the key, but not if someone shatters that tempered glass.


GM Logic


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Use to teach.

Was told to say, "no such thing as a stupid question".

But then added, "until now".

Another:

"I have a stupid question."

"Good, ask it, I have a stupid answer".

Both were good for a laugh.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

This is actually one of my favorite threads.

Truly there is no such thing as a 'Stupid' question......but there is such a thing as a 'Stupid' answer.
That being said, responders should be careful before hitting 'send'.........you may find yourself getting knocked down a few pegs in the knowledge department.

Those who post to this thread should be reassured they will not be belittled in any way.
None of us were born with a degree and each of us has asked 'Stupid' questions at one time or another.

So, to the readers, go ahead and ask.....we might interject a bit of humor in the answer but that is more to create a comfort situation to the questioner.......a bit of tounge in cheek if you will.

Rob


----------



## Cutch22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Alright, I have a somewhat stupid question. Yesterday, I was exploring the interior to figure out where I wanted to store the not quite essential odds & ends that invariably end up in the car (nail clippers, mini flashlight, eyeglass screwdriver & such). I settled on putting them in the bottom of the center console under the armrest. Anyway...

In the center armrest console of my 2011, I find a loose felt pad. tbh, I think this pad is a tad undersized, even though it was cut to fit the silhouette of the console's bottom. Anyway, is this pad an OEM item that came with the vehicle, or did the prior occupant (who leased it), put this pad into the console?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think the prior occupant put that pad in there.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cutch22 said:


> Alright, I have a somewhat stupid question. Yesterday, I was exploring the interior to figure out where I wanted to store the not quite essential odds & ends that invariably end up in the car (nail clippers, mini flashlight, eyeglass screwdriver & such). I settled on putting them in the bottom of the center console under the armrest. Anyway...
> 
> In the center armrest console of my 2011, I find a loose felt pad. tbh, I think this pad is a tad undersized, even though it was cut to fit the silhouette of the console's bottom. Anyway, is this pad an OEM item that came with the vehicle, or did the prior occupant (who leased it), put this pad into the console?


Have a 2012 2LT, it came with the pad, covers up the screw holes in the bottom of that container. 

LOL, this is not a stupid question.


----------



## TheStig (Apr 15, 2015)

If you drive at the speed of light, and turn on your headlights, what happens?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

TheStig said:


> If you drive at the speed of light, and turn on your headlights, what happens?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

TheStig said:


> If you drive at the speed of light, and turn on your headlights, what happens?


Is this during the day or at night? Better question would be traveling faster than the speed of light, then you would to look into your rear view mirror to see where you were at. 

Ha, if you were Superman spinning around the earth faster than the speed of light, will go back in time so you can save Lois.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

My standard challenge to "no stupid questions" statements:

Do Froot Loops come in a 2 lb box?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TheStig said:


> If you drive at the speed of light, and turn on your headlights, what happens?


The theoretical situation is impossible - not without breaking some laws of physics. Nothing with any mass can travel at the speed of light. It would take an infinite amount of energy.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Jaycruze said:


> Why is the sky blue? haha just kidding.
> 
> I've always wondered why the Cruze has that massive fuse box in the engine bay. Why are there 2 fuse boxes?
> Is it simpy one for interior and one for exterior?


I think Chrysler is the only manufacturer that is going for a single fuse box aka: Total Integrated Power Module.

It's a mixed blessing. Everything is in one location. Easy access. But it is under the hood. (probably because the relays would be noisy inside the vehicle)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TheStig said:


> If you drive at the speed of light, and turn on your headlights, what happens?


You can't. For anything with mass, the Lorentz transform results in a division by zero. Now if you could bypass the speed of light a'la warp drive you would see some really interesting things. And for those of you who don't think this is possible, take a look at Warp Speed, Scotty? Star Trek's FTL Drive May Actually Work. There is serious work being done on both quantum propulsion and FTL engines.


----------



## TheStig (Apr 15, 2015)

NickD said:


> Is this during the day or at night? Better question would be traveling faster than the speed of light, then you would to look into your rear view mirror to see where you were at.
> 
> Ha, if you were Superman spinning around the earth faster than the speed of light, will go back in time so you can save Lois.


Would have to be during the day, otherwise, you'd be going the speed of dark.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

obermd said:


> You can't. For anything with mass, the Lorentz transform results in a division by zero. Now if you could bypass the speed of light a'la warp drive you would see some really interesting things. And for those of you who don't think this is possible, take a look at Warp Speed, Scotty? Star Trek's FTL Drive May Actually Work. There is serious work being done on both quantum propulsion and FTL engines.


Yeah we want to go to the Moon again .
Now which Moon of which Earth that is the real Astrophysics Equations !


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

TheStig said:


> Would have to be during the day, otherwise, you'd be going the speed of dark.


Dark speed makes sense since we have dark matter, and bet dark speed is faster than light speed, because they can travel through dark worm holes with dark energy. This bit about let there be light is screwing everything up.

Weren't those Lorentz transformations written when the world was still flat? Sure looks flat to me especially when I drive though Iowa. 

Are the people living in the dark side really that naughty? We on the light side can only travel at 55 mph.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

OK, looked around but didn't find what I was looking for. Is there a thread on here that mostly has a list of all the mods that can be done to the Cruze with sources? It would be nice to have one. so new owners can pick what they want out of the list and create their custom Cruze. Thanks!


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a dumb one:

Why are Audis the way that they are?

Anyone who has ever attempted the timing belt on a 2.7 T/T knows what I am talking about.

They just seem to find ways of making maintenance or repair difficult for the sole purpose of making it difficult.

Like on the A4....there is a huge area under the cowling. They could mount a bank of relays anywhere. Where did they mount them? Under the windshield washer reservoir of course. The reservoir full of corrosive blue methanol/water mix.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Good question Blue Topaz .. too many choices and products at this point in time . Dang in 2011 there were limited choices , mostly Chineese and Korean made products . 

Shoot I feel sorry for ya all now because the only set of aftermarket wheels I could even consider are not even produced todate .. I got tired of asking American Eagle Wheels to consider a production run before I get to dang old to care about Modden a cruzen ... so I traded IT in for a Mustang Ecoboost !
Regards .


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Beelzebubba said:


> I have a dumb one:
> 
> Why are Audis the way that they are?
> 
> ...


Because they're German. Brilliant engineers that seem to go get drunk when it comes to actually locating serviceable things. VWs aren't any better and BMWs are terrible to work on. 

Actually, I think all European manufacturers just make things intentionally difficult to DIY so you'll have to have the cars serviced at dealers.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There once was a lady named Bright
Who could travel faster than light
She went off on day
In a relative way
And came back the previous night.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Haha! no question about it. Volkswagen Group cars are difficult! _Ve vill design it zo that only our techs vill vant to verk on it. Fraulein! Another round of biers!

_


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Beelzebubba said:


> I have a dumb one:
> 
> Why are Audis the way that they are?
> 
> ...


Think on this thread you are suppose to give a stupid answer to a stupid question. But can seem to come up with only a logical one.

Old axiom, how to you put ten pounds of crap in a one pound box? Anyway it would fit and really don't have to do this carefully.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Can anyone here show me how to stick an 8-track cassette in my Cruze radio? This really has me stumped.


----------



## TheStig (Apr 15, 2015)

NickD said:


> Can anyone here show me how to stick an 8-track cassette in my Cruze radio? This really has me stumped.


Persuasion?


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

NickD said:


> Can anyone here show me how to stick an 8-track cassette in my Cruze radio? This really has me stumped.


You need a large car washing sponge...preferably dry.










Yank out the CD ROM and plug in the 8 track player


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ hahaahahaaha


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Why is my cruze so slow, Rev??


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Beelzebubba said:


>


"If it works, it's not stupid." 

Uh, ok, it might still look stupid..... :uhh:


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

So on a 1.4L turbo ECO does it have an internal blow off valve or???


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

RIXSTER said:


> So on a 1.4L turbo ECO does it have an internal blow off valve or???


It recirculates the air back into the intake.

It's called a "bypass valve".


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Where is uranus?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

hificruzer226 said:


> Where is uranus?


hueehuue


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> Where is uranus?


I heard she eloped with Pluto and they are on their way to Alpha Centauri.


Or are you referring to that Uranus that quit this board a couple of months ago?


----------



## Haljackey (May 21, 2015)

Hi there, first post here and I have some stupid questions about improving fuel economy.

Does adding a spoiler help? Roof and / or rear spoiler?
Roof: 2010-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Roof Spoiler CruzeWindowSplr
Rear: 2010-2015 Chevrolet Cruze OE Rear Lip Spoiler / Wing 112N

Does using better fuel really improve fuel economy? I drive a 2014 1LT if that helps. I've been reading that it can around these forums (been lurking) but I am curious if it just benefits highway or city driving. Is midgrade a better choice compared to premium?

Does a cold air intake help too? Is it worth it and the effort? Will it void my warranty?

Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Haljackey said:


> Hi there, first post here and I have some stupid questions about improving fuel economy.
> 
> Does adding a spoiler help? Roof and / or rear spoiler?
> Roof: 2010-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Roof Spoiler CruzeWindowSplr
> ...


I don't know if the window spoiler will help, but the OE Rear Lip Spoiler does help (and it makes the car look better IMO). The rear lip spoiler makes the car appear longer to the air stream, which in turn reduces turbulence behind the car. Less turbulence => less drag at speed.

Using better fuel does improve fuel economy. The 1.4T engine in your car is designed for 91 octane. Get a base line feel for power and throttle responsiveness on 87, then try 89 for two tanks, then 91/93 for two tanks. Pick the octane level that gives you the best feel for the cost. During the throttle feel, do some medium to wide open accelerations and pay attention to any pulsing you feel in the throttle. Those pulses occur when the ECU pulls timing to protect the engine from knock. In cold weather you may be able to drop an octane grade.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Haljackey said:


> Hi there, first post here and I have some stupid questions about improving fuel economy.
> 
> Does adding a spoiler help? Roof and / or rear spoiler?
> Roof: 2010-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Roof Spoiler CruzeWindowSplr
> ...


Not really stupid questions, spoiler would reduce fuel economy, converts horizontal airflow to a downward force that consumes energy. Used on high performance vehicles to get more traction on the rear wheel drive vehicles.

So I guess in this respect, the Cruze, a FWD vehicle, and certainly not a performance vehicle, adding a spoiler would be stupid. Strictly an artistic affaire. 

Cruse employs a knock sensor to achieve maximum spark advance that increases the power stroke duration without getting preignition. Any improvements with ignition, and ignition timing results in both increases with fuel economy and performance. Higher octane helps to accomplish this.


----------



## Haljackey (May 21, 2015)

Thanks guys!

This is interesting. Has anyone with the 1.4 litre turbo noticed a major difference between midgrade and premium gas?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Haljackey said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> This is interesting. Has anyone with the 1.4 litre turbo noticed a major difference between midgrade and premium gas?


Some of us have and some haven't. You need to test this for yourself as we all have different driving styles and environments.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Haljackey said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> This is interesting. Has anyone with the 1.4 litre turbo noticed a major difference between midgrade and premium gas?


It's noticeable (for me) mostly below 2000 RPM. Or in warm temperatures. Nowhere near the difference between 87-89 though.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

So here goes, does the 1.4L turbo have an internal blow off valve or??


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

RIXSTER said:


> So here goes, does the 1.4L turbo have an internal blow off valve or??


Scroll up. You already asked that.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a blow off valve. Gets rid of stress.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I disagree. Why would GM put a spoiler on the ECO model if it does not? If it hampered fuel economy, or did nothing (which would add weight), I think the would have not put the lip spoiler on the rear.




NickD said:


> Not really stupid questions, spoiler would reduce fuel economy, converts horizontal airflow to a downward force that consumes energy. Used on high performance vehicles to get more traction on the rear wheel drive vehicles.
> 
> So I guess in this respect, the Cruze, a FWD vehicle, and certainly not a performance vehicle, adding a spoiler would be stupid. Strictly an artistic affaire.
> 
> Cruse employs a knock sensor to achieve maximum spark advance that increases the power stroke duration without getting preignition. Any improvements with ignition, and ignition timing results in both increases with fuel economy and performance. Higher octane helps to accomplish this.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

neile300c said:


> I disagree. Why would GM put a spoiler on the ECO model if it does not? If it hampered fuel economy, or did nothing (which would add weight), I think the would have not put the lip spoiler on the rear.


For aesthetics. How much does it weigh and how much will it really impact the MPG?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

neile300c said:


> I disagree. Why would GM put a spoiler on the ECO model if it does not? If it hampered fuel economy, or did nothing (which would add weight), I think the would have not put the lip spoiler on the rear.


It's cool!!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

neile300c said:


> I disagree. Why would GM put a spoiler on the ECO model if it does not? If it hampered fuel economy, or did nothing (which would add weight), I think the would have not put the lip spoiler on the rear.





iKermit said:


> For aesthetics. How much does it weigh and how much will it really impact the MPG?


Don't forget, GM's engineers made changes in several places to the ECO trims to improve the air flow around the car. In the weight addition category they added the active lower shutters, under body (not engine) air flow panels, a non-notched front air dam, and wheel well deflectors in front of each tire. The OE spoiler is just one more addition for this purpose - reducing turbulence around the car. GM also lowered the ECOs by just under half an inch - it's really noticeable when an ECO sits next to any non-RS non-ECO trim. The RS trim has the spoiler and lowered stance as well and from reports posted while developing the HyperCruzer badges a couple of years ago it appears the RS trims also see slight highway MPG improvements relative to the non-RS trims.



NickD said:


> It's cool!!!


I agree. The OE spoiler "completes" the tail profile of the car.


----------



## Haljackey (May 21, 2015)

So sorry does a spoiler help with fuel economy? Is that why the Eco has one?

Contemplating getting one for my 2014 LT Turbo. Got quoted $35 for this one painted (plus shipping): Chev Cruz spoiler, View Trunk for Chev Cruze, Hueds Product Details from Shenzhen Hudes Auto Parts Co., Ltd. on Alibaba.com


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Haljackey said:


> So sorry does a spoiler help with fuel economy? Is that why the Eco has one?
> 
> Contemplating getting one for my 2014 LT Turbo. Got quoted $35 for this one painted (plus shipping): Chev Cruz spoiler, View Trunk for Chev Cruze, Hueds Product Details from Shenzhen Hudes Auto Parts Co., Ltd. on Alibaba.com


The OEM spoiler helps reduce turbulence behind the car, which in turn helps fuel economy. How much it will help by itself I don't know.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ATS also uses the 3rd brake light as a spoiler.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

In the military would say, is this worth writing to home about?










Maybe this one is, but is an aftermarket unit.










If anything, adds more drag, and totally ineffective at legal highway speeds. One key reason they came out with this flying wing thingy, gets rid of that drag caused by the empennage in the rear end that also causes drag. 

But does have a least one practical value, gives means to tie down a kayak at the rear, now if they would come out with a front spoiler like this, could even carry a kayak on the Cruze.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is it at all possible to add a 2014 RS front bumper to a 2015 Cruze that has the new RS front bumper?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Are you for real or are you a figment of some one elses imagination Starks ?


----------



## 1rsbrsb1 (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm nervous, my first post! Lol. But my question is related to the trifecta tune, when chosing the tune u want on their website they aren't very clear on some things. If you get the advantage tune (base price version) and bumb it up to the stage 1 option, does it come with a K&N intake? Or just make it compatible with one?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It doesn't come with the K&N intake.


----------



## 1rsbrsb1 (Jul 7, 2015)

obermd said:


> It doesn't come with the K&N intake.


What validates a $200 price increase between the stage 0 advantage trifecta and the stage 1 advantage trifecta? Is it just the capability to run your car with a k&n intake?


----------



## Murad Alsarraf (Jul 15, 2015)

greetings 
i own a 2012 cruze 1.6 AT 
i need some information about engine oil changing i searched the net and it says that i should use dexos approved oils but i couldn't find such oil's here where i live ( which is Iraq in the middle east ) so is there any other equivalent oils that i can use and how to determine what the no. for it such as 10w-30 or 20w-50 or what !
knowing that its really hot here in the summer ( reaches 50 C ) and the fuel quality is really bad . 
hope that u can help me and thanks in advance .


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

What synthetic oils are available to you?
Dexos is a minimum specification product so it can be assumed any synthetic oil of the recommended grade will be satisfactory.
As far as grade, such as 5w30 etcetera…..even though your ambient temperatures are, at times, rather extreme, the engines actual operating temperature varies very little.
With that in mind, the 5w30 spec will be satisfactory.

Keep in mind that oil is, in addition to a lubricant, a means to carry heat away from the parts being lubricated…thicker base weight oils, such as 10w30, do not shed heat as easily as a 5w30……in actuality, the engine experiences slightly higher operating temperatures with higher base weight oil.

Rob


----------



## Murad Alsarraf (Jul 15, 2015)

Robby said:


> What synthetic oils are available to you?
> Dexos is a minimum specification product so it can be assumed any synthetic oil of the recommended grade will be satisfactory.
> As far as grade, such as 5w30 etcetera…..even though your ambient temperatures are, at times, rather extreme, the engines actual operating temperature varies very little.
> With that in mind, the 5w30 spec will be satisfactory.
> ...



i believe that this oil ( Products | Eurol B.V. ) is available in my country but it has too many products which one of them would be the best for my cruze !!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Eurol Evolence 5w30 meets Dexos1 specifications……read the specification page on the right side once you enter the product name.

Rob


----------



## Murad Alsarraf (Jul 15, 2015)

Robby said:


> Eurol Evolence 5w30 meets Dexos1 specifications……read the specification page on the right side once you enter the product name.
> 
> Rob


thanks a lot


----------



## GodFathers (May 25, 2012)

Hi guys,does anyone have the problem with windows noise on Cruze.. when i drive updown the road and that,windows plastick or gum makes the sound like the car is old 20 year,not 3 lol...and how to fix that? thanks


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

GodFathers said:


> Hi guys,does anyone have the problem with windows noise on Cruze.. when i drive updown the road and that,windows plastick or gum makes the sound like the car is old 20 year,not 3 lol...and how to fix that? thanks


Sure had this problem with my drivers window, wrong kind of weather strip, had to show my dealer other Cruze's in his lot didn't have that 1/4" gap at the rear upper corner. He replaced it under warranty. 

Ha, not a stupid question.


----------



## GodFathers (May 25, 2012)

i dont know,about 2 year that sounds its not being there,last 4-5 months its sounds like this. not only on drivers window,but on all 4 windows lol


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Why do we call our planet Earth, when the vast majority of our planet is water? Earth also mean soil, not very much of that here when you consider the vast amounts of desert and the poles. Why don't we just call our planet, water.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> Why do we call our planet Earth, when the vast majority of our planet is water? Earth also mean soil, not very much of that here when you consider the vast amounts of desert and the poles. Why don't we just call our planet, water.


Because we live on the land and we're all-important. The areas of water is just for fishing and traveling.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Where can I purchase my Tourist License? It's tourist season in Colorado.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I will sell ya 1 . Submit $ 20 .00 or Doll Hairs for better enjoyment.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> Where can I purchase my Tourist License? It's tourist season in Colorado.


Give me ten minutes, will print one up for you, have a passport type photo? Heck for you, price is only two bucks. 

Ha, been thinking the way our freedoms are being taken away due to security reasons, pretty soon will need a passport to cross state lines. Maybe even counties or townships. 

Ha, life in the seas have been here a lot longer than we have. And if we get global warming as predicted, may have a whale for a neighbor.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Question, can you import pictures from your garage to a thread (ie, put pics from garage to COTM) ??


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

RIXSTER said:


> Question, can you import pictures from your garage to a thread (ie, put pics from garage to COTM) ??


Sure. Right click on the image in your garage and say copy image URL (or whatever your specific browser says - I usually use Chrome). Then wrap it in







tags and post it into a thread.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Could use some ideas in playing my LP's in my Cruze CD player.


----------



## Mr5Stardriver (Oct 6, 2015)

There's only one part for a 2012 eco catalytic converter right? What does it look like


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Mr5Stardriver said:


> There's only one part for a 2012 eco catalytic converter right? What does it look like


Its that part that has $$$$$$$ stamped all over it. Heard its called something like an after the fact emissions control device, its really after the fact if running a tad rich. But this isn't a stupid response to a stupid question, but is a stupid fact of life.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

NickD said:


> Could use some ideas in playing my LP's in my Cruze CD player.


You have a decent phonograph Nick ? Well there is a device that attaches to the Phonograph that transfers the signals to digital and then to a computer that then trasfers these digital signals to what ever digital format that you would need to utilize for playback ..ie CD , USB thumbdŕive . Cell phone ,,,,ETC.ETC. 

Nice stuff Nick !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Is it at all possible to add a 2014 RS front bumper to a 2015 Cruze that has the new RS front bumper?


LOL, still gonna try this out? Be the 1st to trend set.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

brian v said:


> You have a decent phonograph Nick ? Well there is a device that attaches to the Phonograph that transfers the signals to digital and then to a computer that then trasfers these digital signals to what ever digital format that you would need to utilize for playback ..ie CD , USB thumbdŕive . Cell phone ,,,,ETC.ETC.
> 
> Nice stuff Nick !


A thoughtful and logical response and actually do have all the equipment for this laborious process.

But in this section, was hoping for a very stupid means to accomplish this.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

NickD said:


> Could use some ideas in playing my LP's in my Cruze CD player.


I had a company, somewhere in Ohio I think, do transfers from vinyl to CD. I had my father's regimental music and polka music done for him. The sound was absolutely A1 and I'm a picky SOB about most things. 

However, I do think that the company has ceased operations.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> LOL, still gonna try this out? Be the 1st to trend set.



Haha! Nah, the new front end has grown on me and I like the fact that people know that it's at least a 2015 or newer model, haha!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Haha! Nah, the new front end has grown on me and I like the fact that people know that it's at least a 2015 or newer model, haha!


It definitely sets them apart (to a Cruze enthusiast, anyway). I have noticed that there are a LOT of 15-16's on the road, which is surprising for the end-of-lifecycle model. Then again, I've noticed the same with the 06-07 Accord.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

NickD said:


> Why do we call our planet Earth, when the vast majority of our planet is water? Earth also mean soil, not very much of that here when you consider the vast amounts of desert and the poles. Why don't we just call our planet, water.


I would rather be an Earthling than a Waterling !


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

1. Although my Cruze had 200 transfer miles on it when I purchased it, should I still baby the car speed wise while on the highway or just drive it normally at this point? Should I be ok driving the posted speed limits of 70-75 MPH or keep it at around 60-65 while on the highway?

2. Based on the work that might need to be done under the hood of the Cruze at any time, what tools and/or toolbox set would be the best to purchase to keep in the trunk?

Thanks!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> 1. Although my Cruze had 200 transfer miles on it when I purchased it, should I still baby the car speed wise while on the highway or just drive it normally at this point? Should I be ok driving the posted speed limits of 70-75 MPH or keep it at around 60-65 while on the highway?
> 
> 2. Based on the work that might need to be done under the hood of the Cruze at any time, what tools and/or toolbox set would be the best to purchase to keep in the trunk?
> 
> Thanks!


Probably no need to baby it anymore. Mpg sucks on the autos over 70, but screw it, ain't nobody got time to do 60. 

A set of metric sockets and Torx sockets.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Look for sockets that copy Snap-On's Flank Drive. It is no longer patent-protected so you if you look carefully you can buy the technology at hobbyist prices.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> A set of metric sockets and Torx sockets.


Torx or reverse Torx? Definitely need reverse Torx.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Torx or reverse Torx? Definitely need reverse Torx.


I think of Torx as the ones that would pretty much be like a screwdriver. 

I had to get some E-Torx ones once to work on another car. Those are...weird.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Best head for a bolt is a square, gets the best bite with a socket or a wrench, hex is even worse, but given six sides 60* instead of 90*.

Only advantage of Torx is the cavity is tapered so the bolt will stick on the edge of the bit. Only people that like this is bean counters.










Look at that minor difference between the peaks and the valleys and how narrow those peaks are. Also a cavity that can fill up with rust. Best tool to use is an impact wrench with low pressure, so you can put on lots of axially force. If the bit is not fully inserted, will grind out those peaks. But can't even do this when loaded rust. Then these are inserted when the component, like the engine is out of the vehicle, so forced to use a right angled wrench where impossible to give that axially force, so you strip out the inside.

Torx is stupid, I hate Torx. But bean counters love them, also hate bean counters. Key job is to make live miserable for everyone else and they are very good at this.

Oh if you think Torx is bad, try tamper proof Torx, bit is not only thin on the outside, but on the inside as well.


----------



## hellaby1 (Jan 6, 2016)

hi i just got a 16 cruze limited. do you know if the 15 headlight lenses will fit


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

hellaby1 said:


> hi i just got a 16 cruze limited. do you know if the 15 headlight lenses will fit


From what we've been told, the 16 limited was just an extended 15 run.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Granted my new 2015 Cruze was built in March (2015) and mostly stayed on two dealerships' lots before being transferred (driven) to me with some 200 odd miles on her, but what would cause the Oil Life monitor to already be at 26%? Maybe a lot of idling? I much prefer the reasoning to be from idling as opposed to possibly it have been driven like a bat out of **** by those who may have test driven it or the people who transferred it.

At 26% oil life remaining and pushing 500 miles on the odometer, should I just go ahead and think about getting this first oil change done pretty soon and then maybe get another one done between 3,000-5,000 miles? I really want to switch over to Amsoil but maybe I should wait until after the next oil change if I do infact get one now?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

A couple of thoughts - it might not come from the factory at 100% oil life - just so the "break in" oil is changed sooner.

According to the owner's manual, the oil should be changed at least once a year. So if we went by build date alone, it should be showing 16-17%.


----------



## Archibald3 (Jan 5, 2016)

They have all of that on there to make the car so quiet you dont even hear the dumb engine going.
Casesam LG G4 silicone cover
HTC one M9 case


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> A couple of thoughts - it might not come from the factory at 100% oil life - just so the "break in" oil is changed sooner.
> 
> According to the owner's manual, the oil should be changed at least once a year. So if we went by build date alone, it should be showing 16-17%.


Yeah, build date is March of 2015. So with my current Oil Life being at 25%, what % should I allow the OLM to get to before doing the car's first oil change? Do I also change the oil filter during the first oil change or wait until the car's second oil change? Is it necessary at this point to ensure that the service guys at the dealership are using the correct Dexos oil for the Cruze? Does the 1.4 require the Dexos 1 or Dexos 2 oil? I can't recall.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, build date is March of 2015. So with my current Oil Life being at 25%, what % should I allow the OLM to get to before doing the car's first oil change?



I've never taken mine that low, usually getting the oil changed when its between 35-50%. Time must be part of the unknown(to the public) algorithm that GM uses for the OLM, as there have been reports from other users with very low mileage that their OLM will indicate a change needed once a year has expired. 

Dexos 1 is what the 1.4T and all other GM gas cars have required since 2010, I would not even worry about the dealer not using the correct oil at this point. I would never bother changing the oil without the filter, the dealer will change both every time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, build date is March of 2015. So with my current Oil Life being at 25%, what % should I allow the OLM to get to before doing the car's first oil change? Do I also change the oil filter during the first oil change or wait until the car's second oil change? Is it necessary at this point to ensure that the service guys at the dealership are using the correct Dexos oil for the Cruze? Does the 1.4 require the Dexos 1 or Dexos 2 oil? I can't recall.


I'd go ahead and do an oil change. The gas Cruzes use dexos1 oil.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! Greatly appreciated! I guess I'll have to burn up one of my four free oil changes already, haha! 

Any special instruction I should leave on the oil change service notes for the technician(s) that will be performing the oil change? Examples include such things as, being mindful of the correct draining procedures, the proper refill amount (which is what currently?) as to avoid under/overfilling it, and putting a cloth down to catch the drips when removing old oil filter, etc? 

I don't want to come off as a jerk here or to the service department there as I possibly bring up these oil change instructions. It's just that my concern lies in the fact that these GM dealerships seemingly are hiring any teen off the street to perform these routine maintenance jobs such as oil changes on these cars and a simple job turns into a nightmare. Therefore, I want to do what I can to hopefully assist in avoiding any mishaps during the oil change service. That way if something does go wrong, I can say I had something in writing as well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just make sure they use dexos 1 oil and change the filter.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Start your dealer relationship by assuming it is performing service work correctly.......

If, after the fact you find deficiencies, then you can be a bit more.....uh....forceful next time it is serviced.

Odds are quite favorable this basic service has become a normal event for this model after five years of exposure so think positive.

Rob


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> Just make sure they use dexos 1 oil and change the filter.


Got cha. However with oil change overfills being reported, it wouldn't be so bad to make note of the correct quarts of oil the 1.4T calls for would it? The 2015/16 1.4T is still calling for 4.25 quarts of oil right?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

4.25 with filter is spec.

Mine gets four......cause I like even numbers.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Check the oil level when done.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here are few other "stupid" questions I have: 

1. Why doesn't my LTZ with push button start allow me to change the Vehicle Settings or operate the hvac controls while the ignition is in the ACC/ACCESSORY mode? 

- I really don't like the fact that I have to idle with the engine completely on and running, just to operate the hvac controls as not to freeze or burn my buns off while parked, waiting for my wife to finish up in a store.

2. Does anyone else's rear defrost, defrost really good and fast in the middle of the back window (making a noticeable square shape), but seem to leave something to be desired when defrosting the remainder of the back window outside of the initial defrosted "square" area?

- This freaked me out this morning and had me worried that the defrost connections might already be damaged or something. Hopefully this new and strange to me rear defrost behavior just described, is by design and not indicative of a problem with my rear defrost?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Here are few other "stupid" questions I have:
> 
> 1. Why doesn't my LTZ with push button start allow me to change the Vehicle Settings or operate the hvac controls while the ignition is in the ACC/ACCESSORY mode?
> 
> ...


in red


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Since I already had problems with my dealer doing oil changes, told them I was going to do them myself, and charging 40 bucks more for dexos is outrageous. 

Don't know about your 1.4, mine takes exactly 4.5 quarts with a filter change to bring it up to the full mark. Leaves exactly 16 fluid ounces left over and that is exactly what my lawn mower and snowthrower use. Have a spare bottle for this, rest of the old oil goes in that five quart container and returned to the store I purchased it from, but never can seem to get a refund for this. Do ask each time. 

Their sign says, oil, filter, and lube, but never want to do the lube. On this car, lube is spraying all the rubber bushing with silicone.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Starks IT's a white 1 so ya Gotta Pamper IT ! HaHahahahahah ....


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The HVAC question.......I dunno, that's just the way they did it.

All of the rear defog grids over the last, I'll guess, ten years are designed to concentrate the highest heat at the center and trail off at the outer ends.
The early grid systems did indeed heat the entire grid at the same rate but also put a rather large load on the alternator......you could hear the engine idle speed slow down when you hit the button.
I can hear the Cruze idle drop just a bit when I turn the defog on so I'll guess this change over the years is to reduce load.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The water pump ain't turning when the engines off so you'll freeze anyway.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Super large trucks and motorhomes don't have a center rear view mirror, that because there ain't no window back there, have to rely on side view mirrors with a much larger vehicle than a compact car.

And since dey ain't got no windows back there, don't need a defroster either.

But if got one of dem windows, got to have it clear or the cops will stop you, dats why you need defrosters. 

Lots of muddy roads up here, minivans and SUV's create a large vacuum with that flat glass back there sucking up dust and mud. But this is okay with the cops, mud is okay, snow is not.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I do believe Nick has been taking lessons !


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Robby said:


> The HVAC question.......I dunno, that's just the way they did it.


I'm assuming it's not this way for the Cruzes that have the regular key ignition though?


----------



## Archibald3 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yea...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> I'm assuming it's not this way for the Cruzes that have the regular key ignition though?


So.......ya made me go out to the car (12 eco), just to see what operates with the key in the on/access position.

Same as yours, but, I guess I never had (nor ever will) reason to fiddle with the HVAC controls with the car not actually running, heh heh.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> So.......ya made me go out to the car (12 eco), just to see what operates with the key in the on/access position.
> 
> Same as yours, but, I guess I never had (nor ever will) reason to fiddle with the HVAC controls with the car not actually running, heh heh.
> 
> Rob


The fan will run if you change the dial while the ignition is in the "on" position, but engine not started. Only IF you touch the dial, though.

This is "service mode" on the push-button start Cruzen.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> The HVAC question.......I dunno, that's just the way they did it.
> 
> All of the rear defog grids over the last, I'll guess, ten years are designed to concentrate the highest heat at the center and trail off at the outer ends.
> The early grid systems did indeed heat the entire grid at the same rate but also put a rather large load on the alternator......you could hear the engine idle speed slow down when you hit the button.
> ...


My rear window defroster heats evenly from about 1-2 inches in from each edge of the window.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> My rear window defroster heats evenly from about 1-2 inches in from each edge of the window.


Sounds about right.
On real cold mornings, like zero, with frost coating, it'll take a good three minutes or more to get to the three inch off the end point.....probably close to ten minutes for it to get the whole grid warm......(outside car btw).

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Can't get air inside of the vehicle unless it can get out somehow, for years, vehicles were using vents on the rear door jams with the weather strip on the outside. 

Cruze changed all this, now the air is escaping between that crack between the front and rear doors at the window level. You can feel this on the outside with the key in run and the blower motor at max.

What got me started on this was terrible wind noise on the driver's side window and was not escaping solely through that crack but making a terrible whistling noise on the window weather strip. Could prove this to my dealer, it had a big gap in it, ordered a new weather strip of the driver's door and this solved this problem. Without that large gap in it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Nick,

The incoming air is vented into the trunk through the grid you can see at the base of the rear window.
From there it exits through outlet vents installed on the sides of the quarter panel extensions, hidden by the sides of the rear facia, if the door seals are correctly placed.......hence, flow through ventilation.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Robby said:


> Nick,
> 
> The incoming air is vented into the trunk through the grid you can see at the base of the rear window.
> From there it exits through outlet vents installed on the sides of the quarter panel extensions, hidden by the sides of the rear facia, if the door seals are correctly placed.......hence, flow through ventilation.
> ...


Have to agree with you, Robby, is some very tiny vents back there and grilles in the trunk sound dampeners. But also between that area between the window level between the front and rear doors. This you can definitely feel., So lets say its both ways.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

How do you make a peanut and jelly sandwich, got the recipe, need bread, jelly, and peanut butter. But am I suppose to put all this stuff between the two slices of bread, or does the jelly go on the outside of one slice and the peanut butter on the outside of the other slice?

Do I really have to remove a frozen pizza out of the box before putting it in the oven? And is it really hot after it sits in there in 425*F for 24 minutes? Do I even need an oven? Box assumes you have one, but nothing on the box stating an oven is a requirement for baking this pizza.

I know you are not suppose to smoke when working on a fuel system on a vehicle, even have no smoking signs plastered all over the place. But it must be okay to fire up an acetylene torch when working on a fuel system, don't say anything about this. 

How come their isn't a big red sign on our airbag equipped steering wheels? If you drive cross handed like most do, can be killed by your own fist. Also no signs saying your kids can't ride in the front seat, guess you are suppose to know this.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Because no matter how many signs and warnings made.....You just can't fix stupid.......at some point the Darwin theories kick in.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It's not like humans are an endangered species....


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

How in the heck do you remove the black plastic piece covering the spark plugs on a 2015 Cruze?! I don't want to pull too hard or in the wrong place and break something but I don't see any specific clips or anything to get it off. 

I want to remove this black plastic piece because I see some spacing in the front and around the sides as it now sits after having the spark plugs regapped at the dealership yesterday and I'm not sure if that's how it's supposed to be/look? I thought it was supposed to sit flush and tight all around?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> How in the heck do you remove the black plastic piece covering the spark plugs on a 2015 Cruze?! I don't want to pull too hard or in the wrong place and break something but I don't see any specific clips or anything to get it off.
> 
> I want to remove this black plastic piece because I see some spacing in the front and around the sides as it now sits after having the spark plugs regapped at the dealership yesterday and I'm not sure if that's how it's supposed to be/look? I thought it was supposed to sit flush and tight all around?


Pull up at the back, then the front. It just pops off. A bit of room between it and the valve cover is normal.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It floats above the cam cover.....doesn't touch......If you can't get it to pop of easily it is fully seated.

Stop by your dealer and open a hood of anything with the 1.4.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine sits on the camshaft cover making a bit of plastic rubbing noise that was annoying my wife. So had to put a piece of weather strip under the front edge. Best to remove it when the engine is warm, those tabs are more flexible.

Best not to have an expert mechanic not play with it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Pull up at the back, then the front. It just pops off. A bit of room between it and the valve cover is normal.





Robby said:


> It floats above the cam cover.....doesn't touch......If you can't get it to pop of easily it is fully seated.
> 
> Stop by your dealer and open a hood of anything with the 1.4.
> 
> Rob



Thanks guys! 

I'll give that a try Justin and see if I'm able to get it to budge, haha! Yes, floating above the cam cover is exactly the way I would describe the way it sits. Good to know that it not touching seems to be normal or by design. Was this a change from the earlier Cruzes? I might post a couple pictures later.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Its prime function is decorative. Dust and debris still can get under it added by that radiator fan. 

Ha, stupid is the correct section of this board for this issue. Still use an air hose to blow out the spark plug wells before removing the plugs.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

How do I get my 7th gen ipod Classic which has the latest update, to successfully and completely finish indexing on the 2015 Mylink System?!

I only have about 1800 songs on it so I'm not sure why it's having so much trouble. Anytime I try to access one of my playlists, it either takes forever for the Mylink to acknowledge and respond to my input. However, when it does actually respond, the playlists don't have the right songs and/or artist, anyway. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated although it seems that from what I've read, the indexing of an external device every time it's plugged in, might be inevitable. Do you think using the Aux instead of the USB for my Ipod classic would make any difference? Especially in regards to having the right songs actually show up in their correct playlist.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Anybody else still using XP with Chrome. As of just recently I started getting a banner on the top of Chrome stating that soon this computer will soon stop receiving Chrome updates since XP and Vista will no longer be supported. When you click the button for more info it takes you to a page to download Chrome? Not upgrade my OS? I really have no need for any of the latest technology for an OS. As a matter of fact I am still running some old software that will not work beyond XP.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Favorite computer for running Acad is a Win98SE with a 21" Viewsonic Monitor and my finest legal size scanner, can log into this site with it, can read, but cannot type.

Along side of it is my XP desktop, still working good with Firefox on it connected to a Centronics Laser printer. Across the room is a Vista desktop, thinking the scrapping that POS. Have laptops with both Win 7, and another with Win 10 on it.

Win98SE box also has some very expensive DOS programs on it, still very functional, but the only problem with these older computers is getting on the net. Wife hardly uses her computer anymore, does just about everything on her ipad 4, can also do a lot of things on a smartphone. Still have a lot of stuff on my Win 3.1 box, but no more space up here, so have that one in the basement.

To me, the same old crap, basterds just obsolete stuff on the internet. See the only difference of Windows OS's, is the same old crap, just moving stuff around, so have to really think where this crap is from moving from box to box. 

If Gates paid me for all the problems he caused us, we would be the billionaires and not him.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Patman said:


> Anybody else still using XP with Chrome. As of just recently I started getting a banner on the top of Chrome stating that soon this computer will soon stop receiving Chrome updates since XP and Vista will no longer be supported. When you click the button for more info it takes you to a page to download Chrome? Not upgrade my OS? I really have no need for any of the latest technology for an OS. As a matter of fact I am still running some old software that will not work beyond XP.


If you're still on XP at this point chances are your hardware won't really support Windows 10, which is the only version available for retail sale.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Does MS even support XP any longer???


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MOTO13 said:


> Does MS even support XP any longer???


Nope.

Sorry Pat, it's time to upgrade that old paperweight.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, still have Winsock installed on my Windows 3.1 computer, haven't tried this in years to see if this still can get on the internet. 

Windows 95 was a complete disaster, never could get that POS OS to work, so was using 3.1 for years, Win 98, finally got Win 95 working, but still have problems until Win98SE finally came out. Windows 2000 and Millennium were also miserable, so went back to Windows 98SE, XP was also loaded with disasters, but was around 2004 they finally got that working right

Vista was also loaded with so much security, wouldn't even let you in, but finally solved that with Windows 7 only to come out with 8.1 another disaster, replaced by a more reliable Windows 10. While Windows 10 claims to run older software, it doesn't.

Recall back in around 1969 when Motorola first induced the one bit microprocessor, they said at a seminar that writing software is a lot cheaper than designing hardware. That sure isn't true, paying a lot more for software than any hardware today.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sorry Pat, it's time to upgrade that old paperweight.


Keep that old paperweight, just buy a cheap laptop for getting on the internet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Pat,

Windows 8.1 and later are very good at supporting old 32-bit software. 16-bit software is simply no longer supported on Windows starting with 64-bit XP.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> Pat,
> 
> Windows 8.1 and later are very good at supporting old 32-bit software. 16-bit software is simply no longer supported on Windows starting with 64-bit XP.


Only about supporting about half of my 32 bit stuff, played enough with that window to emulate previous operating systems. Told to go to my software vendor and buy an update, except many are no longer around anymore. 

Consider a computer a tool, but not like my 1958 30" made in the USA pipe wrench, still works. Computers are throwaway, but if that old stuff still works, still keep and use it, my main box was never on the internet, so it has been hacker and virus free. They got the head of the CIA's SS number?

Getting back to that plastic engine cover, is pretty, like to open my hood and stare at it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

With the Mylink radio powered on, is there a way to display the home screen that has the chevy bowtie along with the time and date on it or is this particular screen just available when the radio is powered off? I ask because when I play my ipod classic thru the aux port, I'd rather not see that plain boring "aux-in" screen and would much rather look at the screen that has the chevy bowtie, time & date.


----------



## tdc (Jan 24, 2014)

Dear XtremeRevolution, tonyd here, 11Feb16. My 2012 Cruze LS (1.8L, Auto 6 spd, 25.5K miles) makes a noticeable clunk at the right front wheel area, when letting off the accelerator to coast. That is, while gently going at a constant speed of 20mph (not accelerating), when letting off the accelerator pedal to coast, one can hear a clunk, at right front wheel area. (It almost sounds like universal or gear lash, but I don't know). It's more noticeable when the engine(/trans?) is warming up. I like the car, and wish to keep it nice for some time to come. (25.5K miles, I'm the 2nd owner, purchased with 10.6K miles at a Chevy dealer). Also, when car is cold, and warming up (as I drive), it makes said sound when shifting, as I gently increase or decrease speed. (I've not ever abused this car, treated it gently, drive slowly when cold, and hoping it'll last me many years). (It sounds almost like an old 6000 we had. When putting it into drive, one would hear a clank as the engine engaged the trans/wheel train. But this is not as bad as that). 

History: I noticed a year after its purchase, the right front (steel) wheel has a bent lip. And, it looks like they replaced that tire, as it looks much less worn then the other three. Also, the right front nose piece is cracked, (where the fog lamp would go in the higher end models). And, I noticed the gap (nose to front fender) is larger then the (undamaged) left side. (It looks like the previous owner hit something with the front right nose piece, in line with the right front wheel). Furthere, there is a visible scuff mark on the inner fender skirt, where the tire rubbed against it during this collision. Just wanted to add that here as info, perhaps relevant to my question). 

Your thoughts, insight and information is very much appreciated. Thank you so much. tonyd.


----------



## ldk865 (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a stupid question, does anyone know the name of the rubber insert that goes inside the door pull ? I need one but can't find it since I don't know what to call it


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I think it's called 'The rubber insert that goes inside the door pull' heh heh.

I'll guess and call it a 'cover'.

Stop by a dealer and look at the parts fisch.....then you can share the description.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

ldk865 said:


> I have a stupid question, does anyone know the name of the rubber insert that goes inside the door pull ? I need one but can't find it since I don't know what to call it


I'm guessing that it is an escutcheon.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Are these the license plate light cover screws? 

LICENSE LAMP SCREW for 2015 Chevrolet Cruze|94520166

Aso, if I wanted to go in and buy extra licence plate light cover screws from a local store like Ace, Home Depot, or Lowes, what size screws should I be asking for so that they'll be the exact same size and length as the OEM screw size? 

Thanks!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Are these the license plate light cover screws?
> 
> LICENSE LAMP SCREW for 2015 Chevrolet Cruze|94520166
> 
> ...


Yes, but they are sheit!

Take one out now before it becomes a ball of rust, and stop at a hardware store that sells stainless screws......just match it by diameter...the replacements I found were a hair or two longer.
Third winter and rust free.

What a incredibly stupid place (low pressure area, sucks up the salt) to use a mild steel, cadmium plated fastener.
BTW, don't overtighten.....just screw them in till they just seat, no more.....or you'll crack the lens.

I think four screws were less than a buck.

Rob

PS......I installed LED lamps at the same time.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

ldk865 said:


> I have a stupid question, does anyone know the name of the rubber insert that goes inside the door pull ? I need one but can't find it since I don't know what to call it


Never knew they were there until I stuck a clevis tool at the end of my vacuum cleaner to suck them out. Reminds me that I was going to tack those down with some silicone glue. Just a tack so they don't blow away, ha, got me to check to see if all four are still there, hide a screw at the bottom is their function.

For the front doors. Unlike the switch bezels they fit in with difference color options, do not list different colors for these mats. Do you really miss these?


10  96951323  SWITCH BEZEL MAT, LEFT $6.22$4.18 
 10  96951320  SWITCH BEZEL MAT, RIGHT $6.22$4.18 


For the rear doors,


96951325  SWITCH BEZEL MAT, LEFT $6.22$4.18 
 96951326  SWITCH BEZEL MAT, RIGHT $6.22$4.18


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Are these the license plate light cover screws?
> 
> LICENSE LAMP SCREW for 2015 Chevrolet Cruze|94520166
> 
> ...



Replaced mine with stainless flat head sheet metal screws a long time ago, if memory serves me right a #8 screw about a half inch long, but think I used 3/4", plenty of clearance above. What caught my eye was a rust streak running down from these POS screws, was a job to clean that off. Available at practically any hardware store, got mine from Fleet Farm.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I've got a pretty dumb question. Is it possible to run the 1.4L engine in the Cruze without the turbo? If the turbo blew up in my car, could I just get rid of it, plug the water and oil ports, and bolt on an exhaust pipe instead? I know obviously it would be way down on power but is it possible? Would the computer systems be able to be reprogrammed to run as a naturally aspirated engine or would there be too many missing sensors? What about the compression ratio? Would the engine even be able to run smoothly without the turbo?

Again, very stupid questions, but I'm just curious.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> I've got a pretty dumb question. Is it possible to run the 1.4L engine in the Cruze without the turbo? If the turbo blew up in my car, could I just get rid of it, plug the water and oil ports, and bolt on an exhaust pipe instead? I know obviously it would be way down on power but is it possible? Would the computer systems be able to be reprogrammed to run as a naturally aspirated engine or would there be too many missing sensors? What about the compression ratio? Would the engine even be able to run smoothly without the turbo?
> 
> Again, very stupid questions, but I'm just curious.


Yes and no. Yes, you could run it, but you'd be limited to about 20-25 MPH downhill with a tailwind. The 1.4 engine in our car is simply too small to manage a 3,000+ lb car. The turbo is what makes this car drivable.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

obermd said:


> Yes and no. Yes, you could run it, but you'd be limited to about 20-25 MPH downhill with a tailwind. The 1.4 engine in our car is simply too small to manage a 3,000+ lb car. The turbo is what makes this car drivable.


I just figured it would be more like an old Mercedez 190, 75HP and 2700 lbs had a 0-60 time of 25 seconds. But then I wondered with all the computers now if it would even be possible.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> I just figured it would be more like an old Mercedez 190, 75HP and 2700 lbs had a 0-60 time of 25 seconds. But then I wondered with all the computers now if it would even be possible.


Yeah, it gets along in limp mode, but you have to drive it like a Honda and rev it to 4K to get along.

Feels about as powerful as my Saab 900 lmao.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Test drove an 88 Surpa without a turbo, was like driving any other six cylinder car, 41 Chevy came to mind, but still kept up with traffic. 

Wanted a turbo instead, has a boost gauge on the dash, vacuum on the left for intake manifold, zero in the center, turbo kicks in when hitting the gas, needle swings to the far right. Baby my baby so much, gauge is practically always way to the left.

Could get a boost gauge for the Cruze, and just drive it to keep that gauge to the far left and judge for yourself. Feel it would be like most turboless small 4 cylinder engines, but the way to find out for sure, is to get a boost gauge.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

NickD said:


> Test drove an 88 Surpa without a turbo, was like driving any other six cylinder car, 41 Chevy came to mind, but still kept up with traffic.
> 
> Wanted a turbo instead, has a boost gauge on the dash, vacuum on the left for intake manifold, zero in the center, turbo kicks in when hitting the gas, needle swings to the far right. Baby my baby so much, gauge is practically always way to the left.
> 
> Could get a boost gauge for the Cruze, and just drive it to keep that gauge to the far left and judge for yourself. Feel it would be like most turboless small 4 cylinder engines, but the way to find out for sure, is to get a boost gauge.


I've actually already installed an ultra-gauge so I can keep an eye on boost as well as other engine vitals. I think every turbocharged car should have a boost gauge. It is hard to keep the Cruze at or below 0 PSI but it can be done if you leave it in gear and be gentle with the throttle. It sounds like without the turbo, the Cruze's engine management will put it into "limp mode" which limits the speed. Even if the car is capable of going faster the computers wouldn't allow it. 

It's not like I am going to take the turbo off or anything, but I can't help but think just how many of the engine's systems the turbo leeches in to. The intake, the exhaust, the oil for bearing lubrication, the anti-freeze for cooling. The turbo itself spins at tens to hundreds of thousands of RPMs. They are insanely complicated systems and I'm constantly thinking should I have just gotten the 1.8L naturally aspirated engine? Would be so much less to worry about going wrong. That's when I had the thought that maybe I could just take my turbo off if it failed and the car would still work just fine, just slower. Having that thought that I would still be able to use my car even if the turbo failed would just add to my peace of mind. But unfortunately it sounds like its just a silly idea, and if it goes wrong, it's really just better to replace it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You can get a feel for how the Cruze 1.4T will run by keeping the RPM below 1500. My turbo starts to provide boost around 1450 RPM (based on fuel consumption increase). The ECU in the Cruze manages power output by calling for just enough power to hit specific torque targets. If the turbo isn't required, even if it's spinning, it's not called upon to provide boost. Also, there is an incredible amount of available boost overhead in the Cruze. The car handles reasonably consistently from sea level to over 10,000 ft above sea level.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

obermd said:


> You can get a feel for how the Cruze 1.4T will run by keeping the RPM below 1500. My turbo starts to provide boost around 1450 RPM (based on fuel consumption increase). The ECU in the Cruze manages power output by calling for just enough power to hit specific torque targets. If the turbo isn't required, even if it's spinning, it's not called upon to provide boost. Also, there is an incredible amount of available boost overhead in the Cruze. The car handles reasonably consistently from sea level to over 10,000 ft above sea level.


I noticed that this winter. I expected the car to be much more powerful because of the nice cold dense air. Instead it runs lower boost to provide the same power in the colder temps as it normally does.


----------



## LulaZora (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a question. I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze and I park it in front of my garage door. I just put up a new flood light on the front of my garage and every time it turns off or on The horn honks on my car I was wondering what causes this and how I can change that. Any and all help will be appreciated. I don't want to take the light down. It is motion sensored incase that is a factor. Thanks.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

chevrasaki said:


> I noticed that this winter. I expected the car to be much more powerful because of the nice cold dense air. Instead it runs lower boost to provide the same power in the colder temps as it normally does.


Ex-father-in-law purchased an 86 Chrysler with a turbo in it, went out before that 11 month BB warranty ran out, something like 2,000 bucks to replace it. Started going out again, he got rid of it,but really took a beating on the trade-in price.

Replacing the entire turbocharger on the Cruze yourself is around 700 bucks, but depends on what's wrong with it, could be just the sensor or the bypass valve, cheaper than a tank full of gas.

We all have our concerns, mine is not the turbocharger, but my Cruze turning into a huge pile of rust that was the key reason I had to dump vehicle for the last 40 years or so.

Think they put some kind of timer in the metal that explodes in about 8 year or so, so matter what you do, walk out and see a pile of rust in your garage.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

LulaZora said:


> I have a question. I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze and I park it in front of my garage door. I just put up a new flood light on the front of my garage and every time it turns off or on The horn honks on my car I was wondering what causes this and how I can change that. Any and all help will be appreciated. I don't want to take the light down. It is motion sensored incase that is a factor. Thanks.


Had one of these for years, two flood lights, motion controlled, a cat in the driveway would fire them up. Only left the Cruze out just a few times, but the horn never went off with light switching. But maybe that is because I have both the flashing lights and the horn beeps programmed off.

All I want to do is to unlock my doors or open my trunk, and not get a whole bunch of attention by doing so.

But now I am thinking I should switch it back on, could be that photo sensor is triggering off the horn, this would really ward off a thief. Have to watch out for those darn cats.


----------



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

My girlfriend messed with the settings and now I can't figure out how to turn off the thing where it locks the doors when the car is off and you're inside. We either have to manually unlock or press the unlock. Liked it much better when it would just be unlocked when I turn the car off.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

KyRo23 said:


> My girlfriend messed with the settings and now I can't figure out how to turn off the thing where it locks the doors when the car is off and you're inside. We either have to manually unlock or press the unlock. Liked it much better when it would just be unlocked when I turn the car off.


Owners manual.......yours or from the Chevy website.

Personalization settings.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Find this feature of the Cruze extremely annoying, if the car creeps forward or backwards, doors automatically lock and can't even disable it. Can't even back my Cruze out of the garage without the dam thing locking all the doors. Also very annoying when dropping people off a different doors, sure wearing the hail out of these door lock motors.

Wasn't exactly born stupid or trained this way, if I want to lock the doors, I can do this ALL BY MYSELF. Thought I had phobias, but nearly as much as the people that designed this thing. Also the easiest vehicle I have ever owned to lock yourself out of, even OnStar can play games or just a 3V 0.01ua pulse on the wrong BCM pin.

Won't dare leave this thing for a microsecond unless I have the keys in my pocket. Can be programmed to unlock a door, or all doors when you remove the ignition key. Only took me two years to teach my wife to pull the door handle twice if she wants to get out of this thing. 

Also make sure that child lock for the rear doors is not enabled, if you get back there and close the door, will never be able to get yourself out.

This for your safety?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> Find this feature of the Cruze extremely annoying, if the car creeps forward or backwards, doors automatically lock and can't even disable it. Can't even back my Cruze out of the garage without the dam thing locking all the doors. Also very annoying when dropping people off a different doors, sure wearing the hail out of these door lock motors.
> 
> Wasn't exactly born stupid or trained this way, if I want to lock the doors, I can do this ALL BY MYSELF. Thought I had phobias, but nearly as much as the people that designed this thing. Also the easiest vehicle I have ever owned to lock yourself out of, even OnStar can play games or just a 3V 0.01ua pulse on the wrong BCM pin.
> 
> ...


Ha, Aintcha ever played Grand Theft Auto, Nick?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Ha, Aintcha ever played Grand Theft Auto, Nick?


Hung up on FreeCell, one of my key phobias is being locked up in my car.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So, today I'm just getting into my Cruze to go get some food. Well I go to press on the brake and the push-start button and notice that my pedal is really stiff and hard to press down. The car has been sitting since I got home from work on Wednesday evening, up until I left today to go get the food around 4:45 pm. It's been rather chilly here the last few days, with nighttime temps being even colder.

The pedal doesn't require me to mash it really hard or anything but it does require a tad bit more foot pressure since it has stiffened up for whatever reason. Once the car is started, the pedal is good to go and it doesn't show up any other time while driving or even after I've returned to the car from inside the restaurant. However, this has happened to me once before a few weeks ago, so I'm wondering if this is something I need to be considered about and what exactly could be causing this to happen every now and then? Could it be from the way I'm parking, the steering wheel position, the cold weather, or something more serious? Thanks for any help you guys can offer!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The vacuum in the booster unit bleeds down over a couple days.....result: high hard pedal till vacuum restored (startup).

Not that abnormal over several days of non use.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Engine off after running, should have a soft brake pedal for at least three full depressions, if less or none, have a vacuum leak. Also a check valve in the booster that could be leaking. 

Could be defective or just frosted up in cold damp weather.

Also with the 1.4 L turbo, the vacuum switch, switches from intake to a vacuum pump. Was some kind of recall on this switch, but just for automatic transmission, haven't figured this out yet, what does an AT have to do with this. I have the manual with problems with mine, was replaced.

Sill really dumbfounded what an AT has to do with getting a spare tire or not. When I think about this, really hurts my brain.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Engine off after running, should have a soft brake pedal for at least three full depressions, if less or none, have a vacuum leak. Also a check valve in the booster that could be leaking.
> 
> Could be defective or just frosted up in cold damp weather.
> 
> ...


The vacuum in the brake system isn't absolute - it can't be for the system to operate. As for the spare tire, you must not be in marketing or government.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> The vacuum in the brake system isn't absolute - it can't be for the system to operate. As for the spare tire, you must not be in marketing or government.


Never found the specification for the Cruze, brake boosters are usually over designed to work with as low as 4"/Hg vacuum. Have to because with each 1,000 of altitude above sea level, loose a little over an inch of Hg vacuum.

At 15,000 feet, lucky to get 4"/Hg.

Typically most people are not born that stupid, have to be trained to be that stupid. Are you implying that marketing and government people are especially trained for their positions? Also trained not to think, not born to be prejudice or a bunch of religious nuts like ISIS.

All vehicles with a turbo require a vacuum switch and a vacuum pump, you just don't get a vacuum with up to a positive 35 psi pressure in the intake manifold, if you don't switch over that brake pedal would be impossible to apply, working against you.

Doesn't have a darn thing to do with whether you have a manual or automatic transmission has to do with having a turbo that produces positive rather than negative pressure. So why only vacuum switch problems with just the automatic? Spare tire also came to mind.


----------



## Twoface (Feb 29, 2016)

Sounds like some one is ******* with you almost like they have a clicker to your car must be karma


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Nothing more basic than vacuum, coolant, AT fluid, oil, refrigerant, or fuel leaks, but not easy to deal with people that don't even know the basics.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, here's a stupid question, how am I suppose to learn from my mistakes since I don't make any?

Course some people never learn from their mistakes, Hillary comes to mind.


----------



## bwmax (Mar 13, 2016)

I have a question that I think could very well be stupid, but i'm honestly unsure! Very new to the forum but loving the community, I figured this might be a good spot to post it. I drive a Holden Cruze from 2012 and I'm curious as to whether the Chevy Cruze from the same year is the same in it's build? Say if i were to get headlights marketed for the Chevy, understanding the offset with the light beam, are they any different to fit physically?

Thanks guys!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bwmax said:


> I have a question that I think could very well be stupid, but i'm honestly unsure! Very new to the forum but loving the community, I figured this might be a good spot to post it. I drive a Holden Cruze from 2012 and I'm curious as to whether the Chevy Cruze from the same year is the same in it's build? Say if i were to get headlights marketed for the Chevy, understanding the offset with the light beam, are they any different to fit physically?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Not really a stupid question. The problem with headlights is that every country has different requirements. You'll need to headlights designed for your car. Also, if your car didn't come with HIDs you need to change out the stock housing with projector lamps before it'll be safe for you to use HIDs without blinding other drivers.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

bwmax said:


> I have a question that I think could very well be stupid, but i'm honestly unsure! Very new to the forum but loving the community, I figured this might be a good spot to post it. I drive a Holden Cruze from 2012 and I'm curious as to whether the Chevy Cruze from the same year is the same in it's build? Say if i were to get headlights marketed for the Chevy, understanding the offset with the light beam, are they any different to fit physically?
> 
> Thanks guys!



USA vehicles have the date of manufacture on a label when you open the driver's door. Imported Japanese vehicles were a bit different, would have either early or late model vehicles with the same year. If you didn't read the fine print, could get the wrong part. Recall early 1986 or late 1986, and entirely different vehicle.

Now how am I suppose to know what they are doing in Australia? Ha, met a woman down there, tried talking to her on the phone, we spoke an entirely different form of the English language.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

bwmax said:


> I have a question that I think could very well be stupid, but i'm honestly unsure! Very new to the forum but loving the community, I figured this might be a good spot to post it. I drive a Holden Cruze from 2012 and I'm curious as to whether the Chevy Cruze from the same year is the same in it's build? Say if i were to get headlights marketed for the Chevy, understanding the offset with the light beam, are they any different to fit physically?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Short answer - no. The Oz-built body is slightly different to the US-build. And the Korean-build is different again.

Some bits fit well enough that unless an engineer takes a look you can't tell, but you would be better off getting items made to fit the Oz-built model. And they do exist.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

How do I keep the Cruze from resetting my selected EQ option(s) (Jazz, Pop, Classical, etc.) that I’ve set for each audio source, following a different ignition cycle? 


I was able to find this on a Chevy SS forum. I just didn't know if it would be the same for the Cruze or not. Equalizer (Tone) Setting Resets? - Chevy SS Forum


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> How do I keep the Cruze from resetting my selected EQ option(s) (Jazz, Pop, Classical, etc.) that I’ve set for each audio source, following a different ignition cycle?
> 
> 
> I was able to find this on a Chevy SS forum. I just didn't know if it would be the same for the Cruze or not. Equalizer (Tone) Setting Resets? - Chevy SS Forum


Mine doesn't reset - something's not right.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Why is it not "smooth" when braking like it was with old(er) cars? 

Every new car I've driven (including my cruze) has a very pulse-like brake feeling, to the point where it's quite annoying, and almost feels like warped rotors (but I know that's not it). Old cars (with good rotors) would just smoothly and gradually come to a stop. New cars with good or even new rotors, do not....what's up with that? 

And I mean normal stopping circumstances...not like slamming on the brakes and activating ABS.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Changed my oil for the first time on my cruze 1lt. It just seemed to go to smoothly. I am kind of paranoid like I missed something. Is there any other checks I should do to make sure I did things correctly other than driving?

I also could only screw in the oil filter cap about 3 or 4 revolutions and then I had to do the rest via socket wrench does that sound right? Drove the car up to a local service station to get rid of the old oil and everything looks good no leaks. O-ring was easy to get off I noticed they have a little slot you can use a pen screw driver to get under it and slide it off. Used a torque wrench to tighten the drain plug and filter down so those are correct. Time to send the oil sample off to get analyzed.

Thanks for all the info on the forum it is a great help. :th_salute:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jsusanka said:


> Changed my oil for the first time on my cruze 1lt. It just seemed to go to smoothly. I am kind of paranoid like I missed something. Is there any other checks I should do to make sure I did things correctly other than driving?
> 
> I also could only screw in the oil filter cap about 3 or 4 revolutions and then I had to do the rest via socket wrench does that sound right? Drove the car up to a local service station to get rid of the old oil and everything looks good no leaks. O-ring was easy to get off I noticed they have a little slot you can use a pen screw driver to get under it and slide it off. Used a torque wrench to tighten the drain plug and filter down so those are correct. Time to send the oil sample off to get analyzed.
> 
> Thanks for all the info on the forum it is a great help. :th_salute:


Your description sounds like a normal, no brain damage, oil change.
Once the 'O' ring meets the housing additional torque (your socket and wrench) is required to get the ring into the housing.

Ya done good.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Put engine oil on the filter O'ring so it doesn't bind. Like Robby, I remove the bottom drain plug first, then crack open the oil filter cap, this sucks most for the fluid out of it. I can afford to wait a few minutes before removing the cartridge. Removing the oil filter cap even lets a few more drops of the old oil leak out. Use a clean rag to clean out the inside of the oil filter housing, at an angle and a puddle of old engine oil in there. Replace the filter and cap, torque it down, then go down under to replace the drain cap.

Only go down twice, dark and scary down there, LOL. Other thing to do is to spray all those rubber bushings with silicone spray. Two in each control arm, two on the stabilizer bar, just a shot on top of the ball joint and tie rod boots, does help a little, also on those bushings for the rear suspension.

Had to buy new low profile oil changing ramps, my 50 year old ones were too steep.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Why is it not "smooth" when braking like it was with old(er) cars?
> 
> Every new car I've driven (including my cruze) has a very pulse-like brake feeling, to the point where it's quite annoying, and almost feels like warped rotors (but I know that's not it). Old cars (with good rotors) would just smoothly and gradually come to a stop. New cars with good or even new rotors, do not....what's up with that?
> 
> And I mean normal stopping circumstances...not like slamming on the brakes and activating ABS.


Had a battle with my original rear disc calipers, never were plated and quit adjusting, these require working the parking brake to adjust. Other problem is those pad brackets with clips on them, road salt gets under and expands the clips for the pads to not release, really plays hail on the rotors. Have to keep those clean put put plenty of anti-seize between the clips and pad holders.

Other than this, no complaints about the brakes, well except for the ABS, but never hit he brakes hard enough on ice to activate them. Pulse rate is way too slow compared to other even GM ABS brakes and sounds like the front end is falling off. My dealer tells me dey alll do dis.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> How do I keep the Cruze from resetting my selected EQ option(s) (Jazz, Pop, Classical, etc.) that I’ve set for each audio source, following a different ignition cycle?
> 
> 
> I was able to find this on a Chevy SS forum. I just didn't know if it would be the same for the Cruze or not. Equalizer (Tone) Setting Resets? - Chevy SS Forum


When my ignition relays contacts started to get dirty, the first effects I noticed was in my radio. Its not a radio, but a computer disguised like a radio and without a proper POR, can really do strange things. Could also be your problem, but maybe not.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

NickD said:


> When my ignition relays contacts started to get dirty, the first effects I noticed was in my radio. Its not a radio, but a computer disguised like a radio and without a proper POR, can really do strange things. Could also be your problem, but maybe not.


Oh ok, good to know. I messed with it when I got home from work and I think I got it all straight now. I'll check for any changes to my selected EQ settings (which includes the EQ settings for Pandora & Stitcher when playing them over bluetooth as opposed to the usb cord) for the various audio sources, next time I start my car.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

NickD said:


> Put engine oil on the filter O'ring so it doesn't bind. Like Robby, I remove the bottom drain plug first, then crack open the oil filter cap, this sucks most for the fluid out of it. I can afford to wait a few minutes before removing the cartridge. Removing the oil filter cap even lets a few more drops of the old oil leak out. Use a clean rag to clean out the inside of the oil filter housing, at an angle and a puddle of old engine oil in there. Replace the filter and cap, torque it down, then go down under to replace the drain cap.
> 
> Only go down twice, dark and scary down there, LOL. Other thing to do is to spray all those rubber bushings with silicone spray. Two in each control arm, two on the stabilizer bar, just a shot on top of the ball joint and tie rod boots, does help a little, also on those bushings for the rear suspension.
> 
> Had to buy new low profile oil changing ramps, my 50 year old ones were too steep.


Thanks Nick for the reminder I will do the silicone spray underneath. I want to go under and make sure everything is cleaned up ( it was windy and I know some of the oil blew onto some stuff but want to make sure I got it all ) and so I will spray those parts while I am doing the cleaning. I was looking underneath while I was there and I have to say the bottom of the cruze looks pretty clean for a daily driver. It is scary down there lol. 

Spilled some of the old oil out of the container on my driveway. Luckily had some cat litter on hand and got it on the spill right away. 

Thanks Robby for the quick response. I drove around a lot today ( on the highway too and gunned it a little bit getting on the highway ) and no leaks so I am golden.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

How can an atmosphere 0.6% the density of Earth on Mars, have hurricane winds powerful enough to blow a station apart? How come the space ship be near blown over while people wearing high drag coefficient space suits walk toward it, except for one guy. 

How can this one guy build a greenhouse out of plastic wrapping paper and keep a high earth like pressure inside with practically a vacuum on the outside.

Ha, watched the new Martian movie last night, hurt my brain. As did other parts of this movie.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> How can an atmosphere 0.6% the density of Earth on Mars, have hurricane winds powerful enough to blow a station apart? How come the space ship be near blown over while people wearing high drag coefficient space suits walk toward it, except for one guy.
> 
> How can this one guy build a greenhouse out of plastic wrapping paper and keep a high earth like pressure inside with practically a vacuum on the outside.
> 
> Ha, watched the new Martian movie last night, hurt my brain. As did other parts of this movie.


Read the book. It's a **** of a lot better. The initial storm was a plot device to start the book. Everything else is reasonably accurate from a scientific, if not cartographic, standpoint.


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

Any other 2012 MT owners have problems with the computer being slow with cruise control and not resetting the previous speed? I think i'm going to turn off/on CC now so it doesn't pop up with 55 mph when i'm travelling at 30 mph. Also haven't crashed, and this has only happened once, but I completely stopped at a red light and shifted to neutral the speedometer jumped to 123 mph, had to turn the car off because **** I didn't want the computer to move me into traffic (then I realized I was in neutral anyways...) but god **** that was a scary moment! 

Got my 1.4T MT replaced under warranty at 38k because of 3rd gear popping out recently, could that have had anything to do with it? Only took about a week from me dropping it off to picking it up from the dealership, so the comments of a friend that they just pulled a used MT and charged GM for a new one are starting to come back to mind.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Also haven't crashed, and this has only happened once, but I completely stopped at a red light and shifted to neutral the speedometer jumped to 123 mph, had to turn the car off because **** I didn't want the computer to move me into traffic (then I realized I was in neutral anyways...) but god **** that was a scary moment!


There's a software update for the instrument cluster for this, just a weird bug. Not sure if it's worth doing now that you're out of warranty.



> Any other 2012 MT owners have problems with the computer being slow with cruise control and not resetting the previous speed? I think i'm going to turn off/on CC now so it doesn't pop up with 55 mph when i'm travelling at 30 mph.


Mine always remembers the last speed that it was set at when you push resume. I wouldn't worry too much about losing control of a Cruze when hitting resume on the CC - it's not like it's going to rip your face off with acceleration


----------



## John Richard (Oct 15, 2015)

Ok, stupid question from John Richard. Does anyone know if the cruise control on the Cruze Diesel is RPM control or MPH controlled. I know that my sons Chevy diesel truck was RPM controlled. He said in icy conditions he was better off using cruise. It kicked out faster than he could react if the tires spun. Would be nice to know, hate to try and end up in the twiggies.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MPH Controlled.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Traction control will generally kick out the cruise control if it detects wheel slippage though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Traction control will generally kick out the cruise control if it detects wheel slippage though.


Stabilitrak will also do this. I used to take a rather rough freeway interchange ramp at 65 MPH and if I didn't hit the bumps just right TC would trigger and the cruise control would disengage. I understand why this happens but it can be annoying at times.


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

There is my "stupid" question... 

I had DPF OFF tune installed and I got EGR OFF as bonus as well. Question is, if EGR is not physically blocked will it make any difference at all ?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

For 50 some years, been warnings on never using the cruise control on marginal road conditions, but have to admit, I never looked this up in the Cruze manual, only takes a split second to lose control. And do you want to depend on a microcontroller?

Cruise on mine does not engage until 24 mph, on some roads, even this is way too fast.

Vss monitors the output axle speed that relates to vehicle velocity. Tire size and inflation does affect the accuracy.

Ironically, on a cheap digital speedometer on my bike, can adjust it to 1 part in 2,500 accuracy, can't do this in the Cruze.

When stuff goes erratic, suspect poor connectivity someplace, digital requires a very precise operating voltage.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

All 2012 vehicles will be equipped with automatic braking? What's next? Something about using cameras, radar, and ultrasound, will all this added crap be made in China?

What happens if a bird flies in front of your vehicle, like a large crow. This happens quite frequently, will this cause a two mile pile up on some interstate?

If that stupid mircocontroller hangs up. because it is stupid to put code in flashram, will you get a glitch and be thrown to your windshield?

When this crap becomes law, they make it as cheap as possible more even more expensive to repair, ABS in the Cruze is nothing more than a pile of sh!t as is the TPMS, traction, and stability control. 

But it is the law!!!!


----------



## D'Amico13 (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm new to these kinds of forums and I was wondering where's a good place in Vaughan / Toronto to get an exhaust system for my Cruze 2013 lt 1,4 t if anyone could help out that would be awesome thanks.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 27, 2016)

Ever since I got my cruze 2012 eco mt last summer the side view mirrors have been generally unresponsive to me attempting to move them. I was wondering what fuse is for them/could there be another issue?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Ever since I got my cruze 2012 eco mt last summer the side view mirrors have been generally unresponsive to me attempting to move them. I was wondering what fuse is for them/could there be another issue?


If they have worked at all, I'd think bad door switch.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 27, 2016)

Would I have to replace the whole door panel ?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nathan said:


> Would I have to replace the whole door panel ?


To gain access to the switchs you will need to remove the door panel carefully with a proper set of plastic trim and upholstery tools along with a set of torx head drivers to remove the screws ..if you are proceeding with a removal of the door trim panel you should choose a very warm day because the temperatures needed will allow the plastic tabs that surround the door panel to pop out easily and not break during removal .


----------



## Nathan (Feb 27, 2016)

brian v said:


> To gain access to the switchs you will need to remove the door panel carefully with a proper set of plastic trim and upholstery tools along with a set of torx head drivers to remove the screws ..if you are proceeding with a removal of the door trim panel you should choose a very warm day because the temperatures needed will allow the plastic tabs that surround the door panel to pop out easily and not break during removal .


Alright, I'll have to wait a bit as it is currently snowing here haha 
What's another month or so after this long right?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Nathan said:


> Ever since I got my cruze 2012 eco mt last summer the side view mirrors have been generally unresponsive to me attempting to move them. I was wondering what fuse is for them/could there be another issue?


Now for some factual information, outside mirrors are always hot unlike the power windows and work with the key in your pocket, door opened or closed. Also appear to be of the worm gear driven type, so cannot be adjusted manually like other vehicles in case the motors do not work. Nothing to do with the door locks. Fuse is located in the underhood fuse/relay box, flipping the cover shows all the fuses and relays and their locations.

Here is the circuit, can you believe just a switch and motors? Nothing to do with the BCM. Some are heated, my 2LT is this way but only works when the rear window defrosters are turned on. Very well possible they are frozen. Other possibilities are a broken wire between the door jam and the door.

Ha, remember the good old days when there was no wires to the doors, but now have convenience items, power windows, locks, mirrors, anti-thief and even speakers, a ton of wires. No convenience no problems, convenience is loaded with problems.

Also can install manual outside windows for 35 bucks each, check rockauto.com, but since they match the color of the car, have to paint them.

Here is the circuit. Just a fuse, combination switch, four motors, and a couple of heaters. They do freeze up.

Not very well designed either, constantly turning my head, in particular when changing lanes, Field of view is way too narrow compared to other vehicles I have owned. Has, way too many blind spots. 

View attachment 187386


----------



## Nathan (Feb 27, 2016)

NickD said:


> Now for some factual information, outside mirrors are always hot unlike the power windows and work with the key in your pocket, door opened or closed. Also appear to be of the worm gear driven type, so cannot be adjusted manually like other vehicles in case the motors do not work. Nothing to do with the door locks. Fuse is located in the underhood fuse/relay box, flipping the cover shows all the fuses and relays and their locations.
> 
> Here is the circuit, can you believe just a switch and motors? Nothing to do with the BCM. Some are heated, my 2LT is this way but only works when the rear window defrosters are turned on. Very well possible they are frozen. Other possibilities are a broken wire between the door jam and the door.
> 
> ...


As for the freezing, it's not that. In the middle of summer last year they were doing the same thing. I don't think it's a severed wire because at points they work for a second or two. I may just buy one off rockauto seeing as I need to replace driver side mirror (someone broke the casing on me) and the pass side is in the right spot. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

*Have any &quot;stupid&quot; questions?*



Nathan said:


> Would I have to replace the whole door panel ?


No, just the switch. Should be able to grab a used one somewhere if they don't sell just the switch. Probably got wet or something at some point.

You may even be able to pop it open and clean the contacts - never actually seen the switch on these cars.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Didn't look far enough, rockauto.com com has the left side outside mirror painted to match, 42 bucks.

Yeah, cleaning switches all the time, sure don't throw away my dirty dishes and not nearly as expensive as a switch. 

Switch ain't that bad.

GM OEM Mirror Switch 13272182 | eBay

$13.57 on ebay with free shipping. 

Click to view larger image and other views 


 










 
 










 
 




[h=1]GM OEM-Mirror Switch 13272182[/h]


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Under the Software Versions Menu screen , there is an option to clear and Reset radio. Would doing so, just reset only your radio settings like the saved favorites, song/artists alerts, AS, and things like that?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

IT ' s a factory reset . Therefore you would reset the to the factory settings that were originally set up for thatt particular unit ..

So no ..you would clear all of the settings that you the operator has changed since ownership . Starks ..


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anyone else with the A/T 1.4 hear what I can only describe as, a short series of electronic hums while first starting the car, putting it into reverse, moving out of a parking space, and then proceeding to slowly drive forward? To me, it sounds like a small electric motor or almost like what a moving surveillance camera would sound like if it was panned to one side, stopped, and then panned to the other side. 
For the record, I'm not talking about the ABS system check that we all hear at about 11/12 mph. Thanks guys!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Does anyone else with the A/T 1.4 hear what I can only describe as, a short series of electronic hums while first starting the car, putting it into reverse, moving out of a parking space, and then proceeding to slowly drive forward? To me, it sounds like a small electric motor or almost like what a moving surveillance camera would sound like if it was panned to one side, stopped, and then panned to the other side.
> For the record, I'm not talking about the ABS system check that we all hear at about 11/12 mph. Thanks guys!


Probably. Sound like this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJZNwTpipuU


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Probably. Sound like this?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJZNwTpipuU


Nah, I can't say it really sounds like that, although I haven't had the windows down when it happens. Mine doesn't sound like it would be loud enough to hear from the outside like yours is. Maybe I can try to capture the sound on my phone, but I'm not sure it'll be loud enough, although it's certainly noticeable. My wife also took note of the noise while we were exiting the restaurant parking lot last night. 

What does yours sound like with the windows closed? Mine only seems to began once I put the car in reverse. My sound is more of a low pitched series of short electric motor buzz/groan type sounds lasting for like 1-2 seconds, stopping, and then another 1-2 seconds of buzz.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Starks8 said:


> jblackburn said:
> 
> 
> > Probably. Sound like this?
> ...


My car makes the buzzing sounds from the video when the brake is pressed, I always hear it in drive thrus, when the window is up I don't hear it. 

As for the other sound, I hear more of a quick squeak when putting the car into reverse, and into drive (from park).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Faint buzz from inside the car, but I think the manuals also activate the pump less as I almost never hear it. 

Putting the car into reverse with your foot on the brake is one of the things that will activate the little pump, and as you might recall, the switch that does so was the subject of a recall at one point since they wouldn't activate the pump and people wouldn't have vacuum assist and therefore braking power at high idle or on a cold engine.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I didn't know the Cruze had a vacuum pump. I will have to see if I can hear it on mine. Where is it located?

I haven't noticed any strange sounds on mine, except that it sounds like the turbo waste gate opens and releases a loud whoosh a few seconds after starting to drive. Does it every time, even when I am just idling along in a parking lot.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Near the brake booster and fluid reservoir.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ever been up in a hundred foot high corrugated steel tower with a rock crusher on top? After awhile, those minor noises don't bother you. If this isn't enough, try raising ten kids. 

All turbos with vacuum assisted power brakes have a vacuum pump, not much of a vacuum with a 35 psi power boost. Is buried under your coolant recovery tank. Also has a vacuum operated switch, that you can see to your left of it. But only when in turbo boost.

Wife complained about a very minor engine appearance cover rattle, so I put a piece of weather strip under it. Have to keep the old gal happy. If I really want to make her happy, would put a piece of weather strip in my mouth.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

"Have to keep the old gal happy. If I really want to make her happy, would put a piece of weather strip in my mouth."

I know to keep my old gal happy I don't call her old gal. lol


----------



## Nathan (Feb 27, 2016)

jsusanka said:


> "Have to keep the old gal happy. If I really want to make her happy, would put a piece of weather strip in my mouth."
> 
> I know to keep my old gal happy I don't call her old gal. lol


Hopefully she's now a member! Haha


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Well never to her face, but she knows she is getting old, old saying is, it beats dying, and a very good sport. We share 14 grandkids together and likes being called grandma. Sill looks darn good in a bikini, couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Faint buzz from inside the car, but I think the manuals also activate the pump less as I almost never hear it.
> 
> Putting the car into reverse with your foot on the brake is one of the things that will activate the little pump, and as you might recall, the switch that does so was the subject of a recall at one point since they wouldn't activate the pump and people wouldn't have vacuum assist and therefore braking power at high idle or on a cold engine.


So if it is the Cruze's vacuum pump, are these sounds normal and just a indication of it working and doing its job, or something I need to be worried about? Remember how I recently complained about experiencing a really stiff brake pedal in the mornings when the car is parked and sits overnight. I also notice that sometimes when backing out of my parking space that slants slightly down, it'll sometimes roll forward when in reverse and I have to quickly step on the gas to avoid it going forward into the sidewalk curb. Could there be a connection there?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> So if it is the Cruze's vacuum pump, are these sounds normal and just a indication of it working and doing its job, or something I need to be worried about? Remember how I recently complained about experiencing a really stiff brake pedal in the mornings when the car is parked and sits overnight. I also notice that sometimes when backing out of my parking space that slants slightly down, it'll sometimes roll forward when in reverse and I have to quickly step on the gas to avoid it going forward into the sidewalk curb. Could there be a connection there?


All of those are normal.

Vacuum bleeds down when parked for long periods - stiff brake pedal. I don't step on the brake to start mine, so idk if it does that or not.

Rolling forward in reverse - torque converters don't "grab" as much as they used to in the 90's-early 2000's at engine idle speeds in almost all cars these days. This reduces the load on the engine when stopped and saves fuel. Can be annoying though, because it's a weird sensation for an automatic to roll.


----------



## TheTempest (Apr 12, 2016)

Here is a stupid question; I'm bypassing my intake resonator today. I know absolutely nothing about cars. If I decide to put a CAI on later, does that reduce/hide the blow-off valve/turbo sound, compared to just the bypass?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Will get more noise and even warmer less dense air, way oversized for that super tiny 1.4L engine. Would be just happy keeping the air filter clean.

You also will lose the maximum protection for your MAF, turbo, IAT sensors, and throttle body rain water could get in causing corrosion and malfunctions.

A real necessary mod is adding splash or rather stone shields to your Cruze, if you don't would get stone chips clear back to the rear bumper. Some mods are necessary.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> All of those are normal.
> 
> Vacuum bleeds down when parked for long periods - stiff brake pedal.


So sitting overnight would be classified as park for a long period of time to cause this to happen?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Probably. Sound like this?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJZNwTpipuU



So, I had a late night run to Mcdonald's the other night and while sitting in the empty parking lot, I took some video of the noise(s) I told you I was hearing and it does kinda sound like this when my window is down. I'll try to upload the videos of both the interior and exterior noises that seem to be coming from this vacuum pump. Even if this noise if normal, is there a way to tell its operating like it should? My 2015 shouldn't need the vacuum switch recall should it? I'm guessing if this vacuum pump noise is normal, every cruze owner has or will experience this noise at some point?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, my 2012 would engage the pump (audible) every time I applied the brake pedal and that is the design.....it restores the vacuum lost every time the brake is applied.

You and I likely operate the car in a similar fashion....ie, no radio, no blower, no nothing till I've backed out and am now in drive and on my way.
As a result, I'd hear all the riff raff going on.....vacuum pump, ABS self test, whatever......just the car saying good morning I guess.

Regarding the 'In drive, rolling backwards still' thing.......that is because the trans is in the 'partial nuetral' because you are stopped with the brake applied. When you put it in drive, it still is in the partial nuetral and rolls back till the trans recognizes the brake has been released.
This one caught me napping a few times, with the first time being a 'What was that all about' thought process.

Rob


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Robby said:


> You and I likely operate the car in a similar fashion....ie, no radio, no blower, no nothing till I've backed out and am now in drive and on my way.


Haha, BINGO! We must be kindred souls, haha/jk! But yes, I purposely have everything off so that I can hear all the sounds this car makes so that I can become familiar with them and know when new ones seem to surface that weren't there early on. It also helps me come here and ask questions about if these sounds are normal or not. I still need to figure out what the noise is coming from under and around the trunk area of the car that seems to be audible when I'm backing out of my parking space in the morning. Any suggestions on how I can maybe use a Gopro to capture the sound?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Early diagnosis will help save you in the long run.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> So, I had a late night run to Mcdonald's the other night and while sitting in the empty parking lot, I took some video of the noise(s) I told you I was hearing and it does kinda sound like this when my window is down. I'll try to upload the videos of both the interior and exterior noises that seem to be coming from this vacuum pump. Even if this noise if normal, is there a way to tell its operating like it should? My 2015 should need the vacuum switch recall should it? I'm guessing if this vacuum pump noise is normal, every cruze owner has or will experience this noise at some point?


Hey Starks, 


Very sorry for this! If you need any assistance bringing this to the dealership's attention, we would be happy to help! Feel free to send us over a private message and we can certainly look into this more. Looking forward to your response! 


Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Starks,
> 
> 
> Very sorry for this! If you need any assistance bringing this to the dealership's attention, we would be happy to help! Feel free to send us over a private message and we can certainly look into this more. Looking forward to your response!
> ...



Hey Patsy, I certainly need to touch bases with you. What would be the best way to contact you directly?


----------



## Nathan (Feb 27, 2016)

Starks8 said:


> Hey Patsy, I certainly need to touch bases with you. What would be the best way to contact you directly?


Private message


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, ever get into an argument with that lady locked up in your radio when trying to make an outgoing call?

It worthless, either do it her way, or no way, she will get nasty and hang up on you.


----------



## Gattstacks (Jan 20, 2016)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask but I've been meaning to find some info on this little black box that came with my 2014 Cruze. When I got the car from the previous owner it came with this small little fuse-box looking thing attached to the panel used to access the actual fuses inside of the car. However, when you pop the lid off, the cable coming from the mystery box just kinda runs back into the back of the fuse box. The top part of the box is actually a little knob that you can turn but I have no idea what it actually does nor do I know the purpose for it even being there. The previous owner, who got the car in an auction, also had no clue as to what it was when I asked him about it. 

Hopefully somebody can help me out with some info or educated guesses.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gattstacks said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask but I've been meaning to find some info on this little black box that came with my 2014 Cruze. When I got the car from the previous owner it came with this small little fuse-box looking thing attached to the panel used to access the actual fuses inside of the car. However, when you pop the lid off, the cable coming from the mystery box just kinda runs back into the back of the fuse box. The top part of the box is actually a little knob that you can turn but I have no idea what it actually does nor do I know the purpose for it even being there. The previous owner, who got the car in an auction, also had no clue as to what it was when I asked him about it.
> 
> Hopefully somebody can help me out with some info or educated guesses.
> 
> ...


I bet that car was a rental and that box is a GPS and/or remote kill. I would take it in to a GM dealership and have them remove it.


----------



## Gattstacks (Jan 20, 2016)

obermd said:


> I bet that car was a rental and that box is a GPS and/or remote kill. I would take it in to a GM dealership and have them remove it.


That actually makes a lot of sense. Thank you. I'll see if GM could do anything about it and remove the thing at the least.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Gattstacks said:


> That actually makes a lot of sense. Thank you. I'll see if GM could do anything about it and remove the thing at the least.



Looks like that cable going to that box is a two wire power cord, more than likely picking up ground and 12V from behind the fuse panel. Fuse panel does have two rather weak tabs on it, can be press to move this panel out so you can see where these wires are connected to.

Just about the only thing behind that panel are power lines.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Looks like that cable going to that box is a two wire power cord, more than likely picking up ground and 12V from behind the fuse panel. Fuse panel does have two rather weak tabs on it, can be press to move this panel out so you can see where these wires are connected to.
> 
> Just about the only thing behind that panel are power lines.


This would lead credence to my suspicion that it's a remote kill system. If the main fuse box's connection to power or ground has been removed and this inserted it would be very easy to disable the car remotely.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> I bet that car was a rental and that box is a GPS and/or remote kill. I would take it in to a GM dealership and have them remove it.


Maybe. But the one's we've seen reported usually have box on the windshield. In part to get a GPS and cellular signal, and part to show indicators that your car has been disabled for non-payment. Since it's just a knob with no lights, I think it's something else. You'd have to see what else it tied into to make a guess.

If it was for lights/siren, the original owner may have disabled it but not removed it completely.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> This would lead credence to my suspicion that it's a remote kill system. If the main fuse box's connection to power or ground has been removed and this inserted it would be very easy to disable the car remotely.


Have to admit to not seeing anything like this before. Sure is a very small box that looks like it has a potentiometer in it and two leads held on by a couple of rusted dry wall screws, those are taking up space inside of the box. Also what appears to be two cover screws, what's inside of that box?

If a potentiometer, not much room left for anything else, and where is it wired to? Could be wired as a rheostat for some kind of dimmer, but way to small for any appreciable power. What about power to those two auxiliary cigar lighter plugs?

Seen a lot of crazy stuff added to vehicles from people that don't know what they are doing. If it is a rheostat, is it wired in series with one of the fuse box power leads? Where is the knob for that shaft?


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

Incoming stupid question lol.

Is the Cruze considered a coupe or sedan?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jaye3rd89 said:


> Incoming stupid question lol.
> 
> Is the Cruze considered a coupe or sedan?


"A *coupé* (US *coupe*) (from the French past participle *coupé*, of the infinitive couper, to cut) is a closed two-door *car* body style with a permanently attached fixed roof, that is shorter than a saloon (US sedan) of the same model, and it often has seating for two persons or with a tight-spaced rear seat."

More commonly a coupe is a two door, sedan a four door vehicle. How many doors does your Cruze have? My 88 Supra is a coupe with a rear seat, just has two very wide doors. As was my 04 Cavalier, Chevy called it a sports coupe. On two occasions over an eight period we had passengers in the rear seat so wife insisted on getting a four door sedan, but this is all the Cruze makes in the US at this time.


Coupe has two doors less to worry about, two less door locks, two less power windows, two less wire harnesses between the doors and the jams that can break, just more problems. But then she says the grandkids, actually prefer taking them in my Supra, a heck of a lot easier to tie down baby car seats in that car.


----------



## Kesakabeth (Apr 24, 2016)

I bought a 2012 Chevy crude 3 months ago recently my check engine light came on. I had the code read and it's the MAP sensor and the 3000, 90 day warranty has already expired. I am not knowledgeable about emissions in vehicles and just need to know what I should do.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Kesakabeth said:


> I bought a 2012 Chevy crude 3 months ago recently my check engine light came on. I had the code read and it's the MAP sensor and the 3000, 90 day warranty has already expired. I am not knowledgeable about emissions in vehicles and just need to know what I should do.


You are not the only one, can't think about one friend or family member that knows anything about the mechanics or the electronics inside of these things. Heck not even the dealers understand the electronics.


----------



## Seaon09 (Apr 27, 2016)

I just recently purchased a 2014 chevy cruze 16k kms on it. When i first drove the car i felt acceleration lag but a week later i feel no acceleration lag at all. Is something wrong with the car?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Seaon09 said:


> I just recently purchased a 2014 chevy cruze 16k kms on it. When i first drove the car i felt acceleration lag but a week later i feel no acceleration lag at all. Is something wrong with the car?


More than likely sat on the lot too long with a near empty fuel tank, moisture can get in through the carbon canister through the open vent valve. Apparently not very much in your Cruze, driving it got rid of it, some vehicles won't even start at all. 

FAA has a regulation where you must top off your plane before parking it, so no moisture cannot build up. How much gas was in your Cruze when you purchased it?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Gattstacks said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask but I've been meaning to find some info on this little black box that came with my 2014 Cruze. When I got the car from the previous owner it came with this small little fuse-box looking thing attached to the panel used to access the actual fuses inside of the car. However, when you pop the lid off, the cable coming from the mystery box just kinda runs back into the back of the fuse box. The top part of the box is actually a little knob that you can turn but I have no idea what it actually does nor do I know the purpose for it even being there. The previous owner, who got the car in an auction, also had no clue as to what it was when I asked him about it.
> 
> Hopefully somebody can help me out with some info or educated guesses.
> 
> ...


Could be an aftermarket alarm system. The pot might adjust the vibration/motion sensor. My dealer had installed an alarm system and wanted me to pay for it when I bought the car. I didn't pay for it so they deactivated it, but left it in the car. I removed it. It had a small box similar to that in the same place, and another box wired into the BCM harness. I was very annoyed when I discovered that they had messed with the BCM harness. 

Here is what it looked like after I removed it. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/96634-karr-alarm-finally-removed.html


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Gattstacks said:


> View attachment 191002
> View attachment 191010
> View attachment 191018


That knob looks like a bass volume control knob, part of an aftermarket amp. More likely the previous owner removed the amp so its not even hooked up.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

spacedout said:


> That knob looks like a bass volume control knob, part of an aftermarket amp. More likely the previous owner removed the amp so its not even hooked up.


*@Gattstacks I second this, looks like any old amp bass knob...same flat cord style and everything.*


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Nov 5, 2015)

How can I tell if my car is Euro or USA specs I'm getting new breaks soon and I see there are 2 different sizes based off that. its a 2012 LS 6speed MT


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GOODBYNAAIR said:


> How can I tell if my car is Euro or USA specs I'm getting new breaks soon and I see there are 2 different sizes based off that. its a 2012 LS 6speed MT


Where was it made.


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Nov 5, 2015)

IDK I got it used I would guess its a USA spec car I live in MD and got it in MD and Its made By GM. Most likely it was made in China like everything else lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GOODBYNAAIR said:


> How can I tell if my car is Euro or USA specs I'm getting new breaks soon and I see there are 2 different sizes based off that. its a 2012 LS 6speed MT


You bought it in the US - US Specs. You bought it in Europe - EU Specs.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Should I stop using 93E0 and switch to 91/93 E10? Would there be any benefits to my MPG and/or performance in making such switch? I have been putting in strictly 93E0 since the second tank after it's purchase, so would any harm be done by making the switch to using Top Tier 91/93E10 gasoline? 

I'm always projected to get in the mid 400 miles per tank, but the most I've gotten out of a tank of gas is 388 miles with about 51 miles until empty. I would like to find a way to see 400-410 miles to a tank of gas before having a gas light come on if possible. Any suggestions or input? I drive a 2015 LTZ RS. Thanks!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Starks . 2 things ...if you would prefer to save a few dollars by all means pump 89 octane .

Have you checked the spark plug gaps todate ?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> Sup Starks . 2 things ...if you would prefer to save a few dollars by all means pump 89 octane .
> 
> Have you checked the spark plug gaps todate ?


Sup Brian! I might go with 89 during the winter months but for the warmer months I think I'll be sticking with the higher octane fuel. Yupp, I had the dealership set them all to 0.28 when I did the first oil change at around 1,500 miles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

E10 won't get you more MPG but it may run better in the summer.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> E10 won't get you more MPG but it may run better in the summer.


Can you explain to me why? What is it about ethanol that our turbo engines would like compared to using E0 fuel, especially in the summer? Along with hearing about the better performance and mpgs E0 fuel is suppose to provide, doesn't gas with ethanol in it cause damage to your car's engine over time?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ethanol helps combat ping or preignition along with the increased octane number. My experience has been that E10 runs a little better in that regard than E0, but you will get less mpg on it. 

Ethanol will not damage a modern engine designed for it. Don't use it in your yard equipment or old cars and you'll be just fine.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Ethanol helps combat ping or preignition along with the increased octane number. My experience has been that E10 runs a little better in that regard than E0, but you will get less mpg on it.
> 
> Ethanol will not damage a modern engine designed for it. Don't use it in your yard equipment or old cars and you'll be just fine.


Provided you are lucky enough to get a good mix. I must not be very lucky. If you think E10 is bad for fuel economy, try E85, son tried that in his E-85 capable vehicle, said never again.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> Provided you are lucky enough to get a good mix. I must not be very lucky. If you think E10 is bad for fuel economy, try E85, son tried that in his E-85 capable vehicle, said never again.


E85 capable cars make some great power on it though.


----------



## 72specialized (Apr 24, 2016)

My stupid question or move? I removed the rear chev badge just because I hate it and low and behold there is a hole in the truck under the badge. Any good ideas on what to do?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I had a 2008 Chevy Impala with Auto start, When I used the auto start feature, If it was cold outside, then the heater would turn on and if it was hot outside then the a/c would turn on so it would be cool by the time you get in the car.

I noticed my girlfriend's 2014 cruze 2lt does have the auto start feature as well but it does not automatically turn on the a/c or heater depending on the weather, is this not available? 

I tried going into the car settings but that did not help


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Ethanol helps combat ping or preignition along with the increased octane number. My experience has been that E10 runs a little better in that regard than E0, but you will get less mpg on it.
> 
> Ethanol will not damage a modern engine designed for it. Don't use it in your yard equipment or old cars and you'll be just fine.


Preignition is not the problem with low octane fuels, and can be dealt with, just retard the spark, but then your combustion cycle is shorter with reduced fuel economy. Real problems is detonation where the heat of compression ignites the fuel on the compression stroke.

But this can also be dealt with, just lower the compression ratio, but again, both performance and fuel economy will suffer. Another way to deal with detonation is direct fuel injection, no fuel in the mixture, when that piston goes up, it won't ignite the fuel. When the fuel is ignited by compression, the piston still wants to go up, but that detonation, causes it to go down again.

But this is not the only problem, other problem is heat of combustion, leaded fuels solved this by using lead, to cool that temperature down to 2,100*F where unleaded is more in the 2,700* range that burns holes in the piston and burns up the exhaust valves. One proposal for this was to make the engine out of ceramics that can take the heat, but this is a no-no with the EPA, that high heat generates NOx's polluting the air we breathe.

So the solution is to leave exhaust in the combustion chamber from the previous cycle, up to 30%, so that 1.4 L is more like a 1 liter engine.

Other really important factor with doing all these things is the economy of manufacture and the weight of the engine, a heavy engine can handle a lot more heat, but far more expensive to produce. Our vehicles are in the throwaway class, do take a bit more effort in designing say a farm tractor or even a semi, definitely in a ship engine. Jet aircraft can go 25,000 hours without an overhaul, at 550 mph, that is around 14 million miles.

What's the difference between real gasoline and ethanol? Ethanol is highly corrosive so more corrosion proof materials have to be used. For E10 just a little, for E85 a heck of a lot more. But very similar to acids, using 100% acids for cleaning goes a lot quicker, even 10% acids will clean, but takes a heck of a lot longer, so time is also a factor.

Leave E10 in a vehicle with just a little corrosion protection over time it will corrode costing major repairs, but then dealing with consumer throwaway products, so who cares, except the consumer, trade it in for a new one.

Key in designing a new engine is knowing what kind of fuel its intended to use and optimizing the design for that particular type of fuel. But when they start changing the kinds of fuel you can purchased, this is when you start running into major problems.

But the solution is very simple, just trade it in for a new one. Consumer automobiles are indubitably in the throwaway class.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> E85 capable cars make some great power on it though.


And if you can tune a vehicle _solely_ for E85 - even moreso.

My buddy's '88 Mustang runs E85 (Megasquirt 5.0L) - and the power difference between gas and E85 with the appropriate tuning makes a _huge_ difference.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

txcruze26 said:


> I had a 2008 Chevy Impala with Auto start, When I used the auto start feature, If it was cold outside, then the heater would turn on and if it was hot outside then the a/c would turn on so it would be cool by the time you get in the car.
> 
> I noticed my girlfriend's 2014 cruze 2lt does have the auto start feature as well but it does not automatically turn on the a/c or heater depending on the weather, is this not available?
> 
> I tried going into the car settings but that did not help



Hey txcruze26,

I wanted to reach out to you in regards to your girlfriend’s 2014 Cruze. On page 189 of the Owner’s Manual it states that the system will use the driver’s previous settings to heat or cool the inside of the vehicle. Please feel free to send us a private message if you have any additional questions or concerns with her Cruze. We would be happy to help!

Kindly,

Cristina Y
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

MP81 said:


> And if you can tune a vehicle _solely_ for E85 - even moreso.
> 
> My buddy's '88 Mustang runs E85 (Megasquirt 5.0L) - and the power difference between gas and E85 with the appropriate tuning makes a _huge_ difference.


Going back to a distributor with a fixed advance curve and a carb with fixed jets? These could be tuned, but todays stuff, a microcontroller took over this task with MAS, IAS, anti-knock sensors, O2 sensors, variable valve timing, etc. Still have EGR and PCV in reality do the job of putting crap back into the engine.

O2 sensors are exceptionally stupid, fouled injector or spark plug, duh, the engine is running lean, better enrich it with the consequence of burning up the cat, more problems, more money. Have to stay on top of all these things.

Kind of fuel you put in these things makes a world of difference in both performance and economy.


----------



## berkah (Jun 2, 2016)

,,


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

72specialized said:


> My stupid question or move? I removed the rear chev badge just because I hate it and low and behold there is a hole in the truck under the badge. Any good ideas on what to do?


Ha, wife made the same comment, what would you rather look at, that Chevy icon or a couple of holes. I feel it does look a lot better than that stupid Toyota symbol.

Looking at vehicles in Italy, found some interesting stuff, but not a name anywhere, all icons. Thought we got away from Egyptian symbols.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So I just received my monthly diagnostic report from Onstar and it has alerted me that I have a license plate lamp malfunction. 

I switched the OEM license plate light bulbs a few months ago to the Diode Dynamics 194 HP3 Pure White bulbs. However, I've never had a problem with them and I never received any alerts about them up until now. Both lights are still fully working and they both match in brightness and everything. 

Any idea(s) about what could possibly be going on with my license plate bulbs to warrant getting this notification despite them both working?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Push that blue button on yer rearview mirror Starks and ask On Star what's Up with the Notification about yer license plate lights ..











The End .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> So I just received my monthly diagnostic report from Onstar and it has alerted me that I have a license plate lamp malfunction.
> 
> I switched the OEM license plate light bulbs a few months ago to the Diode Dynamics 194 HP3 Pure White bulbs. However, I've never had a problem with them and I never received any alerts about them up until now. Both lights are still fully working and they both match in brightness and everything.
> 
> Any idea(s) about what could possibly be going on with my license plate bulbs to warrant getting this notification despite them both working?


The current draw is too low, causing the car to report the lights not working. Contact Diode Dynamics for assistance on this.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Occasionally, while reading through various posts about an issue someone is having, I'll see a reply from "Chevy Customer Care" offering to assist. Has anyone contacted and actually received satisfaction from one of these posts?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Philb said:


> Occasionally, while reading through various posts about an issue someone is having, I'll see a reply from "Chevy Customer Care" offering to assist. Has anyone contacted and actually received satisfaction from one of these posts?


I have, twice. Once before I was promoted to a site moderator and once since then. A lot of other members have also posted getting good results only after CCC got involved. For some reason our Chevy Customer Care staff seems to be able to get dealerships off their collective duffs and fix cars. It's unfortunate that GM has to provide this level of back end support but that's the single biggest drawback to the franchised dealership model we have. For some unknown reason our Chevy Customer Care staff can get things done that the call-in number in the owner's manual can't.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> The current draw is too low, causing the car to report the lights not working. Contact Diode Dynamics for assistance on this.


Ok. Thanks! I'll see if next month's Onstar diagnostic report shows this again and if it does I'll contact DD. That following day when I contacted Onstar about the license plate bulb notification, they could no longer find anything after running the test on my car and said everything was good to go.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Was this the first month you had the DD lights? If so it may have been a transient while testing the install.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I have them, but I no longer have OnStar. Otherwise, the car hasn't complained that they're out (do they normally?)


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> Was this the first month you had the DD lights? If so it may have been a transient while testing the install.


Nah, I've had them in since like March I think, if not sooner.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Nah, I've had them in since like March I think, if not sooner.


So much for that thought then.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Speaking about transient. What is with j these days. .
We need to Vote.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> Speaking about transient. What is with j these days. .
> We need to Vote.


Oh yeah...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> Speaking about transient. What is with j these days. .
> We need to Vote.


There, yeh happy now?


----------



## taylorajm (Jul 4, 2016)

Perfect thread for this;

I recently bought a 2016 Cruze LT, and also had a chance to test-drive the 2016 Limited. The only thing I liked more on the Limited was the easier Tiptronic shifting style, instead of the +/- buttons. Any chance they could up/downgrade the shifter on the regular Cruze to that style?


----------



## Jesse.moreira06 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey , I currently have a 1.4t ltz RS and i wanted to add a dual exhaust system but i cant seem to find any diffuser that fits the rs package so im starting to think their isnt any, so what if i purchased a regular eco bumper and swaped it out? and then put the diffuser? 

or does anyone have a better idea? im not crazy about the look of the exhaust tip just hangging underneath poken out, it kinda looks like it doesnt belong their, not trying to offend anyone who has done this mod to their cruze RS just my personal opinion on it.

thanks in advance btw im new to this haha:th_salute:


----------



## mountain_cruze (Jul 13, 2016)

does anyone know where the fuse for the front bumper defuser is because the check ingine light comes on when u take it off and i wanna pull the fuse to the bumper blinkers if i can does anyone know if it is possible


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mountain_cruze said:


> does anyone know where the fuse for the front bumper defuser is because the check ingine light comes on when u take it off and i wanna pull the fuse to the bumper blinkers if i can does anyone know if it is possible


Are you asking about the ECO shutters? If so, the control circuit for this is part of the fuel pump - you don't want to pull that fuse.


----------



## mountain_cruze (Jul 13, 2016)

no if you take the front bumper off at the bottom in the middle is a electric defuser and if u take it off the chek engine light comes on and want to pull fuse to front bumper parts (temp, bumper blinkers defucer thing)


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I went to the local body shop after work today and got a verbal estimate on fixing the damage I have on my RS side skirt and lower passenger door from possible road debris. He quoted me $150. 

My question is, if I get this shop to fix it and pay out of pocket for it is this something that can/will go on a carfax report? 

Also, the front part of my RS skirts (mainly the driver's side) aren't flush with the car due to what looks like bent fenders. It came like this when purchased and I would like to get it addressed as well. Because workmanship/bodywork issues are covered under B2B, which I still have, can I get this fixed at no charge at this same body shop or do I need to use a Chevy dealership's body shop in order to get this repair done for free under warranty?


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Starks8 said:


> I went to the local body shop after work today and got a verbal estimate on fixing the damage I have on my RS side skirt and lower passenger door from possible road debris. He quoted me $150.
> 
> My question is, if I get this shop to fix it and pay out of pocket for it is this something that can/will go on a carfax report?
> 
> Also, the front part of my RS skirts (mainly the driver's side) aren't flush with the car due to what looks like bent fenders. It came like this when purchased and I would like to get it addressed as well. Because workmanship/bodywork issues are covered under B2B, which I still have, can I get this fixed at no charge at this same body shop or do I need to use a Chevy dealership's body shop in order to get this repair done for free under warranty?


"Doesn't the body shop report the repairs from the accident to Carfax? Usually not. The majority of body shops don't report any records to Carfax at all, and when they do, it'll say something like "Vehicle serviced. Front bumper, fascia, headlights, grille, and Johnson rod replaced." What it doesn't say is "Accident Reported." Carfax reports this as a repair, not an accident."
Re: How Carfax works, and why you should take it with a grain of salt


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Starks8 said:


> I went to the local body shop after work today and got a verbal estimate on fixing the damage I have on my RS side skirt and lower passenger door from possible road debris. He quoted me $150.
> 
> My question is, if I get this shop to fix it and pay out of pocket for it is this something that can/will go on a carfax report?
> 
> ...


it won't show up, I hit a deer and no police report and turned into my insurance and had $4400 in repairs and it didn't show up, kinda think car fax is a joke. This was on my 14 Eco 6 speed


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not sure is this is a stupid question, but certainly a nebulous one and definitely in the gray area after reading our state statues on the definition of a "totaled" vehicle. All based on that very inaccurate, Edmunds, NADA, Kelly Blue book value of the car that doesn't even cover the precise condition of a vehicle nor all the options a vehicle can be equipped with.

Brakes according to our safety laws are good if the pad thickness is such, the wear indicator is not touching the rotor. Tires are good provided there is just tad of thread above the wear marks. Check engine light has to be off when the vehicle is sold, nothing said if it goes on the instant you drive it off the lot.

Much is based on the insurance adjuster, if you vehicle books out at say $20,000.00, and the repair cost is $19,999.99 is not totaled and repairable, but is totaled if the repair cost is $20,000.01 and a salvage title must be issued. But if vehicle is older, how much older, who knows, has the option of calling a vehicle totaled if the cost of repairs exceeds 70% of the value of the vehicle. So for a 500 buck book value, if the repair costs exceed 350 bucks, can call it totaled and a salvage titled must be issued. 

But it seems like this only applies if the vehicle is in a so-called accident with some kind of impact by another vehicle, not tree falling, hail damage, or even if a deer runs into your vehicle. The rules apply the same way whether you are a victim of a drunk driver or the drunk driver himself, all based on book value.

Only advantage of being a victim, you are not fined nor do your insurance rates of up, but sure are screwed to the wall if your vehicle is totaled.

I would call your repairs cosmetic. But wish I could sue somebody for salt damage, if we get 8 inches of snow, the plow doesn't even come through, but the salt truck comes and dumps tons of salt on it, so you are driving through slushy salt water getting into every crevice in your vehicle.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> I went to the local body shop after work today and got a verbal estimate on fixing the damage I have on my RS side skirt and lower passenger door from possible road debris. He quoted me $150.
> 
> My question is, if I get this shop to fix it and pay out of pocket for it is this something that can/will go on a carfax report?
> 
> ...




Some states do not require the insurance companies to report automobile claim activity.......this is why Carfax and the like cannot be safely used as purchass criteria......this also presents the possibility of a vehicle repaired in a 'no report' state relocated to a 'report required' state.
It would show a clean report.

Your original question, Starks 8.........if you are paying out of pocket there is no insurance company payout.....so, no report regardless of state the car was repaired in.
Body shops are not required to report any activity........only insurance companies in specific states are required.


Regarding the side skirt fitment.......I don't think I've seen two Cruze's with front fenders that fit flush at the rocker junction.
Hardly noticeable on the units without the side skirts, and increasingly noticeable on those with the skirts and lighter colors due to the change in contrast.
In looking at the way the fender bottoms are flanged to meet the rocker, and bolted at those flanges, I see no way to adjust without actually bending the rocker flange.

I suspect the gap may be intentional though.......if the fender edge contacts the rocker at the seam in any way rust will soon follow.

Any color but white wouldn't show the gap as badly......bummer.

Rob


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Robby said:


> Regarding the side skirt fitment.......I don't think I've seen two Cruze's with front fenders that fit flush at the rocker junction.
> Hardly noticeable on the units without the side skirts, and increasingly noticeable on those with the skirts and lighter colors due to the change in contrast.
> In looking at the way the fender bottoms are flanged to meet the rocker, and bolted at those flanges, I see no way to adjust without actually bending the rocker flange.
> 
> ...


That's weird because on all the RS's I've seen the front fenders fit flush at the rocker junction. I've intentionally looked at RS's sitting on dealer lots (taken pictures) as well as pictures on the internet to see if I can spot the same fitment issues that I'm having and I haven't found any. 

My biggest concern besides it being a eyesore and seemingly not the way it's suppose to be, is the fear that this gap could get bigger from the winter where water could get there, freeze, thaw, and refreeze again. I don't know if that is reality but it's certainly a concern of mine along with rust forming in this gapping from the inside portion of this section. 

You state that the only way you think it can be fixed it to bend the rocker flange. Do you mean the flanged portion of the front fended? Because that's where this issue seems to stem from in my opinion. Also, would the whole RS side skirt need to be unbolted and then the flanged portion of my driver's side front fender bent into place? Although I might leave it alone it certainly isn't something I shouldn't possibly see if it can be corrected since it would fall under B2B warranty coverage. I'm just really OCD about stuff like that, lol!

Here are a few pictures of my passenger side side skirt fitment (first row) along with some pictures of ones I've taken of RS's on the local dealer lot and others I've found on the internet for comparison sake (second row).


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Hmmm,

Those cars in the photos are the best I've seen.....so it can be done.

Ask the dealer (use those photos) and ask the body shop for an opinion as well.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Why are calculator and computer numeric keypads exactly the opposite of what's on a telephone?

Just keyed in a phone number I know by rote on my computer numeric keyboard looking at my screen, what in the heck is that?

Also hate when they give phone numbers as words, like 1-800-GET-LAID, takes me forever to find those letters on the keyboard.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Why are calculator and computer numeric keypads exactly the opposite of what's on a telephone?
> 
> Just keyed in a phone number I know by rote on my computer numeric keyboard looking at my screen, what in the heck is that?
> 
> Also hate when they give phone numbers as words, like 1-800-GET-LAID, takes me forever to find those letters on the keyboard.


Isn't that 1-900-GET-LAID?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

obermd said:


> isn't that 1-900-get-laid?



Haha!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> Isn't that 1-900-GET-LAID?


Ha, forgot all about blocking 900 numbers, four sons are raised, all married with kids, and stricter than I was in raising their own kids. Even worse today with all this crap on TV and on the internet.

Ha, even met a gal working for one of those 900 phone companies, was big fat and ugly, but sure had a sexy voice over the phone.


----------



## GeneralDriver (Aug 2, 2016)

Kinda stupid, but anyway... Would the 1.8L SE Cruze benefit anything by filling it with premium gas? 
I've heard the 1.4 turbo likes it. Since the 1.8 is NA, I'm not sure if it'd make any difference, but here it is, stupid question.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GeneralDriver said:


> Kinda stupid, but anyway... Would the 1.8L SE Cruze benefit anything by filling it with premium gas?
> I've heard the 1.4 turbo likes it. Since the 1.8 is NA, I'm not sure if it'd make any difference, but here it is, stupid question.


Possibly - my son's LS MT benefits. I suspect this is something you'll have to test for yourself.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does it hurt the 1.4's engine and/or transmission to use cruise control when going up and down mountains, or does it do more harm *not* to use cruise control which I'm guessing leaves the engine and transmission hunting for and changing gears constantly? 

I'm asking because I have recently moved and now have an 80-mile round commute to and from work which involves going over and down the side of what's known as "Afton Mountain." I have been making this new trip for a couple weeks now and I don't want to use cruise control when encountering the climb and decline of this mountain if it indeed causes harm to the engine and/or transmission. Thanks!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Does it hurt the 1.4's engine and/or transmission to use cruise control when going up and down mountains, or does it do more harm *not* to use cruise control which I'm guessing leaves the engine and transmission hunting for and changing gears constantly?
> 
> I'm asking because I have recently moved and now have an 80-mile round commute to and from work which involves going over and down the side of what's known as "Afton Mountain." I have been making this new trip for a couple weeks now and I don't want to use cruise control when encountering the climb and decline of this mountain if it indeed causes harm to the engine and/or transmission. Thanks!


Whenever I hear of Afton, I think of this place:

The Inn At Afton | C'ville Images

https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Hotel_Re...ews-The_Inn_at_Afton-Waynesboro_Virginia.html

Cruise control is meant to be used. If it wasn't, there'd be a caution in the owner's manual.


----------



## Matty513 (Sep 6, 2016)

My 2014 Cruze key fob doesn't have a remote start button but my car just started while I was playing around with the buttons! Does anyone know the button sequence to start my car without a remote start button?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Whenever I hear of Afton, I think of this place:
> 
> The Inn At Afton | C'ville Images
> 
> ...



That would be the exact place and mountain I'm speaking of my friend. It's a **** shame what it's turned into. So how exactly do you know about Afton?


http://www.c-ville.com/ruins-afton-mountain-eyesores-along-scenic-byway/


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> That would be the exact place and mountain I'm speaking of my friend. It's a **** shame what it's turned into. So how exactly do you know about Afton?
> 
> 
> The ruins of Afton Mountain: Eyesores along a scenic byway


This place has a bit of a worldwide cult following, thanks to the Internet. I first heard about it two years ago. I'd love to visit it - but these days I'm pretty much limited to the Acela and the northeast corridor.

@*Eddy Cruze* knows about this place too.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Does it hurt the 1.4's engine and/or transmission to use cruise control when going up and down mountains, or does it do more harm *not* to use cruise control which I'm guessing leaves the engine and transmission hunting for and changing gears constantly?
> 
> I'm asking because I have recently moved and now have an 80-mile round commute to and from work which involves going over and down the side of what's known as "Afton Mountain." I have been making this new trip for a couple weeks now and I don't want to use cruise control when encountering the climb and decline of this mountain if it indeed causes harm to the engine and/or transmission. Thanks!


I use cruise control everywhere and have been since my first car in 1985. Factory integrated cruise controls actually reduce the amount of transmission work while climbing and descending. The only time you might want to cancel cruise is when you need to use engine braking during steep descents, but this isn't to protect the engine/transmission so much as to override the computer's desire to remain in the highest gear to maintain the set speed.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> The only time you might want to cancel cruise is when you need to use engine braking during steep descents, but this isn't to protect the engine/transmission so much as to override the computer's desire to remain in the highest gear to maintain the set speed.


I've noticed that the Cruze's cruise control will use some engine braking to maintain speed. 

I can't think of any way that using the cruise control would cause any harm - as long as you don't cruise into the back of someone else!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tomko said:


> This place has a bit of a worldwide cult following, thanks to the Internet. I first heard about it two years ago. I'd love to visit it - but these days I'm pretty much limited to the Acela and the northeast corridor.
> 
> @*Eddy Cruze* knows about this place too.


Nice! 

You guys should definitely come visit, although there isn't much to look at these days. You could always come for a taste of Gourmet Popcorn on Afton Mountain from Virginia's Best Mobile Popcorn Stand, which is actually really really good! King's Gourmet Popcorn Afton VA

Also, besides being where the Blueridge Parkway and the Skyline Drive meet which will offer you great hiking, biking, and drive scenery, the Swannanoa Palace is just a short 5-minute drive away. Swannanoa Palace - Virginia Is For Lovers


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So, for awhile now I've noticed that in the mornings when I leave for work and the engine has warmed up and I've been driving for a good 10-15 minutes that out of nowhere my HVAC system will make a strange noise that sounds like a mini Rain Stick (yes, the musical instrument) was been turned upside down and the next thing I know it feels like the A/C switch has been turned on because it will suddenly blow out really cold air for a bit as if the A/C was activated.

And then whenever it feels like it (usually 30 sec - 1 min later), it will suddenly stop and the air blowing out of the vents goes back to the temperature it was set at (62 degrees). I always have my air temperature dial set to 62 degrees with fresh air coming in on my drives to work in the mornings. This generally would happen around twice during my old route to work before moving a couple weeks ago. 

Any idea what in the world could be causing this to happen and if it's something I should get checked out and be concerned about? Could it be a bad temperature sensor or something? Maybe it's normal? I have also noticed that a 62-degree setting without the A/C on really doesn't offer any coolness of air unless it's early in the mornings before the heat and humidity come out to play in the late spring and summer months.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> So, for awhile now I've noticed that in the mornings when I leave for work and the engine has warmed up and I've been driving for a good 10-15 minutes that out of nowhere my HVAC system will make a strange noise that sounds like a mini Rain Stick (yes, the musical instrument) was been turned upside down and the next thing I know it feels like the A/C switch has been turned on because it will suddenly blow out really cold air for a bit as if the A/C was activated.
> 
> And then whenever it feels like it (usually 30 sec - 1 min later), it will suddenly stop and the air blowing out of the vents goes back to the temperature it was set at (62 degrees). I always have my air temperature dial set to 62 degrees with fresh air coming in on my drives to work in the mornings. This generally would happen around twice during my old route to work before moving a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Any idea what in the world could be causing this to happen and if it's something I should get checked out and be concerned about? Could it be a bad temperature sensor or something? Maybe it's normal? I have also noticed that a 62-degree setting without the A/C on really doesn't offer any coolness of air unless it's early in the mornings before the heat and humidity come out to play in the late spring and summer months.


Turn off AQS. Humidity control.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Turn off AQS. Humidity control.



No AQS button on the 2015's. I was somewhat disappointed to learn when the Cruze was refreshed that it wouldn't have the AQS button/functionality anymore. Now, I/we just have a useless plain black button there where it was at in the earlier model Cruzes. Any other ideas?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> No AQS button on the 2015's. I was somewhat disappointed to learn when the Cruze was refreshed that it wouldn't have the AQS button/functionality anymore. Now, I/we just have a useless plain black button there where it was at in the earlier model Cruzes. Any other ideas?


Are there configurations for it in the climate settings menu?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Are there configurations for it in the climate settings menu?


Nope.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

My car makes a creaking sound that seems to come from the rear, and happens when the rear suspension is moving, like over a speedbump at low speed. 
If I were to guess, I'd say it sounds like a bushing, but it's hard to tell. I'm going to hit the dealer with this problem at my next scheduled oil change. 
Ever heard of this?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> My car makes a creaking sound that seems to come from the rear, and happens when the rear suspension is moving, like over a speedbump at low speed.
> If I were to guess, I'd say it sounds like a bushing, but it's hard to tell. I'm going to hit the dealer with this problem at my next scheduled oil change.
> Ever heard of this?


Rear sway links?


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Tomko said:


> Rear sway links?


Maybe. It's really hard to tell where it's coming from exactly. Sometimes it sounds like it's coming from the body, other times, from the suspension. Fortunately, the condition is easy to replicate for the dealer.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

They advertise an oil change and a lube job, okay, you changed the oil, but did you lube my vehicle?

We don't have to, you don't have any zerk fittings.

Your are the expert dealer, did you read your shop manual? Every oil change, with all those rubber bushings, you are suppose to spray all of those with silicone, and you don't need zerk fitting for this. Rust forms on the steel and they can squeak like crazy.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

NickD said:


> They advertise an oil change and a lube job, okay, you changed the oil, but did you lube my vehicle?
> 
> We don't have to, you don't have any zerk fittings.
> 
> Your are the expert dealer, did you read your shop manual? Every oil change, with all those rubber bushings, you are suppose to spray all of those with silicone, and you don't need zerk fitting for this. Rust forms on the steel and they can squeak like crazy.



God, back here in the spring when I was trying to identify the noise coming from my rear when backing out in the mornings, you would have thought I had asked the service tech to spread his cheeks and lift his sack, the way he gave me all these excuses as to why he couldn't go through and lube my bushings for me to see if that was the culprit. 

Chevy's horrible, incompetent, and lazy service departments are enough to make me likely never buy Chevy again!


----------



## Qman (Sep 10, 2016)

I have a 2013 Cruze. A message comes up when I start the engine saying the AC has turned off due to high engine temp. The temp gage reads cold even after I had driven for awhile. The cooling fun runs all the time. Could this be a thermostat problem?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Qman said:


> I have a 2013 Cruze. A message comes up when I start the engine saying the AC has turned off due to high engine temp. The temp gage reads cold even after I had driven for awhile. The cooling fun runs all the time. Could this be a thermostat problem?


Yes, or there's no coolant actually in it...


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Qman said:


> I have a 2013 Cruze. A message comes up when I start the engine saying the AC has turned off due to high engine temp. The temp gage reads cold even after I had driven for awhile. The cooling fun runs all the time. Could this be a thermostat problem?


Have you had any cooling system work done recently. Radiator hose replaced, radiator flushed, etc.?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Qman said:


> I have a 2013 Cruze. A message comes up when I start the engine saying the AC has turned off due to high engine temp. The temp gage reads cold even after I had driven for awhile. The cooling fun runs all the time. Could this be a thermostat problem?


Ambient and engine temperatures sensors are two different sensors. Have a rather costly IR thermometer that compensates for various reflectors, pointing at the base of the themostat provides an independent means of knowing whether you are having coolant overheating problems or that your ETC is defective. If the temperature is normal, like 221*F at the base of the thermostat, the ETC could be the problem, and if reading high, most likely shorted.

Diagnostic time, about a minute if you know what you are doing. Unfortunately, the Cruze manual does not tell the resistance of the ETC versus temperature. Just tell you to replace it with a known good one.


----------



## Qman (Sep 10, 2016)

I have a question about my 2013 Cruze. There is a message that says the AC is turned off due to high engine temp. This message is displayed when I first start the engine. The temp gage reads cold even after it has been running for awhile. I know the engine isn't hot. What could cause this.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Qman said:


> I have a question about my 2013 Cruze. There is a message that says the AC is turned off due to high engine temp. This message is displayed when I first start the engine. The temp gage reads cold even after it has been running for awhile. I know the engine isn't hot. What could cause this.


Your description is that of a car almost out of coolant.....investigate before running any longer.

Rob


----------



## nvsws6 (Sep 16, 2016)

Qman said:


> I have a question about my 2013 Cruze. There is a message that says the AC is turned off due to high engine temp. This message is displayed when I first start the engine. The temp gage reads cold even after it has been running for awhile. I know the engine isn't hot. What could cause this.


This happened to me, and my 2007 Chevy Tahoe, it was a fail safe when I accidentally turned it on without the MAF hooked up. Have you tried clearing your ECM/PCM? (Unplug the battery for 5 minutes)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you cut off and brake check a self driving car, who is responsible if it crashes into you?


----------



## GLORIA (Oct 19, 2016)

Could I get some help here please? I had my 2011 Cruze into the shop last week to have repairs done...They installed new thermostat with complete housing, plastic tube from top of housing to throttle plate and bleed cooling system. $ 500 Later and today there is smoke coming from under the hood. Here are some pics I took. Can anyone tell me whats going on and if it could of been something the shop had done? Please help, I hate spending more money on this car.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

GLORIA said:


> Could I get some help here please? I had my 2011 Cruze into the shop last week to have repairs done...They installed new thermostat with complete housing, plastic tube from top of housing to throttle plate and bleed cooling system. $ 500 Later and today there is smoke coming from under the hood. Here are some pics I took. Can anyone tell me whats going on and if it could of been something the shop had done? Please help, I hate spending more money on this car.
> View attachment 209146
> View attachment 209154
> View attachment 209162
> ...


You have a suggestion on your other post.

Avoid asking the same question on multiple threads.....

Rob


----------



## nvsws6 (Sep 16, 2016)

"If you cut off and brake check a self driving car, who is responsible if it crashes into you?"

You are.


----------



## galiciavic13 (Sep 27, 2015)

So I got a 14' 1.4l Eco, I have driven it to Big Bear, CA Mountains etc. But there is always this one (specific) hill that triggers high rev on my car. As I approach the downhill on the freeway 101FWY my car downshifts and revs the to 4-5k RPM. No matter if I drop my speed to 30 mph. Ones I hit straight away it will takes about little over half a mile to shift back.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

galiciavic13 said:


> So I got a 14' 1.4l Eco, I have driven it to Big Bear, CA Mountains etc. But there is always this one (specific) hill that triggers high rev on my car. As I approach the downhill on the freeway 101FWY my car downshifts and revs the to 4-5k RPM. No matter if I drop my speed to 30 mph. Ones I hit straight away it will takes about little over half a mile to shift back.


Hello galiciavic13,

I'm sorry to hear you're having trouble with your Cruze. Are you planning on making your servicing dealership aware of this concern? If so, I would be glad to connect with them on your behalf and review this further. Our team is available via private message and would need your VIN, mileage, contact information, and dealer name to get started.

Thanks!

Jasmine 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## adoomy (Oct 30, 2016)

Here's my stupid question...

On a car with disc rear brakes, the rears engage when lifting the handbrake. But what about a car with drums in the rear (like my Eco)? Do the drums perform the same function or is another mechanism at play?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

adoomy said:


> Here's my stupid question...
> 
> On a car with disc rear brakes, the rears engage when lifting the handbrake. But what about a car with drums in the rear (like my Eco)? Do the drums perform the same function or is another mechanism at play?


Yes, the drums act as the parking brake as well.

Some disc brake cars have drums inside a little "hat" on the rotor for the emergency brake.


----------



## lemon (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello everyone, I have a "stupid" question, but first some details. 

I picked up a 2017 Cruze LT with the 1sd package, it also has the 7" mylink stereo (i'm not sure if this is relevant info but none the less). I connected my phone (samsung Galaxy S6) to the stereo using bluetooth (the same way as in my 2013 cruze LT) and when I press the voice command button the radio screen goes to a screen showing a keypad and an option to select for my contacts and call history, after that I hold the voice command button on the steering wheel then the voice command box flashes quickly on the stereo screen and the music stops playing and then disappears just as quick as it appeared and the music comes back on (I'm sorry if it isn't explained well, i'm not sure how else to phrase it.)

So my question is, does anyone know what is going on with it or how to resolve it?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

lemon said:


> Hello everyone, I have a "stupid" question, but first some details.
> 
> I picked up a 2017 Cruze LT with the 1sd package, it also has the 7" mylink stereo (i'm not sure if this is relevant info but none the less). I connected my phone (samsung Galaxy S6) to the stereo using bluetooth (the same way as in my 2013 cruze LT) and when I press the voice command button the radio screen goes to a screen showing a keypad and an option to select for my contacts and call history, after that I hold the voice command button on the steering wheel then the voice command box flashes quickly on the stereo screen and the music stops playing and then disappears just as quick as it appeared and the music comes back on (I'm sorry if it isn't explained well, i'm not sure how else to phrase it.)
> 
> So my question is, does anyone know what is going on with it or how to resolve it?


iPhone user here; that brings up Siri for me. Should do the same (google now or voice command) with an Android I would think. Is that turned on on the settings on your phone?


----------



## lemon (Dec 9, 2016)

I tried turning S-Voice on after I sent that question, the voice command pops up now and I was able to call home. Does it not operate off bluetooth anymore the same way the 13 cruze did in that I didn't need to have data on to make a phone call?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

lemon said:


> I tried turning S-Voice on after I sent that question, the voice command pops up now and I was able to call home. Does it not operate off bluetooth anymore the same way the 13 cruze did in that I didn't need to have data on to make a phone call?


You know, I'm not sure. It might still work that way if you hit the phone icon on the radio. And when Bluetooth isn't connected, the car itself has all kinds of voice functionality. I do kinda wish it would default to that instead of Siri, though. 

The voice command thing in my 12 was completely and totally useless. Telling it to call ANYONE usually resulted in the car dialing the wrong person entirely.


----------



## lemon (Dec 9, 2016)

Ya I got fed up with that in the 13 and just programmed the contacts into the car, it took awhile but it was worth it to avoid the frustration and yelling at the car to call someone. When I disconnect blue tooth and I press the button for the voice controls it sends me into the Onstar commands. The paperwork for the car says that I can control my phone and radio with voice control but I haven't found it yet.

Maybe i'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> You know, I'm not sure. It might still work that way if you hit the phone icon on the radio. And when Bluetooth isn't connected, the car itself has all kinds of voice functionality. I do kinda wish it would default to that instead of Siri, though.
> 
> The voice command thing in my 12 was completely and totally useless. Telling it to call ANYONE usually resulted in the car dialing the wrong person entirely.


14 was a little better when they integrated SIRI.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a stupid question I noticed that the trans in both the 17 Cruze sedan and hatchback are both built in USA but the engine in the hatchback says built in Mexico are there any difference between the two engines?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I have a stupid question I noticed that the trans in both the 17 Cruze sedan and hatchback are both built in USA but the engine in the hatchback says built in Mexico are there any difference between the two engines?


Same engine, but I'm not sure where it's built.

GM is building the SGE engines in several factories around the world. They use the same parts physically, but are assembled in different locations.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Same engine, but I'm not sure where it's built.
> 
> GM is building the SGE engines in several factories around the world. They use the same parts physically, but are assembled in different locations.


They build the engines in Toluca and Flint. Flint Engine South built the previous 1.4/1.4T as well - real cool plant to tour, if you get the chance.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Same engine, but I'm not sure where it's built.
> 
> GM is building the SGE engines in several factories around the world. They use the same parts physically, but are assembled in different locations.


I wonder if there be any reliability differences between the two?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone like the new Sunbirst Orange color?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

lemon said:


> Hello everyone, I have a "stupid" question, but first some details.
> 
> I picked up a 2017 Cruze LT with the 1sd package, it also has the 7" mylink stereo (i'm not sure if this is relevant info but none the less). I connected my phone (samsung Galaxy S6) to the stereo using bluetooth (the same way as in my 2013 cruze LT) and when I press the voice command button the radio screen goes to a screen showing a keypad and an option to select for my contacts and call history, after that I hold the voice command button on the steering wheel then the voice command box flashes quickly on the stereo screen and the music stops playing and then disappears just as quick as it appeared and the music comes back on (I'm sorry if it isn't explained well, i'm not sure how else to phrase it.)
> 
> So my question is, does anyone know what is going on with it or how to resolve it?


Hello lemon, 

We regret to hear about this voice command concern with your new Cruze. Have you contacted our Infotainment Customer Support team yet? They are highly trained and uniquely qualified to address all Infotainment related inquiries. Their number is (855) 478-7767 and they are available Monday through Saturday from 8 a.m. to 10 p.m. EST. If they are not able to assist, please send us a private message and we would be more than happy to look into other options for you. 

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a stupid DIC question. Just bought a 2014 Cruze 1LT, and set the DIC for trip/fuel. The bottom row displays three things: The gear I'm in (left corner), the odometer (bottom-center), and on the bottom-right, a letter- sometimes "N", sometimes "S". What does the letter in that bottom-right corner mean?? It's not in the manuals!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Compass ... north, south, east, west


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you! That was driving me crazy!

I feel silly now....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

hydrophonic said:


> Thank you! That was driving me crazy!
> 
> I feel silly now....


Don't, if you drove an older car before that, how would you know.Besides, this is the stupid question thread ;>).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have my own stupid question: I was Cruzen another thread - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...6-official-lowered-cruze-photo-thread-25.html
and they are talking about "corners". (#246 & #249) Any idea what they mean? The two people in that conversation have not been online in quite sometime or I would just ask them.


----------



## Abaaba (Jan 5, 2017)

I have my own stupid question:

Where can I find repairs manual for 2012 1.6 Cruze? All the manuals I found on the net are for 1.4 and 1.8 

I am planning on changing both the transmission and engine oils, anyone know what oil specs I need?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Abaaba said:


> I have my own stupid question:
> 
> Where can I find repairs manual for 2012 1.6 Cruze? All the manuals I found on the net are for 1.4 and 1.6.
> 
> I am planning on changing both the transmission and engine oils, anyone know what oil specs I need?


I'm going to assume that meant to say 1.4 or 1.8.

The 1.6 is basically the same engine as the 1.8. They are the same engine family, and almost everything you'd need to use it for will be identical to the 1.8.


----------



## Abaaba (Jan 5, 2017)

yeah it was meant to be 1.8 (I have corrected it now)

Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I'm going to assume that meant to say 1.4 or 1.8.
> 
> The 1.6 is basically the same engine as the 1.8. They are the same engine family, and almost everything you'd need to use it for will be identical to the 1.8.


No, the 1.6 is *not* the same as the 1.8.

Depending on the market it could be a turbo-charged diesel (e.g. Europe) or a turbo-charged petrol motor (e.g. Australia).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> No, the 1.6 is *not* the same as the 1.8.
> 
> Depending on the market it could be a turbo-charged diesel (e.g. Europe) or a turbo-charged petrol motor (e.g. Australia).


Or, in the UK, an underpowered 1.6 non-turbo Petrol based off the same engine family as the 1.8. :1poke:

Diesel is 1.7 or 2.0


----------



## BMcCruze89 (Jan 6, 2017)

How does GM feel about tuning your car? Does it void warranty on your car? Also has anyone got theirs tuned? I must say I expected a little more umph from my. Turbocharged engine. I'm starting to get a hang of it after I come to a complete stop, but not so much while driving. I did come from a 2.0l 2008 Mitsubishi Lancer, but my Cruze has more HP.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BMcCruze89 said:


> How does GM feel about tuning your car? Does it void warranty on your car? Also has anyone got theirs tuned? I must say I expected a little more umph from my. Turbocharged engine. I'm starting to get a hang of it after I come to a complete stop, but not so much while driving. I did come from a 2.0l 2008 Mitsubishi Lancer, but my Cruze has more HP.


not like Apple takes to jail breaking. The tuners here tunes are hidden but you usually take the car back to stock before you go in. No just to "Hide the fact you tuned" but to give them the exact car they gave you to troubleshoot the issues that most likely aren't tune caused. Water pump is a issue that tune is irrelevant if we talking gen 1. The techs are there to trouble shoot a factory car so giving them a catalytic converted deleted car with large injectors and a BNR turbo is gonna be a fun time. Not saying they wouldn't figure it out eventually, GM would ask if the car is modified before they got that far into looking at it and racking up hours trying to guess.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Abaaba said:


> I have my own stupid question:
> 
> Where can I find repairs manual for 2012 1.6 Cruze? All the manuals I found on the net are for 1.4 and 1.8
> 
> I am planning on changing both the transmission and engine oils, anyone know what oil specs I need?


Cheapest actual manual I could find: Haynes

Good Luck!


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

I went to the dealership to get two windows put in after a crazy wind storm, and to get a coolant leak fixed. I followed the advice from the forums and went in knowing what the problem was, and the part # and part description for the water outlet. My service advisor even took me to the tech working on my cruze and looked it up in the system, but only replaced the hose from the reservoir to the water outlet with the newer version. 

I'm now in a different state, but the dang water outlet is leaking all over the place now. I actually overheated driving because I wasn't checking my fluid levels with each gas stop, since I assumed it was fixed. So my stupid question is how can I tactfully tell my new local dealer that I'm not leaving my car overnight without a loaner so they can "diagnose" replacing my water outlet?

Another stupid question.. after the windows got replaced, one door wouldn't electronically lock and unlock, last night I noticed my trunk wouldn't pop up like it used to, I unscrewed the tail light, wiggled it down, and now the door is fixed. I searched the forums, I know the door actuator is finicky, but there's no way the taillight had anything to do with fixing it right?


----------



## XYdadX3 (Dec 8, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone knows what, if anything, is directly behind the firewall here where the green circle is? I want to mount something there so it would be helpful to know what i'm drilling into! Thanks in advance. and thanks to whomever I hijacked the picture from on the coolant smell thread! Assuming success, i'll post pics when done!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

XYdadX3 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows what, if anything, is directly behind the firewall here where the green circle is? I want to mount something there so it would be helpful to know what i'm drilling into! Thanks in advance. and thanks to whomever I hijacked the picture from on the coolant smell thread! Assuming success, i'll post pics when done!
> View attachment 222234


Not the firewall......that's the front wall of the air plenum.
Air is channeled to the HVAC inlet from left to right and the wiper motor and linkage live there.

Remove the wiper arms and the plastic cover to look inside.

Rob


----------



## XYdadX3 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks. I'll take a look before I drill! Waiting on some toys from Amazon tomorrow...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nescafe said:


> I went to the dealership to get two windows put in after a crazy wind storm, and to get a coolant leak fixed. I followed the advice from the forums and went in knowing what the problem was, and the part # and part description for the water outlet. My service advisor even took me to the tech working on my cruze and looked it up in the system, but only replaced the hose from the reservoir to the water outlet with the newer version.
> 
> I'm now in a different state, but the dang water outlet is leaking all over the place now. I actually overheated driving because I wasn't checking my fluid levels with each gas stop, since I assumed it was fixed. So my stupid question is how can I tactfully tell my new local dealer that I'm not leaving my car overnight without a loaner so they can "diagnose" replacing my water outlet?
> 
> Another stupid question.. after the windows got replaced, one door wouldn't electronically lock and unlock, last night I noticed my trunk wouldn't pop up like it used to, I unscrewed the tail light, wiggled it down, and now the door is fixed. I searched the forums, I know the door actuator is finicky, but there's no way the taillight had anything to do with fixing it right?


As far as the loaner, all you can do is ask, but do it nicely as no one likes an @$$. The dealer that you take it to with certain exceptions, should see what has already been serviced. Just come prepared with your information you dug up and bring it out if you need to. Let them tell you yes or no first. Now this is only based on personal experience and there are a number of different dealer employees on the forum that may shoot me out of the water, but until they chime in, that's my $.02 worth.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Would a cold air intake benefit a turbo car ? 

On one hand, the air flows through a turbo, being heated up almost instantly, on the other hand if it's colder when it goes in, one could assume it'd be colder when it comes out.. but I would imagine the air to approach high temp regardless, rendering cold air intakes useless on a turbo car, but I dont KNOW 

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Chevy_Country said:


> Would a cold air intake benefit a turbo car ?
> 
> On one hand, the air flows through a turbo, being heated up almost instantly, on the other hand if it's colder when it goes in, one could assume it'd be colder when it comes out.. but I would imagine the air to approach high temp regardless, rendering cold air intakes useless on a turbo car, but I dont KNOW
> 
> ...



Cooler air is denser so, yes, cooler air would increase the efficiency of the turbo.

For the most part, all vehicles, Cruze included, pull intake air from inside a front fender, one of the best sources to pull ambient air.

Rob


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Robby said:


> Cooler air is denser so, yes, cooler air would increase the efficiency of the turbo.
> 
> For the most part, all vehicles, Cruze included, pull intake air from inside a front fender, one of the best sources to pull ambient air.
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob! I've been scratching my head on that one for a little while now lol

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cooler air = denser air = more power - requiring more fuel.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Cooler air = denser air = more power - requiring more fuel.


Yea I just wasn't sure if it'd just get heated in the turbo thus making it hot air anyway, but I guess that was just my skeptical side kicking in! I'm thinking about installing one this summer, thanks!

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> Yea I just wasn't sure if it'd just get heated in the turbo thus making it hot air anyway, but I guess that was just my skeptical side kicking in! I'm thinking about installing one this summer, thanks!


Well it's going to get heated in the turbo regardless, it's just going to be slightly less hot coming out. It still goes through the intercooler as it is, which does the majority of the heat transfer anyway.

You'll want to get a tune - a 1.4T won't benefit from a CAI on its own, as the ECM constantly alters boost depending on vehicle/environment conditions so it makes its desired level of power. If it sees extra air or colder air from adding the intake, it'll simply produce less boost in order to make the power it wants.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Here Is a stoopid question.....Why is that this forum is so slow....??? It seems to me that the regular posters are few and far in between and the casual users are lacking in their contribution to the site. That being said, I really enjoy this site, it has a lot of great user friendly info for the DIY guy. It just seems to lack participation from the people, not that that is a bad thing, but being the Cruze is Chevy's best selling car on the global market I would like to believe that there would be a greater participation from the masses. Is the age gap too great, I see both old and young drivers of these cars, but few middle aged driver. I'm 45 years old...but love to modify my cars, so I come here for info. Am I missing something or is there truth in what I say....? I will admit that even though I visit daily, I do not post as often as I should. Thoughts would be appreciated. THANKS


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

*Have any &quot;stupid&quot; questions?*



MB2014LT2 said:


> Here Is a stoopid question.....Why is that this forum is so slow....??? It seems to me that the regular posters are few and far in between and the casual users are lacking in their contribution to the site. That being said, I really enjoy this site, it has a lot of great user friendly info for the DIY guy. It just seems to lack participation from the people, not that that is a bad thing, but being the Cruze is Chevy's best selling car on the global market I would like to believe that there would be a greater participation from the masses. Is the age gap too great, I see both old and young drivers of these cars, but few middle aged driver. I'm 45 years old...but love to modify my cars, so I come here for info. Am I missing something or is there truth in what I say....? I will admit that even though I visit daily, I do not post as often as I should. Thoughts would be appreciated. THANKS


There's a couple regular responders here, but there's also a lot of activity in this group as sort of an extension of the site if tons of discussion/activity is what you're after. 

There's also the off topic or general discussion group if you want to start a thread.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Well it's going to get heated in the turbo regardless, it's just going to be slightly less hot coming out. It still goes through the intercooler as it is, which does the majority of the heat transfer anyway.
> 
> You'll want to get a tune - a 1.4T won't benefit from a CAI on its own, as the ECM constantly alters boost depending on vehicle/environment conditions so it makes its desired level of power. If it sees extra air or colder air from adding the intake, it'll simply produce less boost in order to make the power it wants.


I'm going to order the BNR in the next few weeks, that's next before the CAI ! Lol thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Why didn't they set the turbo to kick in from around 2500RPM vs 2k rpm on the 1.4 liter?

I presume that the car wastes a lot more fuel with the turbo under load, than not.
For instance, if I keep it steady, at 2k rpm, I can get about 60MPG at 50MPH, but that number drops drastically at only 10MPH faster.
I don't think it has much to do with the increased wind resistance, and more to do with the turbo getting under load.

If the turbo kicked in at 2500RPM, I could do most of my riding (below 60MPH) without the need for turbo to be engaged, and still some good MPG.
Also, a turbo that kicks in way later, should also allow the car to have higher HP (since it's operating range has shifted by 5k RPM).

The turbo on the Cruze boosts engine power from 2k to about 4.5k RPM, after which the engine loses power quickly, as the turbo eats too much power trying to compress the air too much.

At 2.5-5k RPM, the engine would have had to rev 500RPM higher, to get the boost you'd want, but should be much more energy efficient... My 2ct...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ProDigit said:


> Why didn't they set the turbo to kick in from around 2500RPM vs 2k rpm on the 1.4 liter?
> 
> I presume that the car wastes a lot more fuel with the turbo under load, than not.
> For instance, if I keep it steady, at 2k rpm, I can get about 60MPG at 50MPH, but that number drops drastically at only 10MPH faster.
> ...


Drivability. Practicality. It's more of what the consumer wants these days from small turbo engines. And this is far from a sports car that needs a big HP number - it's all focused on the 148 to 177 ft lbs of torque. 

I had a 2.3T that did nothing under 2500 RPM. Incredibly annoying to drive in town with immense turbo lag. 

The 1.4T Cruze has a tiny engine with a tiny turbo that makes for a lot of torque sub 4000 RPM. You can drive around with most of the power you want without hearing the tiny little engine make a whole lot of noise. It was meant to be a quiet, laid back little cruiser. I much prefer the low end powerband to having all my power at 3500-6000 RPM. 

If you want to feel a 1.4T that does nothing with the turbo below 2600 RPM and has a stronger top end, drive a Dart. It's terrible - the displacement has absolutely nothing to give without the turbo to back it up.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I have had my 2011 Cruze ltz auto under a canopy protected from the weather since about October, now that I'm out of the woods with the snow driving I can stop daily driving my truck, I needed spark plugs before I put her away for hibernation, the oil has about 3500 miles on it and is full synetic, now I wouldn't imagine that it would need to be changed but a buddy of mine says it does, any validity to that? 

Coolant, brake fluid, etc are all stock from about 6 years ago should any of that go now too? 

Transmission flushed about 1500 miles and 8 months ago when she hit her 45000 mile mark so hats good too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Alright, fair enough, I guess that was a REALLY STUPID question lol

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No, your oil does not need to be changed.

Coolant is fine (I think replacement is at 100k miles), and as long as your brake fluid is still clear (my Cobalt's is brown - it does not work well), you're good.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Oil is fine. Most synthetics are good for 1 year or a mileage number. So, change it whenever you hit your mileage you usually change at, or by OCtober. Coolant is 5 years or 100k. If it's ever had any cooling system work done to it (water pump), you've probably had a significant amount changed.

Brake fluid SHOULD be changed, as it absorbs moisture. It usually has a 3-4 year lifespan; if you have to brake hard, the water in the fluid will boil. I've actually done it; 0/10 would not recommend.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That reminds me that I should actually change the Cobalt's fluid this year (been meaning to do so that past two years). Have a nice can of sealed ATE Typ 200 sitting on the shelf waiting to go in. The 4T45's engine braking does more half the time than the brakes do. Original numbers matching brake fluid - 10 years and 116k miles, haha


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

MP81 said:


> No, your oil does not need to be changed.
> 
> Coolant is fine (I think replacement is at 100k miles), and as long as your brake fluid is still clear (my Cobalt's is brown - it does not work well), you're good.


Thanks!


jblackburn said:


> Oil is fine. Most synthetics are good for 1 year or a mileage number. So, change it whenever you hit your mileage you usually change at, or by OCtober. Coolant is 5 years or 100k. If it's ever had any cooling system work done to it (water pump), you've probably had a significant amount changed.
> 
> Brake fluid SHOULD be changed, as it absorbs moisture. It usually has a 3-4 year lifespan; if you have to brake hard, the water in the fluid will boil. I've actually done it; 0/10 would not recommend.


Thanks, the brake fluid, and pads were done by dealer before I bought it, seems I have to do coolant, dealer told me when I had transmission flushed I needed to but I thought they were selling me, I'll follow XtremeRevolutions' DIY!

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

ProDigit said:


> Why didn't they set the turbo to kick in from around 2500RPM vs 2k rpm on the 1.4 liter?
> 
> I presume that the car wastes a lot more fuel with the turbo under load, than not.
> For instance, if I keep it steady, at 2k rpm, I can get about 60MPG at 50MPH, but that number drops drastically at only 10MPH faster.
> ...


If you keep it steady at 5k, you're still not boosting. constant speed, 2nd gear, at 5k.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> If you keep it steady at 5k, you're still not boosting. constant speed, 2nd gear, at 5k.


Exactly...not much throttle required to keep it at 5K RPM. I know I sure as **** am not making boost in my Cobalt if I keep it in L (forced 1st or 2nd) at 5K RPM if I don't mat it. And my magic boost maker is belt driven...

Plus...I'm not sure what he's saying...the LUJ makes peak torque starting at 2500 RPM. Then again, nothing that was said makes much sense anyway. The decision to start a cocaine habit carries more logic.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Plus...I'm not sure what he's saying...the LUJ makes peak torque starting at 2500 RPM. Then again, nothing that was said makes much sense anyway. The decision to start a cocaine habit carries more logic.


Starts to build steadily ~2000 RPM in the manual, and yeah, it will hit peak right at 2500. 2500-4000 feels like the sweet spot on a manual.

Auto hits peak torque @ 1850. I don't know that the transmission ever lets it do that, but it is good when it decides to lug in a high gear uphill. Not that the 1st gen Cruze automatic can ever really make up its mind what it wants to do.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

MP81 said:


> The decision to start a cocaine habit carries more logic.


Lmao that made my day, thanks for that





jblackburn said:


> Not that the 1st gen Cruze automatic can ever really make up its mind what it wants to do.


I've always felt the same, it's hard to adjust driving habits to drive more efficiently (in respects to gas mileage and stop and go driving) and it feels like everyone I get in the car it's in a different mood lol

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Is that a normal voltage to see moments after the batter was taken from a battery tender junior? Just took the car out from hibernation lol









11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> If you keep it steady at 5k, you're still not boosting. constant speed, 2nd gear, at 5k.


Most people ride their cars in 5th or 6th gear. 
At those speeds, the turbo starts kicking in at about 2250RPM, depending on the temperature.
If the temps are below 68F, it kicks in around 2k RPM.
If the temps are above 100F, it's closer to 2500RPM.

The only reason why I asked, was that my cruising in 6th gear, at 60MPH, the engine does about 2500RPM, and that's where the turbo is clearly under a light load; while below 2250rpm (~50MPH) it's not under load.
A lot of my riding is at 60-65MPH; thus my MPG goes down.
Compare this to a NAturally aspired 1.8-2.0 liter engine of the Hyundai Elantra, and it is more efficient above 50-55MPH, and the gap widens as speed increases.

The turbo of the cruze is actually choking the engine at speeds over 65MPH, which Chevrolet engineers tried to compensate by installing a DOHC, which kind of extends that peak from ~2.25k - 4.5k RPM.
Above 4.5k RPM the engine really gets choked by the turbo, and MPG suffers horribly from that turbo.

My idea is that by raising where the turbo kicks in (by adjusting the turbo bypass if it has any) from +250 to +500 rpm, the engine will cruise much more economical in ranges of 50-65MPH, as well as gives the car a higher top speed (because it's not choking the engine by too much).
So the boost would happen from 2500-3000RPM to ~5000RPM, which is much closer to where the engine tops out in sixth gear anyway.

The con is that the torque will kick in later. Thus the first 2.5k RPM would be a little sluggish. 
However, the way that the auto gearbox is geared, you hardly ever shift below 3k RPM, unless you want to ride sluggish.
Press the pedal a little deeper, and the gearbox shifts 2 gears up, from 2.5 to 4k rpm.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The turbo won't kick in unless you're into the throttle. Otherwise you'd literally be making boost while cruising on the freeway - that is not the case. 

I'm pretty sure most people don't sit at WOT to cruise at 70 mph on the freeway, unless you're climbing a mountain and refuse to downshift.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> Is that a normal voltage to see moments after the batter was taken from a battery tender junior? Just took the car out from hibernation lol


Yup! 14.7V is the typical voltage a fully charged battery sits at.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Yup! 14.7V is the typical voltage a fully charged battery sits at.


Thanks! I would have thought it would rest at a lower voltage, the battery is about 5 years old lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> Thanks! I would have thought it would rest at a lower voltage, the battery is about 5 years old lol


You kept it on a Battery Tender Jr (I have two of those - one for my Cobalt and one for my Camaro), so it kept it right at the optimal voltage. Those things are the best!


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

MP81 said:


> You kept it on a Battery Tender Jr (I have two of those - one for my Cobalt and one for my Camaro), so it kept it right at the optimal voltage. Those things are the best!


Love it!

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## jerias (Aug 27, 2015)

I previously had a 2015 LS Gen1 with a non-Mylink radio. A volume range of 15-17 seemed to be high enough for general windows-up listening. Now I have a 2017 LT Gen2 with the standard Mylink system and I have to turn up the volume to ~30 to get the same level. Is this a normal difference between the two systems, or something I should get looked at?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jerias said:


> I previously had a 2015 LS Gen1 with a non-Mylink radio. A volume range of 15-17 seemed to be high enough for general windows-up listening. Now I have a 2017 LT Gen2 with the standard Mylink system and I have to turn up the volume to ~30 to get the same level. Is this a normal difference between the two systems, or something I should get looked at?


Sounds normal. Mine has the Bose system, and even still, most of the actual volume is in the upper 3/4 range of the dial. I don't think mine gives me actual numbers as I turn it up, but I generally have it somewhere around 1/4-1/3 volume on a normal day.

If you're listening over Bluetooth, make sure the volume on the phone itself is turned up. At least for iPhones, that impacts the volume of music streamed.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds normal. Mine has the Bose system, and even still, most of the actual volume is in the upper 3/4 range of the dial. I don't think mine gives me actual numbers as I turn it up, but I generally have it somewhere around 1/4-1/3 volume on a normal day.
> 
> If you're listening over Bluetooth, make sure the volume on the phone itself is turned up. At least for iPhones, that impacts the volume of music streamed.


Interesting, I rarely need to turn my Volt (with Bose) up past half. The tweeters sound like **** around or past that volume (depending on the song/source) anyway.

Speaking of the new MyLink - anybody have an idea how to create a playlist using Windows Media Player? All my music has (always) been in WMP, but it'd be great if I could get my playlist from WMP onto my flash drive. I had it on my mp3 player forever, but I kind of made that stop working a couple winters ago...


----------



## jerias (Aug 27, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds normal. Mine has the Bose system, and even still, most of the actual volume is in the upper 3/4 range of the dial. I don't think mine gives me actual numbers as I turn it up, but I generally have it somewhere around 1/4-1/3 volume on a normal day.
> 
> If you're listening over Bluetooth, make sure the volume on the phone itself is turned up. At least for iPhones, that impacts the volume of music streamed.


I should have used relative values to be more clear. The old system was ~25% volume and the new system is closer to 50% (from any source). Still, it seems like this probably isn't too far outside of normal.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's a dumb question...where is the camshaft sensor A, Bank 1 on a Cadillac XLR?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Interesting, I rarely need to turn my Volt (with Bose) up past half. The tweeters sound like **** around or past that volume (depending on the song/source) anyway.


Here's about where the volume is when something good comes on with the windows down. It would probably have been 25-30 out of 45 in my 2012 with the base stereo (although from 35-45 didn't really increase volume there). Don't think Ive gotten it loud enough for it to distort much at all.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MOTO13 said:


> Here's a dumb question...where is the camshaft sensor A, Bank 1 on a Cadillac XLR?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm guessing right there!


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I couldn't find a schematic to save my a$$. Thanks! Ask on the XLR site...crickets. Ask on the Cruze site, answers and information. Much appreciated.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Is there an easy way to get the 12v outlets to be on at all times? Here's my car.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisonortega50 (May 28, 2017)

Got a question:
I have a 2014 Cruze LT with RS package, and it has window visors that came with it from the previous owner. I was wondering if anyone knew how to remove them?


----------



## LexSnowWaves (Apr 20, 2017)

I got mine. You inflate tires to the pressure shown on the tire, right?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

*Have any &quot;stupid&quot; questions?*



LexSnowWaves said:


> I got mine. You inflate tires to the pressure shown on the tire, right?


Look inside your drivers door for recommended pressures for your model. Each trim of Cruze is different based on the tires and wheels installed on it.

Max sidewall pressure will likely result in terrible ride quality.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Different picture, same car, BUT I'M STILL HOPING TO BE TOLD HOW TO MAKE MY 12V OUTLETS BE POWERED AT ALL TIMES.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

turbo96 said:


> Different picture, same car, BUT I'M STILL HOPING TO BE TOLD HOW TO MAKE MY 12V OUTLETS BE POWERED AT ALL TIMES.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Why are you yelling? Use the search engine...here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...y-how-make-12-power-outlets-hot-all-time.html


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Ty

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellcat (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm not sure if this is the best place for this question, but it was definitely stupidity on my part that landed me here.

I got my Chevrolet Cruze a month ago (my first car, ever) and I've already managed to land myself in hot water. While ill-advisedly checking google maps while pulling out of my driveway yesterday, I grazed the bumper on a minivan parked streetside a few doors down from me. Since I had never spoken with this neighbor before, I left contact information and booked. A few hours later, the neighbor texted me a photo of the estimate she had gotten, stating that the bumper is cracked and in need of replacement in addition to three coats of paint, costing a total of $875. After the dizzying rush of panic subsided, I was left with a few questions.

1. Just how much fault should I admit here? The minivan in question is a 2000 Honda Odyssey with dents, scratches, and rust already visible before I came along. I definitely scraped off some paint (from both cars), but given that I was driving around 10 mph it seems dubious that I could do so much damage. I didn't notice any cracks in the bumper at the time, but I was also in a rush and not taking as much stock of the situation as I probably should have.

2. What's the best way to deal with this without filing a claim? As a new car owner with a six-month-old driver's license, I'm already near my financial limit paying for full coverage with a $2k deductible. An accident a month after getting my policy would probably hike up my premiums to the point where I can barely afford to drive.

3. If I'm not filing, how do I settle up without getting scammed? My roommate's advice is to offer the neighbor a choice of me paying the shop directly for the full amount, or me offering her $300-400 cash (which she can either pocket or use to have a relative replace the bumper from a scrapyard), under the assumption that most people would prefer to pocket the cash rather than make cosmetic repairs to a seventeen-year-old vehicle. Can anyone with some experience on this weigh in?

I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hellcat said:


> I'm not sure if this is the best place for this question, but it was definitely stupidity on my part that landed me here.
> 
> I got my Chevrolet Cruze a month ago (my first car, ever) and I've already managed to land myself in hot water. While ill-advisedly checking google maps while pulling out of my driveway yesterday, I grazed the bumper on a minivan parked streetside a few doors down from me. Since I had never spoken with this neighbor before, I left contact information and booked. A few hours later, the neighbor texted me a photo of the estimate she had gotten, stating that the bumper is cracked and in need of replacement in addition to three coats of paint, costing a total of $875. After the dizzying rush of panic subsided, I was left with a few questions.
> 
> ...


Considering a bumper for that vehicle costs under $50 (should it actually need replacing) I'd just offer them some cash. That quote they texted is ridiculous and no way is it correct...it wouldn't even cost $875 for a new bumper to be installed and painted on a much newer Cruze.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Do not admit anything!

Having said that...

I agree with anthonysmith93 except for one thing....you left! Either try and negotiate or maybe 1st take some photos - detailed and bring them to a shop and see IF they will quote you or not. You can also go to the shop she got quoted at and ask some questions. With the photos in hand, see if the tech that quoted her will fill you in. Did she embellish, does he/she personally know them ( and jacked the quote) or did he quote for more than a fascia. Ask how much to straight remove and replace. If it is less than $575 (which it should be), then order this and have it installed - pay cash. After you try and negotiate for much less that is.



Prepainted Fascia


----------



## loveshackle (May 30, 2017)

Although this may not be of any use in this instance, you're a "new" driver, so I'll share. I appreciate that you left contact info. Protect yourself and take a multitude of photos at the instance, before vehicles are moved any further, if possible in the future. This prevents the "victim" from making the damage worse that really occurred to up their recovered amount. She could have taken a sledgehammer to it or the like since all she's probably after (given the age and described condition of the vehicle) is $$$. It's saved my posterior on more than one occasion, especially when blame is being assigned if there's any room for doubt. 

Extraneous Example: I was hit late night in a strip mall parking lot while parked and alone, in the passenger seat, on my laptop using the wifi from a business I was in town to consult. This was before mobile hotspots and Cruzes with 4G, etc. The person practicing "drifting" in the darkened lot told their insurance company we were both moving and I ran into them. The damage photos clearly showed their smashed front fender was "caused" by the passenger fender (behind the tire) of my car, with broken plastic on the ground where I was parked in a clearly marked parking spot, etc. As I was visiting from another state (Regional Manager at the time), I guess the culprit thought he'd get away with it because my car couldn't be inspected by his insurance agent. My scene photos kept my company insurance from being affected.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

All good advice here. 

You are smart NOT to report to insurance, you'll only end up paying more in higher premiums over the long run. You'll also have an at-fault accident on your record for 3 years.

If ultimately all else fails and you must pay the $875 to settle, see if they'll work with you on a payment plan. Personally, I'd find a way to come up with the cash just to get it over with and properly documented.

IMPORTANT: Have them to sign a document/receipt for the money stating the payment is full and final compensation releasing you of any further liability.

Sometimes, especially for neighborhood situations, it's best to just bite the bullet and get it settled.

And finally, know you did the right thing. There are too many people out there that would have just bolted. I for one salute your honor.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hellcat said:


> I'm not sure if this is the best place for this question, but it was definitely stupidity on my part that landed me here.
> 
> I got my Chevrolet Cruze a month ago (my first car, ever) and I've already managed to land myself in hot water. While ill-advisedly checking google maps while pulling out of my driveway yesterday, I grazed the bumper on a minivan parked streetside a few doors down from me. Since I had never spoken with this neighbor before, I left contact information and booked. A few hours later, the neighbor texted me a photo of the estimate she had gotten, stating that the bumper is cracked and in need of replacement in addition to three coats of paint, costing a total of $875. After the dizzying rush of panic subsided, I was left with a few questions.
> 
> ...


Another thing, was their vehicle in the way of your driveway? If that's the case then it's completely their fault, if not then yeah you were right to own up to it.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Is there a way to determine what number my car was produced, it's an early 2011 model so I assume it's a lower number, I read online it's in the vin number the plant and number produced but I don't know how to decode my vin

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Chevy_Country said:


> Is there a way to determine what number my car was produced, it's an early 2011 model so I assume it's a lower number, I read online it's in the vin number the plant and number produced but I don't know how to decode my vin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Mfr date is on the sticker inside the front door


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Mfr date is on the sticker inside the front door


Is there a way to determine how many cruze were produced before mine? So what number mine is out of all cruze made? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Chevy_Country said:


> Is there a way to determine how many cruze were produced before mine? So what number mine is out of all cruze made?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Oh sorry, I read that wrong. That one I don't know. Production probably began late 2010.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Mfr date is on the sticker inside the front door


Where?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Oh sorry, I read that wrong. That one I don't know. Production probably began late 2010.


Thank you though! There a bunch of different sites with how to decode but they all give different answers.. so numot very helpful

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

turbo96 said:


> Where?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The door I believe.......Your photo is the door ring (B pillar) it appears.

Rob


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Bottom inside driver's door shows Mfg Date. Not sure how to determine number on the assy line.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh ty Rivergoer!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Bottom inside driver's door shows Mfg Date. Not sure how to determine number on the assy line.
> 
> View attachment 232114


August, 2014 build........first two characters- 1G 1=USA..Lordstown in this case...G=General Motors.......last eight characters- Model year 'E', check digit- 7, last 6= sequential build number.

Your Cruze is the 499367th unit assembled at Lordstown for the 2014 model year.

Rob


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

"check digit- 7"...what's that all about? 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Robby said:


> Rivergoer said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom inside driver's door shows Mfg Date. Not sure how to determine number on the assy line.
> ...


Wow mine was 323,731st of 2014!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm...I'm guessing that they didn't really split apart the 2016 model year from Gen 1 vs Gen 2 - at least on the count.

Mine was 263273th of the 2016 model year. Build date of 4/16.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

And I call it a 2015.?
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

turbo96 said:


> "check digit- 7"...what's that all about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The 7 designates that it was made in lordstown ohio


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Hellcat (Jun 2, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> IMPORTANT: Have them to sign a document/receipt for the money stating the payment is full and final compensation releasing you of any further liability.


I spoke to an acquaintance with experience in legal administration, and she said the same. Also, advised me to ask to see the vehicle's registration (lest it turn out she was just borrowing it from her friend/boyfriend/grandma/etc.) which I hadn't even considered. She agreed to settle up for $400 in cash, so I think we both made out pretty well. Thanks to everyone who gave advice!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Getting extremely difficult to think of a more stupid question to ask, then those reporters ask during a press conference.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

My atupid qurstion has a quick build up, i was at my brother in laws house, he's got the toys required to work on my ranger so I brought that up.

I put 1911 miles on my cruze 7/27/16-7/27/17, so he pointed out that components on the cruze are going to start to fail due to lack of driving. I don't want to argue that, when it comes to newer vehicles he's way more up to date mechanically than me

My stupid question is what (please don't just say "yeah, drive it more") I can do to prevent certain failures, if some are immenant so be it, but if there's anything I can do I'd love to help it out

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

The number of miles is only part of the equation. If you drove 1911 miles and then parked it for a year it would be entirely different than driving it 36 miles a week on a regular basis.

How frequently are you getting it out and up to driving temp?


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

*Have any &quot;stupid&quot; questions?*



Rivergoer said:


> The number of miles is only part of the equation. If you drove 1911 miles and then parked it for a year it would be entirely different than driving it 36 miles a week on a regular basis.
> 
> How frequently are you getting it out and up to driving temp?


It runs at least every two weeks, sometimes every week, for at least a half hour each time, parks from October/November ish- march/April.

I bought my now daily/work truck in September, so the Cruze will be driven as much as necessary to keep it running well, I estimate the future to bring very low miles very infrequently, maybe 200-300 miles round trip, maybe 2-3 times a year to visit family in NH, VT, and western MA. But that's not to say I can't voluntarily take it every other week like I am now, those are just the planned trips


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Chevy_Country said:


> It runs at least every two weeks, sometimes every week, for at least a half hour each time, parks from October/November ish- march/April.
> 
> I bought my now daily/work truck in September, so the Cruze will be driven as much as necessary to keep it running well, I estimate the future to bring very low miles very infrequently, maybe 200-300 miles round trip, maybe 2-3 times a year to visit family in NH, VT, and western MA. But that's not to say I can't voluntarily take it every other week like I am now, those are just the planned trips
> 
> ...


Ah...winters. I forget about that living in AZ. No snow and never below freezing.

So, my best guess would be to handle similar to boats. Change the oil before winter storage. If you don't want to take it out in the snow, try to start it once a month and let it idle for 5-10 minutes.

For boats, the manual calls for "fogging" the motor if the plan is to let it sit for the winter. Not sure if that is recommended for these cars (with all the sensors).


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Ah...winters. I forget about that living in AZ. No snow and never below freezing.
> 
> So, my best guess would be to handle similar to boats. Change the oil before winter storage. If you don't want to take it out in the snow, try to start it once a month and let it idle for 5-10 minutes.
> 
> For boats, the manual calls for "fogging" the motor if the plan is to let it sit for the winter. Not sure if that is recommended for these cars (with all the sensors).


Unfamiliar with the term, are you saying idling it for a few minutes is fogging, or is that something else entirely, my remote starter runs for 10 mins, so that's an option

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

In general, limited use really is not detrimental.......that is sort of a old wives tale.....with some recommendations.
A bit of personal background here.

I have many cars that all experience very limited use, but do get exercised.....for example: 1995 Impala SS...5700 miles over 22 years.
1996 Impala SS......4000 miles over 21 years.....1997 Silverado....37000 miles over 20 years.....2002 Z-28 (actually a B4C) 3300 miles over 18 years......2007 SRT8 Magnum...7000 miles over 10 years.....2009 Mazda Miata.....3100 miles over 8 years.
My current high miler, a 1992 Mazda Miata...56000 miles over 25 (soon 26) years.

When you have a bunch of cars, none of them accrue much mileage.

But, they still have to have oil changes (annually) and all other services related to time, such as coolant, brake fluid flushing, and tire replacement based on age (I really hate throwing out tires with less than 3000 miles.....but it comes with the game).
Batteries die from old age, even with a tender......I change accessory drive belts because who knows how long will they be serviceable?

For the type of limited use you indicate, to keep things from getting out of hand the car must be out of the elements when not in use and when you do drive it, plan on nothing less than a half hour to dry out the exaust with a fair amount of stops to burnish the brakes of rust.

Out of the elements, service based on time as opposed to miles, and knowing that certain components must be replaced regardless of visible condition, and acting upon it, should provide you with minimum concerns when you do need to operate it.

Rob


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a Subaru Forester that I only drive about every two weeks so I bought a solar battery charger to keep the battery topped off. I keep it plugged in and on the dashboard year round. The battery lasts longer and it really helps with starting.
https://www.amazon.com/ALLPOWERS-Po...497&sr=8-3&keywords=solar+car+battery+charger


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Two different things. 

Idling is just that.

To fog an outboard boat motor, the spark arrestor/filter is removed and an aerosol engine fogger is sprayed into the running motor, then it's quickly shut down. This leaves a thin film (fog) of oil over pistons and cylinders to prevent rust due to lack of use.

As I said earlier, the fogging procedure is for boat motors...it may not apply to the Cruze.

So best not to let the motor sit for months at a time, at least turn it over once in awhile to relubricate the rings and cylinder walls


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Robby said:


> In general, limited use really is not detrimental.......that is sort of a old wives tale.....with some recommendations.
> A bit of personal background here.
> 
> I have many cars that all experience very limited use, but do get exercised.....for example: 1995 Impala SS...5700 miles over 22 years.
> ...


Totally agree, especially with the "out of the elements" part.

As an analogy...an airplane stored out on tie-downs requires much different care than one stored in a hangar. Same with the boat analogy...most of the time boats sit outside.

So a garage makes a big difference.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> It runs at least every two weeks, sometimes every week, for at least a half hour each time, parks from October/November ish- march/April.
> 
> I bought my now daily/work truck in September, so the Cruze will be driven as much as necessary to keep it running well, I estimate the future to bring very low miles very infrequently, maybe 200-300 miles round trip, maybe 2-3 times a year to visit family in NH, VT, and western MA. But that's not to say I can't voluntarily take it every other week like I am now, those are just the planned trips
> 
> ...


During your longer parking sessions, if it is not a PIA, put the car up on stands and cover the tires if they are not in a garage out of the suns path. This will help the tires last a bit longer by taking off the pressure and shielding them from UV degradation.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> During your longer parking sessions, if it is not a PIA, put the car up on stands and cover the tires if they are not in a garage out of the suns path. This will help the tires last a bit longer by taking off the pressure and shielding them from UV degradation.


It's not a pain, I have a canopy I'll be setting up before that 5-6 month period, I can put 4 stand under it to keep it suspended

Thanks for your help and input!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Totally agree, especially with the "out of the elements" part.
> 
> As an analogy...an airplane stored out on tie-downs requires much different care than one stored in a hangar. Same with the boat analogy...most of the time boats sit outside.
> 
> So a garage makes a big difference.


Thank you, very helpful!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Werner1950 (Aug 16, 2017)

So here is a dumb question. What does Gen 1 and Gen 2 refer to? Do these labels apply to only particular years?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Werner1950 said:


> So here is a dumb question. What does Gen 1 and Gen 2 refer to? Do these labels apply to only particular years?


Gen 1 Cruzes are model years 2011 to 2016 (2016 being labeled as the "Cruze Limited"), Gen 2 Cruzes are the current "new" Cruze, model years 2016.5-Present.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

And note that these arbitrary numbers apply only to the US-built Cruze, not the Korean- or Oz-built Cruze.

The Korean Cruze should be considered Gen 0, and the Oz Cruze sort of Gen 0.5, no stupid engineering fails such as those the US-built Cruze had, but some interesting variations in terms of engines and trim levels.


----------



## Werner1950 (Aug 16, 2017)

And how to tell where my Cruze was built?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Werner1950 said:


> And how to tell where my Cruze was built?


North American Cruze is built in Lordstown, Ohio.

A small number of Cruze hatchbacks (and very few sedans) made in Mexico found on US lots.

If its Hecho En Mexico the VIN will start with 3G1.

For more info: 

http://blog.caranddriver.com/trump-...er-lots-although-its-not-exactly-that-simple/


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> North American Cruze is built in Lordstown, Ohio.


Unless it's a Gen 2 hatch and some sedans.

Point of assembly should be on the drivers door sticker for any model Cruzen


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Werner1950 said:


> And how to tell where my Cruze was built?


Are you a US resident ? Likely a Lorton Ohio built model. Mine says on a plaque on the drivers door just above the striker

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Werner1950 (Aug 16, 2017)

Chevy_Country said:


> Are you a US resident ? Likely a Lorton Ohio built model. Mine says on a plaque on the drivers door just above the striker
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I am in Canada. But I checked out how to interpret the VIN number. Yes, my Cruze is from the USA.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Werner1950 said:


> I am in Canada. But I checked out how to interpret the VIN number. Yes, my Cruze is from the USA.


Check the drivers door, but most likely a lordston ohio

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

"Lordston"...so that answers MY stupid question of the day. 

Being 2000 miles away and never been to OHIO, I've often wondered if IT is pronounced LordsTOWN or LordsTON.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Lordstown.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

My 2017 1.4 has never had an oil change. 
What's in the crankcase?
I'm thinking of changing it at 2k miles.


----------



## Werner1950 (Aug 16, 2017)

Somewhere there ought to be a page for newbies to look up acronyms and vocab that are unfamiliar to us.

For instance, you guys keep talking about a bowtie. What the heck is the bowtie?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Werner1950 said:


> Somewhere there ought to be a page for newbies to look up acronyms and vocab that are unfamiliar to us.
> 
> For instance, you guys keep talking about a bowtie. What the heck is the bowtie?


The Chevy badge is a bow tie 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Try googling "chevrolet bowtie"!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Taxman said:


> My 2017 1.4 has never had an oil change.
> What's in the crankcase?
> I'm thinking of changing it at 2k miles.


Comes from the factory with GM DEXOS 1 full synthetic.

I changed mine at 3k but yeah generally good to do the first change a bit early. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Werner1950 (Aug 16, 2017)

turbo96 said:


> Try googling "chevrolet bowtie"!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk



Doh! Of course.. I always tell others "Google is your friend".


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

My rearview mirror will not stay straight or up when I play my music loud it keeps falling down not falling off but falling down does anybody have a solution


----------



## db_2011 (Sep 19, 2017)

I was going to take out the CDV in my 2011 over lunch, pulled the hose, couldn't get the second clip while dripping some fluid, decided to plug it back in and just do it when I get home. 

I only lost a small amount of fluid, 1-2 mL. Now when I do it later, does losing that amount of fluid really impact the clutch response or brake system? I could bleed the clutch, but since it's the same reservoir as the brakes, I would have to bleed them as well. 

I got it about a week ago and don't know what fluid it currently has (I would guess DOT 3).


----------



## Barrybuel (Aug 25, 2017)

is the turbo and blow off sound i have been hearing actually a fake noise? I dont get any of this while in neutural andit happens when i shift at 1500 rpm same as when i shift at 5000 rpm and also each time i let off throttle i get the blow off sound. is there a way to get rid of this if it is indeed a synthesized sound?


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Barrybuel said:


> is the turbo and blow off sound i have been hearing actually a fake noise? I dont get any of this while in neutural andit happens when i shift at 1500 rpm same as when i shift at 5000 rpm and also each time i let off throttle i get the blow off sound. is there a way to get rid of this if it is indeed a synthesized sound?


Do you have a cold air intake? Mine is not “synthesized.” You can the little 1.4L just a suckin’ and a blowin’. There is also no load on the engine when in neutral so it sounds different than when in drive and it is at the floor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Barrybuel said:


> is the turbo and blow off sound i have been hearing actually a fake noise? I dont get any of this while in neutural andit happens when i shift at 1500 rpm same as when i shift at 5000 rpm and also each time i let off throttle i get the blow off sound. is there a way to get rid of this if it is indeed a synthesized sound?


Doesn't build boost in neutral (and there is no load on the engine).


----------



## Abaaba (Jan 5, 2017)

I have chevy cruze 1.6 LT (Europe version), it is got timing belt but does anyone know if the engine is interference or non-interference?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Abaaba said:


> I have chevy cruze 1.6 LT (Europe version), it is got timing belt but does anyone know if the engine is interference or non-interference?


All GM Family 1 engines (1.6, 1.8) are interference.


----------



## Toocruze (Nov 26, 2017)

I have a few stupid questions?How do I read the engine oil dip stick, the owners manual does not explan all the markings on the dipstickWhere can I find the service intervals for the car? The owners manual is thin on information. Says nothing about transmission fluid changes or the timing chain on the 1.4.Anybody know why gm did not put a magnetic drain plug on the manual transmission?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Pull your dip stick out - it's marked and read just like any other dip stick for the past 100 years. GM puts the service intervals in the back of the owners manual. If you have a Gen 1 Cruze download the 2014 service manual and use the severe service schedule. Transmission fluid change should be every 45K miles - use Amsoil Synchromesh for your replacement fluid in the manual transmission and replace the GM fluid at 15K miles. Many of the metals in the Cruze's transmission aren't magnetic, so a magnetic drain plug won't be any more effective than a standard gravity drain.


----------



## Toocruze (Nov 26, 2017)

I didnt get the answer for the oil dip stick but thank you for the rest of the info.The oldest car I owned was an 82 cj7 so I cant vouge for anything older than that. But the other 10 cars I 've owned all have had a similar dip stick that looks nothing like the one in the cruze.Every other car ive owned had either two notches or two holes in the stick. One for low and one for high and to go from the low mark to the full mark was one quart of oil.So tell me how this translates to the cruzes dipstick?Then if you look at the owners manual it gets even more confuising. According to that only the bottom half inch of the dip stick is being uitilized up to the first hash mark.If thats the case and the owners manual is written properly, so does the top mark on the dipstick mean that you put 10qts of oil in the car or something. Thats like putting a 200mph speedometer on a geo metro


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Since I can't quote,

Any where inside hash marks - oil level is "fine". Ideally, you'd want it towards the top.

Anywhere outside is either too low or high.


----------



## Toocruze (Nov 26, 2017)

ok thank you. I don't know if this is going to come out right so between x marks is good and if the oil is in the x marks you are either too low or overfull? (__IxxxI__I__IxxxI------------------------------IO


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Toocruze said:


> ok thank you. I don't know if this is going to come out right so between x marks is good and if the oil is in the x marks you are either too low or overfull? (__IxxxI__I__IxxxI------------------------------IO


Anywhere in the top |XXX| area is considered "full"

Each hole is 1/4 qt

My car is parked on a hill, so it looks low, but you get the idea.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I purchased a “weather proof” car cover, it’s on now and it’s raining, I went to check and the car is covered with what would appear to be humidity build up, the inside of the cover is damp only from the moisture on the car, not from the water soaking through, am I dumb or is this cover leaking? It was aroun 45-50 degrees with on and off showers for the last 8 hours


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Anybody have experience with Chip Your Car” Genuine Performance Parts which has 3 tiers of performance chips that plug into the ODB plug and can increase HP up to 60hp and milage plus 4 - 6 MPG + can be easily removed returning your car back to factory tuned specs without jeopardizing your car warranty. Sounds like a “load” of something to me.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Lamar Banks said:


> Anybody have experience with Chip Your Car” Genuine Performance Parts which has 3 tiers of performance chips that plug into the ODB plug and can increase HP up to 60hp and milage plus 4 - 6 MPG + can be easily removed returning your car back to factory tuned specs without jeopardizing your car warranty. Sounds like a “load” of something to me.


Don't.

BNR or Trifecta. Otherwise don't bother.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

jblackburn - Thanks. Do you have a preference? BNR / Trifecta


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lamar Banks said:


> jblackburn - Thanks. Do you have a preference? BNR / Trifecta


Both are good tunes but it appears BNR has better customer service.


----------



## Cedar (Dec 13, 2016)

So I finally got my new to me cruze home this week. I've yet to drive it, but just trying to familiarize myself with everything.Buying from out of the area I didnt see it in person and the ad didn't mention anything about having factory remote start but I'll take it.
So I know how to  start it via the remote, but what do I do once I get in it to get the car into gear, without shutting it off and restarting? It has push button start, so do I need to move the little cubby and stick the key in there when I remote start??
Also under the hood along the firewall just off center towards passenger side there is a small little box that had water dripping out of it. I popped the lid and it was full of gunk, so cleaned it out best I could before my finger tips froze. Whats this draining? Is this to do with the sunroof?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cedar said:


> So I finally got my new to me cruze home this week. I've yet to drive it, but just trying to familiarize myself with everything.Buying from out of the area I didnt see it in person and the ad didn't mention anything about having factory remote start but I'll take it.
> So I know how to start it via the remote, but what do I do once I get in it to get the car into gear, without shutting it off and restarting? It has push button start, so do I need to move the little cubby and stick the key in there when I remote start??
> Also under the hood along the firewall just off center towards passenger side there is a small little box that had water dripping out of it. I popped the lid and it was full of gunk, so cleaned it out best I could before my finger tips froze. Whats this draining? Is this to do with the sunroof?


Drain is for windshield cowl

Put your foot on the brake and push the start button...dash comes to life and car continues running. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingWarren2 (Dec 2, 2017)

Holden cruze JG CD 2.0L Turbo Diesel :

Has anyone used one of the rather expensive tuning boxes from ebay?

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Power-B...395398?hash=item2cc37e4d06:g:GHUAAOSwZANZeE~Y


----------



## fmeyers (Jan 18, 2018)

Some might think this is a stupid question... My stepdaughter recently got a 2016 Cruz Limited. Since the Gen1 and Gen2 versions were both available in 2016, How do i know which Gen she has?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

fmeyers said:


> Some might think this is a stupid question... My stepdaughter recently got a 2016 Cruz Limited. Since the Gen1 and Gen2 versions were both available in 2016, How do i know which Gen she has?


Limited = Gen 1


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Another easy way to remember it ... "If it looks like a Malibu, it's a Gen 2" but as you already know, you have a Gen 1

Here's a new question though. Does anyone that's gotten rid of a Cruze for "something better" miss their Cruze? For example, I traded my 2012 Eco MT for the 2013 Volt, and although it's fun to drive and gets pretty good combined MPGe/gas ... I really do miss my Eco. (I see obermd finally got a Gen 2 Volt, so I'm curious)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spaycace said:


> Another easy way to remember it ... "If it looks like a Malibu, it's a Gen 2" but as you already know, you have a Gen 1
> 
> Here's a new question though. Does anyone that's gotten rid of a Cruze for "something better" miss their Cruze? For example, I traded my 2012 Eco MT for the 2013 Volt, and although it's fun to drive and gets pretty good combined MPGe/gas ... I really do miss my Eco. (I see obermd finally got a Gen 2 Volt, so I'm curious)


I miss my 2012 ECO MT. I think what I miss the most is the manual transmission but when travelling cross country I also miss the incredible range - over 670 miles from Burlington, CO to St Charles (suburb of St Louis) on a single tank at 70 to 78 MPH. In my daily driving I definitely don't miss is stopping for gas. The demise of my Cruze is at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/32-cruze-owners-other-cars-toys/200930-totalled.html.


----------



## boohoo222 (Mar 1, 2018)

mount your phonograph on shocks and add a power converter,,,there you go.....wait this was supposed to be stupid questions not stupid answers, sorry...hehehe


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

I got one.. How does one actually post a new message?

I can see the "reply to thread" button.. well duh obviously.. But I can't any "post a new topic" button anywhere... Help!..


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

frankh said:


> I got one.. How does one actually post a new message?
> 
> I can see the "reply to thread" button.. well duh obviously.. But I can't any "post a new topic" button anywhere... Help!..


Click on the Red *FORUM* button (upper left) then select the desired sub-forum. 

Once you’re in the sub-forum, click the Black *+POST NEW THREAD* button on the left side about midway down.


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Did the earlier cruzes not have a trunk open button inside the car? My 2017 has it in the driver's door down low. I was reading the earlier posts and it sounded like there wasn't one! Was there one on the remote back then like now? I have to remember to hit the remote twice to open the trunk... I do have the keyless remote with my Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

wildabouthorses said:


> Did the earlier cruzes not have a trunk open button inside the car? My 2017 has it in the driver's door down low. I was reading the earlier posts and it sounded like there wasn't one! Was there one on the remote back then like now? I have to remember to hit the remote twice to open the trunk... I do have the keyless remote with my Cruze.


Gen 1 North American Cruzes did indeed have a trunk release lever inside the car. To get to it you folded down the rear seats and crawled through the trunk and pulled the inside release lever on the trunk lid. 

This actually was one of the complaints about the Gen 1 Cruze, especially when combined with a trunk release latch on the car that would corrode and stop working so you had to use the remote to open the trunk.


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Is there a way to plug in a portable CD player and use the 2017 9 Bose speakers to listen to CDs? I have a lot of CDs I wouldnt mind listening to yet in the Cruze. I did figure out how to Bluetooth my tablet to listen to my mp3s that I store on it. Hoping I don't have to lose CD tech already. My darn 05 mustang ate 6 CDs in it's player, they went with the Stang on trade in for the Cruze!!!!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

obermd said:


> Gen 1 North American Cruzes did indeed have a trunk release lever inside the car. To get to it you folded down the rear seats and crawled through the trunk and pulled the inside release lever on the trunk lid. .



:bowing:


----------



## ccorradino (Feb 23, 2014)

What's with the Star Trek themed profile pics? Was the Enterprise a chevy? And who is the guy with the cigar?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ccorradino said:


> What's with the Star Trek themed profile pics? Was the Enterprise a chevy? And who is the guy with the cigar?


Ron White!

I'd suggest you Youtube search him.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ccorradino said:


> What's with the Star Trek themed profile pics? Was the Enterprise a chevy? And who is the guy with the cigar?


You can thank XtremeRevolution for the Star Trek theme. When he took over as our primary volunteer Administrator he implemented some changes to try to liven up CruzeTalk. This was one of them. Mine are tribbles, and yes, I have actually taken my tribble to Lordstown - it doesn't like rough roads.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Raising my question here because I feel stupid today. 

Got a P0671 code (glow plug #1 fail) this morning. I swear I’ve seen threads about this code here but after numerous searches, I need yer help please? 

Cleared the code with ScanGauge 2 and seems to be running fine. Just curious if there’s more to be concerned about...thanks!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Raising my question here because I feel stupid today.
> 
> Got a P0671 code (glow plug #1 fail) this morning. I swear I’ve seen threads about this code here but after numerous searches, I need yer help please?
> 
> Cleared the code with ScanGauge 2 and seems to be running fine. Just curious if there’s more to be concerned about...thanks!


When the glow plugs are energized by the pcm the return voltage must meet a certain value. If too high (resistance/open) or too low (grounded/partial) a code will set.
The glow plugs are not energized with every start.....this is determined by ambient temp. as well as engine temp........only when determined necessary.

Your cold start this morning evidently required glow plugs energized and the pcm saw a problem and reported same.
Subsequent starts today likely did not require glow plugs so, since you cleared the code no problems will be reported.

If your cold start tomorrow mirrors today's conditions and the glow plug is out of range the code will likely reset.......you know what comes next.

Rob


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Speed bumps... Can the Cruze get over them at all? I'm leary of even going over one so been avoiding them. My oldest son lives in an apt that has some tall speed bumps, tallest I've ever seen and I'm afraid to go to his apt because of them! My 05 mustang made it over them but the Cruze looks lower. Do I need to avoid all speed bumps or can the 2017 sedan Cruze make it over the lower ones? I don't want to be stupid and scrape the bottom of my Cruze!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

It appears from everything I've been able to find, that the ground clearance for a 2018 Cruze is approximately 6.5 inches ... ground clearance on an '05 Mustang as listed by Ford media is approximately 5.7 inches ... so you should be safe to go to your son's apartment.


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks, it sure seems lower than the Stang getting in and out of it...had no idea the Cruze sits higher!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If you're worried, take the speed bump at an angle.


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

How or where do I find the exact assembly date for my 2017 Cruze? I know it's been done at lordstown but not when. Looking at the car sticker they had the car on the lot before it changed owners and names as it has the old owner's name as delivered to.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

wildabouthorses said:


> How or where do I find the exact assembly date for my 2017 Cruze? I know it's been done at lordstown but not when. Looking at the car sticker they had the car on the lot before it changed owners and names as it has the old owner's name as delivered to.


I think if you open a MyChevrolet account you can see it there.


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Okay thanks, since the car is in hubby's name only I will ask him to look since On Star is in his name too on 2 vehicles.

C


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

wildabouthorses said:


> How or where do I find the exact assembly date for my 2017 Cruze? I know it's been done at lordstown but not when. Looking at the car sticker they had the car on the lot before it changed owners and names as it has the old owner's name as delivered to.


Check the driver’s door jamb, should show MFG month & year.


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

What is this odd shaped area between the headlight and grill on the passenger side, none on driver's side? Is it an access door to something? I have a 2017 lt RS Cruze...


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> wildabouthorses said:
> 
> 
> > How or where do I find the exact assembly date for my 2017 Cruze? I know it's been done at lordstown but not when. Looking at the car sticker they had the car on the lot before it changed owners and names as it has the old owner's name as delivered to.
> ...


 all I see is tire info, passenger seating info and Vin number...no dates! The driver door itself has a union made sticker with there union numbers...


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

wildabouthorses said:


> all I see is tire info, passenger seating info and Vin number...no dates! The driver door itself has a union made sticker with there union numbers...


Correction, check the driver’s door, bottom left. That’s where it is on the Gen 1, yours could vary.


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you I found it....duh somehow I didn't see it near the tire info, it's on the frame between the front and rear driver's door! How could I not see that???


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

wildabouthorses said:


> How could I not see that???



¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow found this, which means my Cruze was one of the very early builds for the 2017s! Says in title that production began that day July 29 2016 https://businessjournaldaily.com/production-of-gms-2017-cruze-begins-today/


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

wildabouthorses said:


> Wow found this, which means my Cruze was one of the very early builds for the 2017s! Says in title that production began that day July 29 2016 https://businessjournaldaily.com/production-of-gms-2017-cruze-begins-today/


I'm second owner of my cruze, but I fell in love with it, it's an 11 Ltz, I've treated it like it's made of glass, I've always wanted to know which number production car she is, can't seem to find. It I believe you can somehow by decoding the vin, huge bucket list item for me!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

wildabouthorses said:


> What is this odd shaped area between the headlight and grill on the passenger side, none on driver's side? Is it an access door to something? I have a 2017 lt RS Cruze...


 anyone know what this is?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That is for the tow hook.


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

MP81 said:


> That is for the tow hook.


 thanks, sure isn't much info on it in a Internet search after you mentioned it was a tow hook. Now I wonder if there's one in the back and where is the hook you screw in to it? I saw the hooks online for 16 to 18 cruzes but wonder if one came with the Cruze and where is it?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

There should be one out back as well, yes. The tow hook usually sits by the spare or inflator kit.


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

MP81 said:


> There should be one out back as well, yes. The tow hook usually sits by the spare or inflator kit.


Okay hubby was in at the dealership with his truck so asked the salesman about the tow hook etc. When he got home we looked and found an indentation under the spare tire for it and another tool at the very rear of the spare tire well is missing too. So put in a call to the salesman to call us back as the one that sold us the Cruze is no longer there, so need to see if the guy hubby talked to will replace the hook and missing tool.... Thanks for your help!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't quote me on this but I don't believe the N/A cars come with the hook or tightening bar. Hook, by the way, is an eyelet.

Rob


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Didn't get a call back yet, hubby had to leave a message for both salesman and manager. Yes I saw the hook eye online and there is a shape like it on upper left of the spare tire under the tire like it stores there. The other missing tool might be a small lift or inflater it's under the spare towards the rear of car, empty storage shape there too. So either missing things or places for things I need to buy. Thus trying to see what's the deal with them empty storage spots!


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Went to the dealership and they gave me an eye hook, yes it was supposed to be there. The other is a screw driver and the only way to get it was to buy the whole "kit" for $500! As far as they knew the USA cars didn't have the screwdriver and it's probably just a flathead to get the center cap off the rim. Hubby had to call again today at noon since he got no call back and two people, (salesmen) didn't know about the tow hook or cap for it! There is no place in the back for the hook. So taught them something new about the Cruze...


----------



## Mike33705 (May 4, 2018)

Ok, seeing how my engine is Turbo on a 2011 Cruze, best octane for the car would be, any reccomendations would be helpful, just bought it used.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

91 or 93.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

wildabouthorses said:


> When he got home we looked and found an indentation under the spare tire for it and another tool at the very rear of the spare tire well is missing too.


Of the 2nd Generation LT tire change kits I've owned, there was an empty screwdriver shaped recess in all three of the foam trays. So I'm assuming you only get the screwdriver if you own a LS with the wheel covers. But it does sound like somebody swiped your towing eye.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Anyone popped the mirror caps off an Gen 2?
I mean how would you go about it, are they screwed or just clicked in place?
Thanks!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

While we're on the subject, how do you remove the Gen 2 door mirror glass without breaking it?


----------



## FloridaGuy329 (May 29, 2018)

Trying to find more info on how to install an aftermarket trunk button on 2011. Read some post here but confused on how to connect the wire from the yellow/blue wire and the ground. Any help appreciated


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2018)

Which gas to use in a 1.4 turbo. bought it used. wasnt told any different and have been using regular. now seeing people post better to use premium. have already had a piston misfire needed fixed and something going on now with loss of power.


----------



## Rafizz (Jun 10, 2018)

Would a 2014 chevy Cruze have Bluetooth audio streaming? I have a chance to replace my 2012 with one because I think I saw someone say that it's only the 2012 and 2011s that don't, but would like to know before I waste my time. Some one please hello asap


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Rafizz said:


> Would a 2014 chevy Cruze have Bluetooth audio streaming? I have a chance to replace my 2012 with one because I think I saw someone say that it's only the 2012 and 2011s that don't, but would like to know before I waste my time. Some one please hello asap


Not sure how updated the part numbers are but here is a start. 


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...bluetooth-a2dp-bluetooth-audio-streaming.html


----------



## klojean (Nov 26, 2016)

Question : I was getting my snow tires off on May 1 when i realized my fan was running. I looked at my gauge and i saw that my car was running hot. I checked the fluid and sure enough - none.....so did the usual brought it to the mechanic and he told me that it was the pump. Now.....if if didn't have a friend that is the up and up on GM I wouldn't have known it had an extended warranty. So my question is how does one be in the know of these things if they don't get letters. Can you sign up for emails? Are there any other forums ? My car is my investment and I want to hear about the common problems and solutions of my car i.e. how the cam sensors leak and all the other common problems of the car.....My car is my investment and I want to take good care of it So How do you stay on top of updates of your car and with GM?


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

My 2011 1.4T ltz with 47,500 miles has had a misfire a couple weeks ago, only when I really pushed the car on the highway at high speeds like when passing. Wouldnt act up in city or back road driving

maybe one year and 2,000 miles ago I replaced the plugs for the second time in its life, after the misfire i pulled the coil pack and plugs, cylinder 1 was most definitely the cause, very burnt looking, cylinder 4 was also a bit ashy, but only cylinder 1s plug boot in the coil pack was burnt looking. 

What would any of you do next. replace coil pack and plugs? Or bring to dealer? 

I read on here that the cruze, especially in early production years, were known to have too little of dielectric grease used in the coil pack, and once plugs were replaced there wasnt much left in the, could that be the cause of a misfire?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> cylinder 1 was most definitely the cause, very burnt looking, cylinder 4 was also a bit ashy, but only cylinder 1s plug boot in the coil pack was burnt looking.


Yes, I'd put a coil pack in it.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Yes, I'd put a coil pack in it.


Thanks for the input. I have the coil pack and plugs ordered, I'm just wondering if I should assume that'll fix it or if I should bring it in. I dont typically drive that way so it could be a while before I'll notice a lingering problem and am worried something else could go wrong, trying to educate myself on what a mis fires is

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Chevy_Country said:


> Thanks for the input. I have the coil pack and plugs ordered, I'm just wondering if I should assume that'll fix it or if I should bring it in. I dont typically drive that way so it could be a while before I'll notice a lingering problem and am worried something else could go wrong, trying to educate myself on what a mis fires is
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The burnt looking coil is a telltale sign enough. I'd put the coil pack in (careful with the clip on the connector), make sure the plugs are gapped to .028", and take it out and drive it under the same conditions it was acting up just to make sure it's gone.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> The burnt looking coil is a telltale sign enough. I'd put the coil pack in (careful with the clip on the connector), make sure the plugs are gapped to .028", and take it out and drive it under the same conditions it was acting up just to make sure it's gone.


Will do, thank you. I'm still trying to search this forum if there are any other common issues for the 1st gen to misfire, just coming up with the lack of dielectric grease, worried about intake, injectors, vacuum leaks, etc. I'm a worrier lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmatkins (May 29, 2018)

Hey I have a 2014 Cruze LTZ with about 68K miles, I am using Synthetic oil so what is a good Tune up schedule I should keep up with; Plugs, transmission, fuel filter ect. That is minus oil changes. 


Thanks, 
John


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

What does the premium membership get you? I am assuming there are threads only premium members can see?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

KillerDad said:


> What does the premium membership get you? I am assuming there are threads only premium members can see?


I don’t believe there are any added ‘benefits’ or viewing privileges reserved for Premium Members.

I paid the Premium Member fees simply because after lurking for a few days I felt I’d gleaned more than that sum of money in value from forum membership contributions and just wanted to offer a small amount of monetary support in return to help keep the lights on.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jmatkins said:


> Hey I have a 2014 Cruze LTZ with about 68K miles, I am using Synthetic oil so what is a good Tune up schedule I should keep up with; Plugs, transmission, fuel filter ect. That is minus oil changes.


I'd check your owner's manual and study the "severe service" section. Only look at the "normal" section if you can find the fine print of what they consider "normal" and it applies to you. For good measure, you might want to find the 2015 manual and see if they changed anything.


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> I don’t believe there are any added ‘benefits’ or viewing privileges reserved for Premium Members.
> 
> I paid the Premium Member fees simply because after lurking for a few days I felt I’d gleaned more than that sum of money in value from forum membership contributions and just wanted to offer a small amount of monetary support in return to help keep the lights on.


I ask because there are times that i click on stuff that i have searched through the forums search feature and it says i don't have the privilege to view


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> I don’t believe there are any added ‘benefits’ or viewing privileges reserved for Premium Members.
> 
> I paid the Premium Member fees simply because after lurking for a few days I felt I’d gleaned more than that sum of money in value from forum membership contributions and just wanted to offer a small amount of monetary support in return to help keep the lights on.


I believe you get a much larger PM inbox, and an ad-free experience.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

KillerDad said:


> I ask because there are times that i click on stuff that i have searched through the forums search feature and it says i don't have the privilege to view


Next time you encounter a viewing restricted situation, post the Forum or Sub-Forum name here.


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Next time you encounter a viewing restricted situation, post the Forum or Sub-Forum name here.


Will do


----------



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's a dumb one. My previous car was a Supercharged Cobalt SS 2006, so my knowledge of modifying cars is quite limited, as I have been driving my 2011 Cruze 1.4l since I sold the Cobalt. I was a moron and didn't think about modifying the car in the future, so I chose the automatic transmission. That being said, I'm finally starting to work and improve the performance of the vehicle to get to something that's as fun to drive as my old car was, but it seems a lot of the things that I wanted to do for just my own personal enjoyment are pointless for the automatic trans w/ turbo. Is there even a point to installing an aftermarket BOV to this car? If I drive the car solely in the manual shift mode will I still never hear the sound? I feel like an idiot for even asking this....

Second question, what are some other modifications that can be made that will be worth while? I definitely wish I had gone with the manual transmission....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have an automatic transmission in my Cobalt and it's plenty fine - and I have a pullied-down M62 on it. As long as the trans is tuned well, it'll be more than fine. 

Aftermarket BOV is pointless other than sound. 

There are many modifications you can make to the car, regardless of transmission.


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

I have a noob question, After getting home from work today I popped the hood to clear out some leaves that have built up on the left and right side that I was not able to get to while it was closed. I did notice on the driver side I would say a faint chemical smell, I would want to say coolant but did not seem sweet, but almost like washer fluid smell. I have noticed when leaving from work for the day and the car is in the sun and I open the windows and as i m driving off their is a chemical smell similar to what I smelled. With my work parking lot being in the wide open and direct sun light during the summer ill lower the windows to get some of the hot air out then turn on the AC then pull up the windows. Once I have the windows up an AC blasting the smell goes away. But the smell is occurring right away but only if I roll the Windows down, if I leave them up and turn the AC right away do not smell anything. When turning the car in the morning before work and having the windows down not smelling anything so thinking something to do with being in the heat and maybe some sort of leak? With still being under warranty I should just stop by the dealer an have them look, but if this is normalize and me being an idiot rather save the trip of waiting around at the dealer.


The other dumb one for fun I wanted to take a look under the oil cap since I have not yet pulled it off and noticed this weird gum looking thing. Seems like that it should not be there but wanted to ask the noob question.









2017 Cruze only 6,850 Miles, had the car a year and 2 months, yeah I need to put more miles on it. Also other notes had my car in at 2x at the start of the year for O2 sensor replacement and the first oil change.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Have you checked the cabin air filter yet? 

Should be replaced once a year anyway, worth a shot.

More Here


----------



## turbo96 (May 15, 2018)

Try this, I LOVE it!
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quin (Jun 4, 2019)

Do I have direct diesel fuel injection, how can I tell, and will it cause lots of carbon buildup?
Cheers.


----------



## SusanParke (Jul 1, 2019)

Why Sunglasses is necessary to wear?


----------



## Brusilov (Jul 23, 2019)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Let's face it, we weren't born with a wrench in our hands. While some of us have a good understanding of automotive mechanics, sound systems, and other car-related topics, we didn't always know as much as we do.
> 
> There was a time in my life when I didn't know what a header was, and I couldn't point out the intake manifold or throttle body in an engine bay, and I was too embarrassed to admit to it.
> 
> ...


I barely know anything about cars but I want to learn. I have a 2014 chevy cruze and I want to keep it in great shape until im done with grad school (in undergrad right now). Where can i start? are there any resources/videos/books?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Brusilov said:


> I barely know anything about cars but I want to learn. I have a 2014 chevy cruze and I want to keep it in great shape until im done with grad school (in undergrad right now). Where can i start? are there any resources/videos/books?


As a child, I built lots of model cars, in the timeframe 1970-1975. The builder had to assemble the engine and drivetrain, so, even if it didn't teach the underlying principles of operation, it still left me with the knowledge of what the pieces were: engine block, heads, intake manifold, etc. Of course some of the items are now arcane, such as carburetor  But, when I reflect on where I acquired some of my car knowledge, a chunk of it came from models.

That said, I'm not sure what models are available today or if they would be current - classic iron may be popular but building a 1970 Mercury Cyclone model with a 429 under the hood won't help you much with your Cruze. (But knowing that we used to have 7 liter big blocks in family cars has historic value  )

I took a quick look at Chevy models at Hobbylinc.com : lots of classic Chevys, but couldn't find a Cruze in my brief search: https://www.hobbylinc.com/chevrolet-plastic-model-cars-trucks-vehicles-1:20-1:29-scale

Anyway, besides models, I think you have some good ideas. Go to the library. Also check out used book stores. Get the Chiltons or Haynes for your current car while also looking for books along the lines of "idiot's guide...to (contemporary) automobiles". Some of these books are at the library - mine has Chiltons and Haynes - so you can peruse them to get a better idea of whether spending 20+ dollars on your own copy will be useful.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Alas, it's out of stock there. https://www.hobbylinc.com/aoshima-c...ion-race-car-plastic-model-car-kit-1:24-82997
This one looks pretty good but it's a bit pricey.








1:18 SCALE CHEVROLET CRUZE 2015 DIECAST MODEL CAR - imodelcar.com-diecast cars buy online


Chevrolet cruze 2015 diecast,We are dedicated to diecast models ,Mostly is 1:18 car model,good quality and trustworthy, you deserve to have one!




www.imodelcar.com


----------



## Tommyn21 (Jul 27, 2019)

So I was wondering what you need to buy to upgrade an eco that has a mylink touchscreen without navigation to a mylink touchscreen with nav


----------



## Tommyn21 (Jul 27, 2019)

Tommyn21 said:


> So I was wondering what you need to buy to upgrade an eco that has a mylink touchscreen without navigation to a mylink touchscreen with nav


2013 eco also


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Tommyn21 said:


> 2013 eco also





Tommyn21 said:


> So I was wondering what you need to buy to upgrade an eco that has a mylink touchscreen without navigation to a mylink touchscreen with nav


From what I've seen on the forums, you need to find a navigation head unit, change the VIN number in the head unit or pay someone to do it, get the matching navigation control panel (part below the radio display( add/modify a harness, etc. Here's a thread that should help.








Updated Quick & Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1...


For 2011-2015 Cruzes and 2016 Cruze Limiteds made in the United States and Australia only. These directions are for updating from the basic 4" radio to a NON-Navigational Mylink radio ONLY. 1) Buy a Mylink silver box specifically from a Chevrolet Cruze. I recommend part number 84026635 or...




www.cruzetalk.com




I've been thinking about this change for a while (to at least get a factory rear camera working) but it might be easier just to go aftermarket.


----------



## Cruzer4326 (Jan 22, 2017)

I have a 2017 Cruze Hatchback, 17,500 miles. Recently the CEL came on and I read a P015b code. After reading a description of the code, O2 sensor slow to respond, I simply chalked it up to the fact that the CEL lit during a warmup and I cleared the code. Is this actually an indication of a bigger problem that I should send the car to the dealership for repair? I do a lot of my own wrenching but don't have the expensive bi-directional diagnostic equipment. Is there something that I could inspect/checkout on my own? I've read where shops have performed PCM flashes and replaced catalytic converters and all sorts of throwing parts at the code. I'm not a fan of that type of troubleshooting.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cruzer4326 said:


> I have a 2017 Cruze Hatchback, 17,500 miles. Recently the CEL came on and I read a P015b code. After reading a description of the code, O2 sensor slow to respond, I simply chalked it up to the fact that the CEL lit during a warmup and I cleared the code. Is this actually an indication of a bigger problem that I should send the car to the dealership for repair? I do a lot of my own wrenching but don't have the expensive bi-directional diagnostic equipment. Is there something that I could inspect/checkout on my own? I've read where shops have performed PCM flashes and replaced catalytic converters and all sorts of throwing parts at the code. I'm not a fan of that type of troubleshooting.


This is a common issues with 2016/7's and is usually addressed by replacing the O2 sensor. It is still under warranty.


----------



## Cruzer4326 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks, I'll make an appointment for it.


----------



## Kaiguy (Nov 25, 2019)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Let's face it, we weren't born with a wrench in our hands. While some of us have a good understanding of automotive mechanics, sound systems, and other car-related topics, we didn't always know as much as we do.
> 
> There was a time in my life when I didn't know what a header was, and I couldn't point out the intake manifold or throttle body in an engine bay, and I was too embarrassed to admit to it.
> 
> ...


Hello I just bought a 2019 chevy cruze LS hatchback and really want to do some basic performance upgrades to the engine, exhaust and cooling systems. Any recommendations? For tuning upgrade as well?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Kaiguy said:


> Hello I just bought a 2019 chevy cruze LS hatchback and really want to do some basic performance upgrades to the engine, exhaust and cooling systems. Any recommendations? For tuning upgrade as well?


Check out BadNewsRacing.net for all of that. Best place to get cruze performance stuff. 

Sent from my BlackBerry Key2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a dumb question...why are some people born without a brain while others are born with a brain but refuse to use it or are too stupid to use it? lol


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

Stupid question if not already asked...
On the 1.4 engine, what is the primary function of the _exhaust manifold heat shield_ besides keeping hands safe from getting burned on the exhaust manifold?
Does it protect the front of the valve cover above it, surrounding components in front of the engine?
I am sure it keeps the turbo oil feed tube and cooling line pretty hot since they both have heat shields of their own being between/near the manifold and the block already. 
If cooling fan is operating properly, maybe the ambient and forced air flow works fine and the shield really is just to protect our hands?
thanks


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

12ecofamilycar said:


> Stupid question if not already asked...
> On the 1.4 engine, what is the primary function of the _exhaust manifold heat shield_ besides keeping hands safe from getting burned on the exhaust manifold?
> Does it protect the front of the valve cover above it, surrounding components in front of the engine?
> I am sure it keeps the turbo oil feed tube and cooling line pretty hot since they both have heat shields of their own being between/near the manifold and the block already.
> ...


It reduces under-hood radiant heat. 

Sent from my BlackBerry Key2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregs18cruze (Nov 12, 2018)

I got a question do they scotch guard new cruze cloth interiors? I got a 2018 cruze & got some Chinese food gravy on my seats which just wiped off with water & left no stain....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

gregs18cruze said:


> I got a question do they scotch guard new cruze cloth interiors? I got a 2018 cruze & got some Chinese food gravy on my seats which just wiped off with water & left no stain....


Would be done at the dealership level. So maybe.


----------



## Krissytin (Dec 7, 2013)

My 2012 Cruze LT was stolen back in November 2019. Cops were able to retrieve it. When I picked it up from the repair place the interior rear view mirror was missing and the black box that sat next to it had the wires cut. So every time I unlock my door manually the car alarm goes off. My question is, who can I take to fix it? The dealership did not know.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Got no reply for the previous question but hopefully this will ‘bump’ it for another look see.

While we’re at it, here’s my stupid question...

While driving down a 4 mile long 6% grade in California today, I noticed even with the Cruise Control set I had gained about 15 mph by the time I coasted to the bottom. Unlike my diesel Ram that will use engine braking to attempt to maintain speed, my CTD doesn’t seem to hold very well.

Got me to wondering about EVs and Hybrids...with the electric regenerating ability through the wheels and brakes, do they have programming to use downhill momentum in order to ‘charge’ the battery while coasting? Do they do a better job than ICE’s at maintaining a set downhill speed even on long steep grades?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> Got no reply for the previous question but hopefully this will ‘bump’ it for another look see.
> 
> While we’re at it, here’s my stupid question...
> 
> ...


No grade shifting on the Diesel?

I was somewhere between Utah and Colorado and started going down a long hill on cruise control at 75 and my Cruze suddenly thumped down a gear and started buzzing away. It will commonly drop a gear or two while braking downhill, but this was the first time I'd seen it do it on cruise.

Depends on the EV/hybrid - some have a dedicated mode for it (Toyotas), some will ramp up regen braking on cruise control (Fusion), and some...just don't unless you're on the brakes (early Escape hybrids). Still have yet to drive one I like, though.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

The CTD didn’t seem to kick down a gear, just kept gaining speed...but mine’s a Gen 1 and the grade (Cajon Pass on I-15 in So Cal) is notoriously steep so maybe the little 2 liter diesel just didn’t have the cajones to slow/maintain the descent.


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Rivergoer said:


> Got no reply for the previous question but hopefully this will ‘bump’ it for another look see.
> 
> While we’re at it, here’s my stupid question...
> 
> ...


I think the chevy volt, at least the very last generation, did a good job of holding its speed on a downhill. Yes it will use regerative braking on a downhill to recharge the battery.


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Krissytin said:


> My 2012 Cruze LT was stolen back in November 2019. Cops were able to retrieve it. When I picked it up from the repair place the interior rear view mirror was missing and the black box that sat next to it had the wires cut. So every time I unlock my door manually the car alarm goes off. My question is, who can I take to fix it? The dealership did not know.
> View attachment 285232


Maybe you just connect the wires again. it would seem like the dealer should know how to fix it


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

My stupid question is about measuring Motor Oil Temperature since I do not believe my 2012 Holden Cruze 1.8l non-turbo has a sensor for that. I tried an oven roast probe digital meter against the oil sump, poking it inside a groove to get surface area contact but the highest reading I get is 72c/162f and ambient is over 30c/86f. This was done immediately after city driving for 20 minutes.

Am I wasting our time doing this or is there a better way? I tried searching for a dip stick temperature reader but only found some garbage that has a warning light if the oil is too hot. Next time I will measure it as the oil drains out during an oil change I am doing this week.

Cheers.


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

Stupid question; although there is a ton of info regarding engine oil for the 1.4t engine...

Can there be a rule of thumb on whether or not to do an oil change following a "high heat" event ie. (ac off due to high engine temp, approx 250F) or prolonged higher than normal coolant temp due to an impending coolant system repair or diagnosis? 

For example- typical Dexos oil with 2000 average use miles on it, thermostat gets stuck closed causing "ac off" temperature warning 250F, but able to drive home 15 miles at 240F or analog gauge needle mildly above normal. I changed the oil to be safe.
What would you do?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

12ecofamilycar said:


> Stupid question; although there is a ton of info regarding engine oil for the 1.4t engine...
> 
> Can there be a rule of thumb on whether or not to do an oil change following a "high heat" event ie. (ac off due to high engine temp, approx 250F) or prolonged higher than normal coolant temp due to an impending coolant system repair or diagnosis?
> 
> ...


It will reset the OLM to 0% any time an overheat warning triggers. If it's just an air pocket or bad sensor or something like that that temporarily triggers the warning, sure, reset and ignore it, bleed the cooling system or replace the stupid sensor, and carry on.

In your case - I'd have changed the oil as you did.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ralph1981 said:


> My stupid question is about measuring Motor Oil Temperature since I do not believe my 2012 Holden Cruze 1.8l non-turbo has a sensor for that. I tried an oven roast probe digital meter against the oil sump, poking it inside a groove to get surface area contact but the highest reading I get is 72c/162f and ambient is over 30c/86f. This was done immediately after city driving for 20 minutes.
> 
> Am I wasting our time doing this or is there a better way? I tried searching for a dip stick temperature reader but only found some garbage that has a warning light if the oil is too hot. Next time I will measure it as the oil drains out during an oil change I am doing this week.
> 
> Cheers.


By an OBD II dongle and download the Torque app


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> By an OBD II dongle and download the Torque app


Already tried that. Torque Lite and Pro versions. Oil temp widget says no info.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Krissytin said:


> My 2012 Cruze LT was stolen back in November 2019. Cops were able to retrieve it. When I picked it up from the repair place the interior rear view mirror was missing and the black box that sat next to it had the wires cut. So every time I unlock my door manually the car alarm goes off. My question is, who can I take to fix it? The dealership did not know.


Looking at the picture, it looks like the plug was cut off. Remove the plug and the module and have some one solder it back together. Make sure they have enough length to plug it back in and use some shrink tube as well.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ralph1981 said:


> Already tried that. Torque Lite and Pro versions. Oil temp widget says no info.


IIRC, when I was looking at adding some gauges, I originally wanted oil temp and pressure and I was told the Cruze has no sensor for one of them. so judging by this video, I assume there is no oil temp sensor.









Oil Pressure/Temperature Monitoring Possible?


To all of you that have OBDII based apps/scantools that display engine data, do any of them display oil pressure and/or oil temperature?




www.cruzetalk.com





@1:49






This is specifically for Nissan, but the general procedure is there.


----------



## Pearlcruze (Mar 17, 2020)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Let's face it, we weren't born with a wrench in our hands. While some of us have a good understanding of automotive mechanics, sound systems, and other car-related topics, we didn't always know as much as we do.
> 
> There was a time in my life when I didn't know what a header was, and I couldn't point out the intake manifold or throttle body in an engine bay, and I was too embarrassed to admit to it.
> 
> ...


I have a dumb question lol, anyone who has a 2019 Cruze, while cruising down the road does your Cruze have a ringing sound coming from the car? Doesn’t do it when I rev it in park, only while cruising.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pearlcruze said:


> I have a dumb question lol, anyone who has a 2019 Cruze, while cruising down the road does your Cruze have a ringing sound coming from the car? Doesn’t do it when I rev it in park, only while cruising.


If you accelerate somewhat moderately hard, the turbo wastegate arm rattles. There is no "fix" for it according to GM, just something it does.


----------



## Pearlcruze (Mar 17, 2020)

.


----------



## Pearlcruze (Mar 17, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> If you accelerate somewhat moderately hard, the turbo wastegate arm rattles. There is no "fix" for it according to GM, just something it does.


Is there anyway I can send you a short clip of the noise? It doesn’t seem like a rattle to me


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pearlcruze said:


> Is there anyway I can send you a short clip of the noise? It doesn’t seem like a rattle to me


Put it on Youtube and you can attach here. Soundcloud's another option.


----------



## Pearlcruze (Mar 17, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> Put it on Youtube and you can attach here. Soundcloud's another option.


Here is a clip where you can here the noise. I’m not sure if it’s a wheel bearing or? The car only has 30k miles on it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pearlcruze said:


> Here is a clip where you can here the noise. I’m not sure if it’s a wheel bearing or? The car only has 30k miles on it.


Does it change with engine speed or road speed?

I see the defrost mode is on - can't tell if the fan is or not. It almost sounds like the AC compressor or something in the belt drive to me. My AC compressor definitely makes some strange RPM-dependent noises when it's engaged but on a very low fan speed.


----------



## Pearlcruze (Mar 17, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> Does it change with engine speed or road speed?
> 
> I see the defrost mode is on - can't tell if the fan is or not. It almost sounds like the AC compressor or something in the belt drive to me. My AC compressor definitely makes some strange RPM-dependent noises when it's engaged but on a very low fan speed.


It does change with speed, it seems like after I coast off the throttle is when it makes the noise. I can also turn the climate off and it still does it, I’m stuck on this one?


----------



## CruzeNoob404 (Mar 31, 2020)

I have an extremely stupid and open-ended question for everyone... I am the proud owner of a gorgeous Summit White 2017 LT. She is bone stock and there's nothing wrong with that but seeing as though this is my first "real" car I am itching to start doing whatever I can to make it my own and modify the hell out of it. 

I want more power. Yes, the turbo is fun and the low-end torque is an absolute blast around my small town but I want more! Not stage 4 balls-to-the-wall but..something..you know? What is a legitimate number to try an obtain? How much money do I need to throw into this engine bay to actually get somewhere?

Muffler delete? Catback systems? I want my Cruze to sound less like a golf cart and more like something that'll turn a head or two when I accelerate from the only stoplight in town. 

Some third crazy thing? I don't even know! What have you guys done to modify your Cruze? Hit me with your coolest ideas. 

To summarize, I am your quintessential non-car guy who bought a beautiful Cruze but wants to go a little(or a lot)faster.

Thank you!


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

CruzeNoob404 said:


> I have an extremely stupid and open-ended question for everyone... I am the proud owner of a gorgeous Summit White 2017 LT. She is bone stock and there's nothing wrong with that but seeing as though this is my first "real" car I am itching to start doing whatever I can to make it my own and modify the hell out of it.
> 
> I want more power. Yes, the turbo is fun and the low-end torque is an absolute blast around my small town but I want more! Not stage 4 balls-to-the-wall but..something..you know? What is a legitimate number to try an obtain? How much money do I need to throw into this engine bay to actually get somewhere?
> 
> ...


Don't modify any parts... just get a tune and you will be satisfied. Search tunes and you will find a lot

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

CruzeNoob404 said:


> I have an extremely stupid and open-ended question for everyone... I am the proud owner of a gorgeous Summit White 2017 LT. She is bone stock and there's nothing wrong with that but seeing as though this is my first "real" car I am itching to start doing whatever I can to make it my own and modify the hell out of it.
> 
> I want more power. Yes, the turbo is fun and the low-end torque is an absolute blast around my small town but I want more! Not stage 4 balls-to-the-wall but..something..you know? What is a legitimate number to try an obtain? How much money do I need to throw into this engine bay to actually get somewhere?
> 
> ...


I kept my 2016 stock for a while, but wanted exactly what you describe. 

Added k&n cold air intake, brisk racing plugs, borla cat back exhaust, and a trifecta tune. 

Effect achieved with these mods. I did find it just a little too loud, though, so I added a drag specialties baffle in the mid pipe area. Now it's perfect!


----------



## waveride333 (Jun 3, 2012)

What does CTD stand for? I thought it was Cruze To Date. But that doesn't fit most of the descriptions in posts.


----------



## waveride333 (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone tired of replacing the PCV valve? I'm thinking it's time to file a lawsuit.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

waveride333 said:


> What does CTD stand for? I thought it was Cruze To Date. But that doesn't fit most of the descriptions in posts.


It stands for Cruze Turbo Diesel








CruzeTalk Glossary


I started this awhile back when I first started using CruzeTalk as a reference for my own Cruze and just recently ran across it and thought I should post it here. If anyone has some abbreviations or acronyms used here that are not included, post them and I will add them to the list. I also...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

waveride333 said:


> Anyone tired of replacing the PCV valve? I'm thinking it's time to file a lawsuit.


Fix the check valve or you'll have to keep replacing valve covers.









Welcome to CruzeKits.com, Home of the PCV Fix Kit


Chevy Cruze Repair/Testing Kits



cruzekits.com


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Any negative effects of adding a larger intercooler to a Gen2? PSI drops on a non tuned cruze?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Not really, but it won't make any improvement in power - the stock tunes "want" to make a certain amount of power, so it just will have a slightly easier job to do that.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

waveride333 said:


> What does CTD stand for? I thought it was Cruze To Date. But that doesn't fit most of the descriptions in posts.


CruzeTalk Glossary


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Wait, that's CTG, that isn't what... _clicks link_ 
ooh.... 
Never Mind! (said like Gilda Radner)

(yes, I'm being silly, it's a requirement in this job)


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

All of the windows automatically go down but why does the driver window only automatically go up ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> All of the windows automatically go down but why does the driver window only automatically go up ?


Because GM does not want the liability when you squash your kids head in the back window.


----------



## Sooqa (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks guyz !!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sooqa said:


> Thanks guyz !


Welcome Aboard!

Thanks for what?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

Stupid question:
2012 eco AT
Is the DIC display engine coolant temp a good indicator of transmission fluid temperature when checking AT fluid level? 185-203F AT fluid temp I've read.
Thanks CT!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

12ecofamilycar said:


> Stupid question:
> 2012 eco AT
> Is the DIC display engine coolant temp a good indicator of transmission fluid temperature when checking AT fluid level? 185-203F AT fluid temp I've read.
> Thanks CT!


Not really. Although there is a heat exchanger in the radiator to warm it up (and then a cooler to cool it down), it lags quite a bit behind coolant temp.

An OBDII Bluetooth tool and the Torque app - or some handheld scan tools - will show it though.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey j . You never did tell us your recipe for your tater salad . I have read it is really good . Just asking for a friend ........


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

@jblackburn
Update, I bought the Foseal obdII tool ($24.99 amazon) and the Torque Pro app ($4.99 Play Store)
I'm using it on my inexpensive Samsung J2, quick and easy setup.
After a little research I have the transmission fluid temp displayed in F.

update: 32 mile commute- max AT fluid temp was 194F. It took 26 miles (6 miles country roads, 20 miles of highway) to stabilize at 194F. Seems to be in the 180s around town.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have a bunch of stupid questions lol


----------



## Pax-Brittania (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm new and I got a question, not sure if it was asked yet:

My 2012 Cruze is getting up there with 87k+ miles, and I know that time may be coming in a few years when I'll need to swap/fix the engine or transmission.
Is it worth swapping the engine/transmission when they break? Or should I look towards a new model?

(This is my first economic car btw)


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

What makes you think that?


----------



## Pax-Brittania (Sep 12, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> What makes you think that?


From what I've read online, the average life-span for the cruze 2012 is around 130,000, so I'm mainly just going on assumptions


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Pax-Brittania said:


> From what I've read online, the average life-span for the cruze 2012 is around 130,000, so I'm mainly just going on assumptions


Id 
ike to know where you saw that. 130,000 is just broken in.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pax-Brittania said:


> I'm new and I got a question, not sure if it was asked yet:
> 
> My 2012 Cruze is getting up there with 87k+ miles, and I know that time may be coming in a few years when I'll need to swap/fix the engine or transmission.
> Is it worth swapping the engine/transmission when they break? Or should I look towards a new model?
> ...


Good maintenance and addressing issues before they become a major issue (PCV, cooling system parts, transmission fluid) is key to a Cruzen living a long, happy life. 

They are not as tolerant of neglect or "just change the oil and put gas in it" as, say, a Corolla.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Why does my car shift different when the air conditioning is on ? I hate the way this car shifts I cant wait to get the clutch byepass. Its to the point where I dont want to drive the car much anymore. 1st gear to second makes a noise sometimes.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruze Manual Transmission (M32) Issues
How-To: Change the Manual Transmission Fluid
How-To: Install Clutch Accumulator Bypass Mod
Gen1 Cruze Clutch and Manual Transmission Shifting Upgrades
How-To: Remove Clutch Delay Valve (CDV)
How-To: Replace Clutch Fluid
AMSOIL 75W-90 GL-4 Manual Transmission Fluid
AMSOIL Products for the 2011-2015, 2016 Limited Gen1 Cruze








M20 & M32 Gearbox: Chocolate Bearings - Still Running Strong


The ULTIMATE GUIDE to the infamous M32 gearbox. Learn everything about bearing failures in the M32 and M20 gearboxes - Causes, Symptoms & Repairs.




stillrunningstrong.com




Thread 'Manual Transmission Specs!'


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Cruze Manual Transmission (M32) Issues
> How-To: Change the Manual Transmission Fluid
> How-To: Install Clutch Accumulator Bypass Mod
> Gen1 Cruze Clutch and Manual Transmission Shifting Upgrades
> ...


The trans fluid was just changed about 1500 miles ago. I guess ill order the clutch byepass and remove the delay valve.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Diamond193 said:


> Why does my car shift different when the air conditioning is on ? I hate the way this car shifts I cant wait to get the clutch byepass. Its to the point where I dont want to drive the car much anymore. 1st gear to second makes a noise sometimes.


The programmed rev hang (annoying in itself) is basically non existent with the AC on. RPMs dump like a brick on higher fan speeds, which makes for a not-smooth clutch release, and we all know these cars hurt for low RPM power too with the AC running. 

Bumping the gas before releasing the clutch doesn't get the revs up in much of a hurry to match, either.


----------



## 12ecofamilycar (Jul 7, 2019)

Stupid question:
12 eco, using Torque Pro obd2 to learn more about the car and what some of the stats mean.
What is the typical temp range for our catalytic converter to operate at? I range from 500F-1700F, but usually 1000-1400 on the highway.
I am also trying to figure what sensors to monitor together on a screen ie. cat temp and long term fuel trim?
LTFT1 where + or - 10% is expected I guess, minus being rich and plus being lean? If running too rich does it corrospond to higher cat temps? or not that simple
idk for sure...but thought I should learn something on my 300 miles a week commutes.

edit:I figured out that the cat conv is hot enough and that the fuel stuff is somewhat normal because the car passed it's emissions test today..


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

iKermit said:


> Ok here is my stupid questions..
> 
> I have a roach in my trunk and i can never catch it.. best way to get rid of it?


Leave your car in the sun on a hot day with the windows up. I.E. - roast it.

Where I live, I can roast them in the summer, or freeze them in the winter. I managed to get rid of fleas from a car once using one of those methods. And I won't go hiking on Sugarloaf Mountain in Montgomery County MD again.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Two questions for the abbis 2012 1.8l mt

One, every now and then I start the car and it'll do a crank cycle but not start, the 2nd turn of the key and it starts instantly. Always starts no problem otherwise and no cels.

Two when I'm heavy into the throttle why does it feel like you have more power applying slightly less throttle than if you were to just mash it?


----------



## Darryl-Del (Jun 29, 2021)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Let's face it, we weren't born with a wrench in our hands. While some of us have a good understanding of automotive mechanics, sound systems, and other car-related topics, we didn't always know as much as we do.
> 
> There was a time in my life when I didn't know what a header was, and I couldn't point out the intake manifold or throttle body in an engine bay, and I was too embarrassed to admit to it.
> 
> ...


We have a 2016 Cruze- how long should a sway bar last? The shop is saying we need it replaced but we just bought it last year and they apparently did a full inspection then- would it have broken (or whatever they do) in a year of basic city driving?


----------



## ARodGuynes (Jun 29, 2021)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Let's face it, we weren't born with a wrench in our hands. While some of us have a good understanding of automotive mechanics, sound systems, and other car-related topics, we didn't always know as much as we do.
> 
> There was a time in my life when I didn't know what a header was, and I couldn't point out the intake manifold or throttle body in an engine bay, and I was too embarrassed to admit to it.
> 
> ...





XtremeRevolution said:


> Let's face it, we weren't born with a wrench in our hands. While some of us have a good understanding of automotive mechanics, sound systems, and other car-related topics, we didn't always know as much as we do.
> 
> There was a time in my life when I didn't know what a header was, and I couldn't point out the intake manifold or throttle body in an engine bay, and I was too embarrassed to admit to it.
> 
> ...


Anyone know what this part is called, and/or it's function? It is in the oil cooler of a 2013 cruze lt 1.4l turbo. It is in the spot for the turbo oil feed line. I replaced my oil cooler, was trying to push it in the insert the feed line, and I broke it. I tried to use the one from the old oil cooler, but when I tried to exchange the o ring, I broke that, too. Not my week.


----------



## Garrett19 (3 mo ago)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Let's face it, we weren't born with a wrench in our hands. While some of us have a good understanding of automotive mechanics, sound systems, and other car-related topics, we didn't always know as much as we do.
> 
> There was a time in my life when I didn't know what a header was, and I couldn't point out the intake manifold or throttle body in an engine bay, and I was too embarrassed to admit to it.
> 
> ...


I have a warning on the dash that shows “maintenance (picture of an oil filter) filter” howdo I fix that??


----------



## danielmeyers (3 mo ago)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Let's face it, we weren't born with a wrench in our hands. While some of us have a good understanding of automotive mechanics, sound systems, and other car-related topics, we didn't always know as much as we do.
> 
> There was a time in my life when I didn't know what a header was, and I couldn't point out the intake manifold or throttle body in an engine bay, and I was too embarrassed to admit to it.
> 
> ...


This is actually a very good topic.
You were wondering how many people would post here - now you know the answer, it's one of the most popular topics on this forum.
I haven't had a single "stupid" question yet, probably due to the fact that there are already many answers in this thread, but as soon as it appears, I'll be sure to ask it here)))


----------



## ritayong258 (2 mo ago)

why some people want to swap from auto to mannual are they crazy.

TweakBox Tutuapp


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ritayong258 said:


> why some people want to swap from auto to mannual are they crazy


We did it on an old Volvo and it dramatically improved the fun to drive factor of the car with 240 hp. The automatic was geared tall and a total slug off the line. 

In the Cruze, neither transmission is very good, but the manual was slightly more fun to drive and slightly less lethargic in the Gen 1. The opposite for the Gen 1, since they paired the manual with Eco gearing and tuned the automatic way better.


----------



## makovianw88 (Sep 30, 2021)

Can I drive without the cigarette lighter fuse and/or without the cigarette lighter secured in place?

Very stupid question, I’m aware. 

A couple years ago, I had something plugged in to the 12v/cigarette lighter socket in the center console up front, and when I went to unplug it part of the item’s plug came apart, fell into the socket, and it hasn’t worked since (I also have the one in the back which works just fine). 

I finally pulled the socket out, but given how much of an effort it was, the fact that it’s probably damaged and I need to replace the socket, and that I don’t have the supplies/knowledge to replace it at this very moment, I have the lighter fuse pulled and the socket isn’t secured. It’s hooked up to the wires because otherwise the wires would fall into the center console creating a new can of worms for me, but I didn’t push it back into place because of how hard it was to pop out. 

Given the fuse isn’t for a particularly important part, I want to know if I can drive without the fuse plugged in and/or the socket secured. Or if it does need to be plugged in, can. I drive with it plugged in and the socket popped out? Safety is my obvious number 1 priority, but my stupidity and effort is a close second concern. 

TIA


----------

